#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77093 in Ubuntu "ptt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77094 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes when trying to send a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77095 in gnome-app-install (main) "Uninstalling package with Add/Remove didn't remove it from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77096 in language-pack-cs (main) "[gnome-app-install]  nzvy kategori" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77098 in grsync (universe) "grsync-0.4.3-2 misses the ssh-askpass dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77099 in alsa-driver (main) "External microphone support on LG S1 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71622 in ubuntu-docs (main) "command not found is a bad test case for checking if a package is installed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71623 in ubuntu-docs (main) "missing suffix .tgz in the list of tarballs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71632 in ubuntu-docs (main) "[desktop-guide]  gnucash has got a menu entry" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71696 in ubuntu-docs (main) "[desktop-guide - linux-basics]  missing explanation of /srv" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74555 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Stable release update" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77103 in sound-juicer (main) "SoundJuicer: double point character [:]  is invalid for Samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77106 in Ubuntu "100% cpu load after 5' of inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77110 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar applet does not use theme background for Glider theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77110
<highvoltage> merry Christmas Ubugtu!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77112 in php4-idn (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  Failed deps, feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77113 in ekiga (main) "Multitrack recording very low pitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77113
<Dave_L> Is there somewhere online that I can find more info about a bug for a ubuntu package reported by apt-listbugs?
<simira> have you tried launchpad?
<Dave_L> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs ?
<simira> for example
<Dave_L> The numbers there don't seem to correspond to the numbers given by apt-listbugs
<Dave_L> #374319
<Dave_L> correction: #374310
<Dave_L> it's a bug in tar
<Adri2000> debian bug #374310
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 374310 in tar "tar: wrong size of 6GB sparse file after extraction" [Critical,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/374310
<Adri2000> :)
<Dave_L> thx :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77115 in Ubuntu "Black screen on monitor change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77114 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Camera with USB Mass Storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77116 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "update-flashplugin doesn't install plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77117 in easytag (universe) "crashed wlile saving changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77124 in ubiquity (main) "installation crash mint linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77125 in Ubuntu "Feisty crashes on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77130 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Can't set WEP key with adm8211" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77131 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracyplayer won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77131
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77135 in f-spot (main) "Mail integration of f-spot works only with evolution, not with other mail agents like thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77136 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "crash on startup when iPod connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77137 in nvu (universe) "crashed when tryinf to print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77138 in gtk-doc (main) "gtkdoc-fixxref broken by compressed documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77146 in Ubuntu "install - reading mirror crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69231 in kdebase (main) "Keyboard shortcut ctrl-pageup stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77150 in xfdesktop4 (main) "No option to re-enable special desktop icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77152 in ndiswrapper (main) "Can't upload files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77162 in tmview (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  Failed deps, feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77162
<giskard> hello ogra
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77163 in hydrogen (universe) "Crashes when I try to reduce pattern size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77166 in file (main) "Reports PEF files as TIFF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77168 in Ubuntu "KDE: Scim & Accented characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77167 in openssh (main) "ghost in the shell?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77169 in Ubuntu "QT and Chinese characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77170 in maxima (universe) "(%i1) jfa: starting server on port 4008" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77170
<richard501> anyone here
<richard501> I got a broadcom wireless SIOCGIFFLAGS error
<richard501> ~$ iwconfig eth1
<richard501> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"appleby2"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<richard501>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<dthacker> boo?
* Adri2000 hasn't received any bugmail from malone for a few hours
<Adri2000> malone/launchpad
<matid> Hi guys
<fernando> pradeep_, hi
<dthacker> hmmmm, no bugs for four hours.
<Seveas> dthacker, ubugtu hasn't received mail in hours...
<Seveas> sfllaw, ping
<Seveas> mail delivery is enabled but only one mail has been received in about 7 hours
<Seveas> Dec 26 14:40:51 binaries4all postfix/virtual[25302] : 9C2D48883C4: to=<bugbot+ubuntu-bugs@ubuntulinux.nl>, relay=virtual, delay=0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
<Seveas> that was the last mail
<Seveas> it's now 21:21 in ubugtus timezone
<Adri2000> Seveas: I haven't received any bugmail for some hours either
<stgraber> I received one at 20:14 but really less than usually
<Seveas> stgraber, was that via the bugs mailinglist?
<stgraber> nope
<sfllaw> Seveas: Pong.
<Seveas> sfllaw, see abov
<Seveas> e
<sfllaw> Oh man.
<sfllaw> Could be that mail has stopped routing over the holidays.
<Seveas> archive on lists.ubuntu.com also stops at about the same time
<Seveas> mail always stops working over holidays ;)
<sfllaw> So it appears.
<Seveas> other maillists seem to work though
<Seveas> and other bugmail from launchpad is being received
<Seveas> so launchpad -> mailman seems busted
<sfllaw> Alas.
<sfllaw> Seveas: I don't know if anyone is paying attention on #launchpad.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-27
<KirillZ> Hey guys, I get "Couldn't find package courier-imap" after doing "apt-get install courier-imap". Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks for the help :)
<fernando> Tjikkun_, enable your universe repository and try again
<dthacker> When a triager requests more info, how long should he/she wait before moving to rejected for lack of response?
<marnanel> hey, when I add an upstream dependency on a bug in launchpad, it says there is no upstream maintainer for metacity that it knows about
<marnanel> may I be that upstream maintainer?
<marnanel> how do I let it know that I am?
<lifeless> marnanel: I think that means it wants the metacity product setup in launchpad, at launchpad.net/products
<lifeless> have a look, see if there is one, if there isn't, make it - and set it up appropriately (to use the gnome bugtracker etc)
<marnanel> lifeless: thank you!
<kyja> edgy is unstable for me.
<kyja> Linux kyja-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<kyja> on HP zd8000
<kyja> it runs for 24 hours and then loses the ability to launch programs
<kyja> I am unable to open a new terminal or even open the dialog to reboot.
<jwendell> does someone know about a libssl-dev bug? it's unistalable in edgy
<jwendell> i did not found any bug like that in LP...
<jwendell> i don't believe nobody else noticed this :)
<geser> what's the exact error message?
<Hobbsee> it should have been picked up by the automatic unmet deps
<jwendell> libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2) but 0.9.8c-3 is to be installed
<Hobbsee> jwendell: please paste apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8
<jwendell> relevant lines:
<jwendell> Source: openssl
<jwendell> Version: 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2
<jwendell> Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2), zlib1g-dev
<jwendell> Conflicts: ssleay (<< 0.9.2b), libssl08-dev, libssl09-dev, libssl095a-dev, libssl096-dev
<jwendell> Depends line is wrong...
<Hobbsee> no, wrong thing.
<Hobbsee> i asked for apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8
<Hobbsee> what have you been installing that from debian for?
<Hobbsee> depends line is perfectly correct, you've been installing from unofficial repos for something
<jwendell> sorry, one sec
<jwendell> sorry, my mistake
<jwendell> i have installed it from debian
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> what from?
<Hobbsee> s/from/for/
<dthacker> If a triage person requests more info on a bug, what is the customary amount of time to wait before moving the bug to rejected?
<Hobbsee> until they reply, or until the bug is no longer in the program
<Hobbsee> usually
<dthacker> Hobsee: If I don't receive any reply, and it is never assigned to upstream or the ubuntu maintainer, how will it get fixed?
<gnomefreak> dthacker: 30 days is a good time normally if ther eis no responce
<Hobbsee> assigning doesnt actually do tha tmuch...
<dthacker> tnx
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i needed to install rdesktop 1.5, which depends on libssl >= 0.9.8c
<Hobbsee> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> !info rdesktop feisty
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 444 kB
<jwendell> Hobbsee, i got it from debian, i guess it's the same of feisty
<jwendell> a long time ago...
<Hobbsee> ah
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<jelmer> *schrik*
<bddebian> schrik?
<jelmer> dutch for *scared*
<bddebian> jelmer: Ah :)
<cge> Is it actually a hug day today, or has that been there all week?
<nixternal> every day is a hug day if you ask me :)
<nixternal> although it seems bug mail is broke, as I am not receiving any in my email either
<cge> Ah - I was wondering why I hadn't received any.
<dthacke1> I think the mail broke yesterday
<dthacke1> so I picked up some old skool bugs
<gnomefreak> anyone speak multi languages?
<Adri2000> cge: I think today is hug day, it's wednesday :)
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: I speak french
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<bddebian> No habla espanol
<gnomefreak> Nemohu opravit problmy, nkter balky drte v porouchanm stavu
<gnomefreak> i dont think thats french is it?
<Adri2000> no, I don't think so :P
<bddebian> Looks more Russian to me but I'm an idiot :)
<nixternal> looks polish
<nixternal> or russian
<gnomefreak> nope not it
<gnomefreak> polish or check is what im thinking
<nixternal> czech?
<gnomefreak> neither google has translaters for
<nixternal> check..hhaha
<gnomefreak> :(
<bddebian> heh
<gnomefreak> yes that
<gnomefreak> ha it is cz
<gnomefreak> now to find a translator
<gnomefreak> they dont get much more generic than that error:(
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-28
<kyja> anyone here?
<kyja> I have a problem
<kyja> I installed software that installed a kernel
<kyja> that disabled my hp zd8000's dual core
<kyja> this noes not work now sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<kyja> dang I realy need this dual core to work. because other wise system load goes through the roof over the simplest of tasks.
<crimsun> in other words, it was working before you installed "software," and now it doesn't?
<crimsun> if so, that's not a Ubuntu bug, and you need to address this in #ubuntu.
<kyja> I know I am sorry
<kyja> I am desparate to get it fixed. the regular channel does not know to answer to it.
<kyja> I will still look for the origonal kernel
<kyja> I do have a bug thing to talk about though
<kyja> it seems that after I am running for roughly 24 hours my lappy does not want to launch apps anymore
<kyja> this is far before this firewall software I installed
<kyja> it refuses to even launch the terminal or the dialog to reboot.
<kyja> but this is still vauge for me to pinpoint the cause and I dont expect you to eather.
<kyja> question is... is there simular problems with other users?
<kyja> never the less I fell in love with dapper and edgy has alot of sweet improvments.
<crimsun> you could gauge that by looking online.
<crimsun> I don't follow the forum, so I can't say.
<kyja> ok thank you crimsun
<crimsun> np
<kyja> ok, I had to edit grub and I have it boot generic kernel
<kyja> cures dual core trouble I had.
* kyja is now happy with that part.
<dfarning> Has everyone been getting updates to their subscribed bugs from launch pad correctly?
<dfarning> Lp seems to have stopped sending me bug reports a few days ago
<dfarning> admin stuff still comes in as expected
<neutrinomass> dfarning: yeah, I haven't been getting any bugmail either
<dfarning> neutrinomass:  thanks was afraid I screwed up my setting
<gnomefreak> maybe people are on vacation?
<Adri2000> dfarning: yes, it's broken, and everyone is in vacation... :-/
<dfarning> must be launchpads method of enforcing a holiday break
<pradeep> How do I see all the bugs that I'm subscribed to?
<neutrinomass> http://launchpad.net/people/pradeep/+subscribedbugs
<pradeep> neutrinomass, thanks :)
<neutrinomass> your welcome :-) you can go to your profile (log in launchpad, your name is on the top right), click "bugs" on the middle/lower of the screen to your left and then "subscribed bugs" will give you the same link
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<dthacker> Ubugtu: you love us not.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-29
<XiXaQ> hello everyone.
<XiXaQ> when I install new programs, they often don't appear in the menus until the next time I login. Is this a common problem?
<XiXaQ> and is it reported?
<crimsun> on edgy?
<crimsun> it's not normally a bug.
<towsonu2003> hi
<towsonu2003> hi
<towsonu2003> is launchpad okay? it didn't send me any emails after I half-triaged a bunch of bugs...
<crimsun> it's a known issue
<towsonu2003> ok thanks :)
<towsonu2003> oh, if I don't get emails, the security team doesn;t either... see https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/77383 regarding a vnc security issue (already posted to the forums)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77383 in vnc4 "vnc4 authentication bypass" [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<anders__> hmm... I've just been bit by Debian Bug#347412 in Dapper (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=347412)
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 347412 in linux-2.6 "using network (skge) and disk (SATA/promise) at same time = one breaks" [Grave,Open] 
<anders__> I am running latest released kernel, -27 something
<towsonu2003> oh, star trek... bye
* anders__ opened bug#77386 and linked it to the Debian one
<giskard> morning
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: are you here? seems bugmail died.
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: it's a know issue, also in #launchpad, but LP devs are on vacation, and it won't be fixed until they come back... :(
<gnomefreak> ah so its not just the mail server for bug mail?
<Adri2000> hmm, I don't know
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> boo
<bddebian> :-)
<tristanbob> what launchpad product is the "auto-play" portion of the CD?  (includes open source apps for windows)
<Burgwork> tristanbob: are you talking about the Windows open source stuff? or the Ubuntu installer/
<Burgwork> ?
<tristanbob> also:  what product is the partitioner part of ubiquity?  (file under ubiquity?)
<tristanbob> Burgwork: windows
<Burgwork> just ubiquity for the installer, assuming you are talking the graphical part
<tristanbob> Burgwork: did you notice that the version number says 6.06
<Burgwork> as for the windows, no idea
<tristanbob> Burgwork: yes, the graphical partioner to resize partitions (I would like to file a bug in the right product)
<Burgwork> that would be ubiquity
<tristanbob> "ubiquity does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<tristanbob> where is the right place?
<nixternal> tristanbob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs
<nixternal> holy smokes, 609 ubiquity bugs alone
<tristanbob> that is wierd, I thought it was not in launchpad
<tristanbob> nixternal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/ubiquity
<nixternal> that is because we aren't the maintainers for ubiquity upstream that is debian i believe
<nixternal> and i am wrong it seems
<tristanbob> nixternal: :)  am I allowed to "confirm" a bug?  or only QA people?
<nixternal> you can confirm i think
<Shadow42> Anyone can confirm
<nixternal> that's what i thought, wasn't 100% sure though, thanks Shadow42
<tristanbob> I cannot find how...
<Shadow42> np
<Shadow42> tristanbob: You're on the bug's page?
<tristanbob> oh click on the package name
<Shadow42> Yep
<tristanbob> does anyone know what happens if I try to resize a partition smaller than the data already on the drive? (Ubiquity partion resizing)
<tristanbob> do I get a warning?
<Shadow42> I would hope so
<Shadow42> Hang on, I'll boot a spare machine and check
<Shadow42> tristanbob: Dapper or Edgy?
<tristanbob> Edgy
<Shadow42> Good
<Shadow42> Whoa
<tristanbob> Shadow42: thanks for checking
<Shadow42> I found a Breezy install CD in this machine's drive
<Shadow42> tristanbob: No problem
<tristanbob> here is a related bug that I have confirmed
<tristanbob> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/52830
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52830 in ubiquity "Installer doesn't comfirm resizing partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Shadow42> Hmm
<tristanbob> I am hoping it will not try to resize a partition smaller than the data on the drive
<tristanbob> or am I wrong?
<Shadow42> I would think that it wouldn't
<Shadow42> could you link the bug's URL?
<tristanbob> I don't think there is a bug for that yet, I would add a bug if there is no warning
<Shadow42> Oh
<tristanbob> becareful, the resizing happens IMMEDIATELY after hitting NEXT.  I thought it would all occur after the confirmation screen.
<Shadow42> I did about 3 Edgy installs this past week, and I think it added the resize to the operation queue
<tristanbob> I did 2 Egdy installs this week, and it "froze" when I hit next on the resize page
<Shadow42> Hmm
<tristanbob> it wasn't frozen, it was just resizing the partition
<Shadow42> Sorry about that, my wireless froze up
<tristanbob> it wasn't frozen, it was just resizing the partition
<Shadow42> Hmm
<Shadow42> tristanbob: Well, Ubiquity doesn't seem to like the machine I'm using
<Shadow42> Let me try it on this machine, I'll be right back
<tristanbob> thanks Shadow42
<Shadow42> np
<tristanbob> be careful about losing data
<Shadow42> Bah, I'll resize the Windows partition, I can afford it ;)
<Shadow42> tristanbob: Nope, it won't let you resize to a size smaller than the existing data
<tristanbob> cool!  does it give an error?
<tristanbob> does the slider bar stop moving?
<Shadow42> Nope, it just won't let you do it
<Shadow42> If you drag the slider, it stops at the limit
<tristanbob> so the slider bar slides to the limit, cool that is a good design
<Shadow42> If you try to type it in manually, it will only resize to the limit
<tristanbob> also good
<Shadow42> mm hmm
<tristanbob> now it just needs a confirmation screen, or wait to resize until the end
<tristanbob> hit next and see if it resizes.... ;)
<Shadow42> :)
<tristanbob> I think it does
<Shadow42> That's a confirmed bug, right?
<tristanbob> I confirmed it just this morning
<Shadow42> Excellent
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-30
<Admiral_Chicago> is teh bot working again, last I checked it it wasn't
<ash211> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Admiral_Chicago> ash211: i meant it updating when a new bug was on LP
<ash211> I haven't seen one in a while
<ash211> at least 8 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i didn't see one yesterday and I was on for a few hours
<crimsun> it's a known issue.
<crimsun> I wouldn't expect any traction until after the new year, as the employees are on vacation.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, well I figured it was a know issue, the thing is I'm looking for work to do and it seems there is little
<Admiral_Chicago> i like to triage the bugs that come through
<ash211> check this url:
<ash211> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<crimsun> there's plenty of work; just take a look at any of the 20k open bugs.
<ash211> it's "all bugs, newest first"
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know. hopefully terminal doesn't crash...
<Admiral_Chicago> going to rope RJ to get work with me I think
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm he is busy, dinner for me
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug 77422
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77422 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Data Corruption Bug Fixed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77422
<Admiral_Chicago> someone look at that please
<ash211> I'm not too good with kernel stuff
<ash211> i think Ben Collins handles the kernel in Ubuntu
<ash211> we can't do much until he gets back from the holiday
<ash211> I'd just move on
<Tagalon1> Any live bodies here?
<Hobbsee> no
<Tagalon1> Ok, thanx
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tagalon1> Any dead ones here?
* Hobbsee raises a hand
<Tagalon1> Excellent!!
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Tagalon1> Can any dead bodies assist?
* Hobbsee is a zombie
<Hobbsee> what's your question?
<Tagalon1> Well, more an issue with Ubuntu installation/video timing...
<Hobbsee> whee....
<Tagalon1> That's what I say as well.
<Tagalon1> I can boot on the CD and get to text consoles, but the graphical console does not display.
<Hobbsee> this is desktop or alternate cd, and which release?
<Tagalon1> My monitor reports that the signal timing is out of range.
<Tagalon1> Edgy Desktop
* Hobbsee thinks on that...
<Hobbsee> Tagalon1: file that under xorg, i guess.  make sure you include the error message, and that it has the model of monitor.
<Hobbsee> Tagalon1: the workaround would be to grab the alternate cd, and install off that, i think
<Tagalon1> Can I get the alternate CD from the Ubunto site as well?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> should be on the same page, even?
<Tagalon1> Great.  Hey, thanks for your help.
<Hobbsee> Tagalon1: no problem.  where are you, and what architecture?
<Hobbsee> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease - find the correct location, then hit "other installation options"
<Tagalon1> I'm in Houston, TX.  AMD 64 3200+
<Hobbsee> Tagalon1: right, pick the closest mirror from that page
<Hobbsee> (north america ones are at the bottom, but i couldnt tell you what your closest one is)
<Tagalon1> Will do.  Thanks again.  Will stay on.  Working on another machine.
<Hobbsee> you're looking for one called ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Tagalon1> Is there anything I should know about dual-boot before moving forward?\
<Hobbsee> Tagalon1: if you reinstall windows, you'll have a bit of a problem
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hobbsee> that first link is very helpful
<Hobbsee> ie, grub, the linux bootloader will let you boot either OS.  the windows boot manager will just let you boot windows, and nothing else.
<Hobbsee> (hence you replace the windows one with grub)
<Tagalon1> That will do.  I have Windows already loaded.  So, the Ubuntu installation should facilitate my dual-boot needs.
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> it's just a FYI if you were to reinstall windows
<Hobbsee> oh, and defrag your windows partition before resizing it
<Tagalon1> Thanx
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tagalon1> BRB
<mseney> anyone use serpentine 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 on edgy eft and have nothing happen after clicking on the "Write to Disc"?
<bddebian> Heya
<Shadow42> hello
<wj1918> cd
<mseney> hey u guys use serpentine?
* Shadow42 doesn't
<Shadow42> mseney: Find a bug?
<cowbud> can someone explain to me why when I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/ no bugs are listed? I thought they were going to start doing that so we could avoid having to dig through non feisty issues when we were handling bugs..
<Yawner> cowbud: I believe this is because you have to manually set which version of Ubuntu the bug affects, therefore alot of users havent done it..
<cowbud> Yawner: when you submit bugs it doesn't have a box to set that..
<cowbud> and I thought that is what they were going to add..
<Yawner> hmm.. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced
<Yawner> guess not :(
<cowbud> Yawner: if only it did that I think triagers would have a lot less work to do..
<Shadow42> Hey, my triage membership in launchpad got approved
<Shadow42> Sweet
<cowbud> congrats
<dthacker> Yay, Shadow42.  Hopefully in a few months I'll join you.
<Shadow42> :)
<Shadow42> dthacker: Not outstandingly hard, just click 'Join this team' and wait two days.
<Shadow42> :)
<gnomefreak> depends on the team you are going for
<Shadow42> Well
<Shadow42> On the Bug Squad team, anyway
<gnomefreak> its an open team i think.
<gnomefreak> the QA team is a bit harder to join
<Shadow42> The Bug team is lightly moderated
<gnomefreak> if you bug work you will be apporved for most part
<Shadow42> Hmm
<Shadow42> As in submitting patches, etc?
<gnomefreak> that counts as working on bugs
<Shadow42> Ah.
<gnomefreak> im suprised you got approved at this time since everyone that can approve you is off on holiday
<Shadow42> I was too
<Shadow42> I thought it would be like applying for Sourceforge, where they take around 4 days to do it
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-31
<mseney> i think there might be a bug with the serpentine 0.6.91-0ubuntu4 and would like to know if anyone else here uses it?
<Hobbsee> mseney: please file it.
<mseney> didn't want to file it unless i knew someone else has the same issue
<Hobbsee> we can always reject it if no one confirms it
<mseney> okay..
<bddebian> Make sure it's not filed already ;-)
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<mseney> yeah i was searching on malone and didn't see one there for it
<merlin-linux> happy new year all
<Shadow42> Interesting bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/77555
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77555 in ubiquity "Grub is not a boot manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dthacker> after seeing 4 bugs for ubiquity in the last 24 hours,  I wonder if we could get it to put a version number in traceback.
<Shadow42> I'm not entirely sure if that's a bug or not
<dthacker> I'm not either, but a version number would help .....
<Shadow42> mm
<Shadow42> Wait, is that even related to Ubiquity?
<dthacker> I'm not sure,  I thought thought the package was being suggested to the end users
<dthacker> by the installer
<Shadow42> But the problem he's referring to is that menu.lst isn't updated, because the system doesn't notice the updated kernel on the Fedora partition
<dthacker> ubugtu: bug #77427
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77427 in gnome-volume-manager "faulty channel mappings on Intel ICH6" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77427
<dthacker> This looks like a sound bug.  Should I try and find the sound manager, or change the package to desktop....
<dthacker> ?
<Shadow42> dthacker: I'd wait for the sound manager to come back
<Laibsch> Hi, is bug 47274 expected behaviour?  mozilla-acroread depends on mozilla-browser and thus keeps galeon installed, it seems.  It also appears that the reporter has another mozilla-browser installed which *could* satisfy the requirement?  I believe this works as expected but wanted to confirm before closing the bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47274 in aptitude "automatically installed package is not deinstalled" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47274
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/yaboot.conf
<CarlFK> ## This yaboot.conf is for hd-media booting only
<CarlFK> why is it in netboot/ ?
<CarlFK> or, is the # just wrong ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-24
<ubotu> New bug: #178372 in ubiquity (main) "The Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178372
<ubotu> New bug: #178373 in avscan (universe) "Package needs rebuild/fixing for libclamav2/libclamav3 transition" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178373
<ubotu> New bug: #178375 in tcl8.5 (universe) "Please sync tcl8.5 8.5.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178375
<ubotu> New bug: #178376 in tracker (main) "Applet text entry box out of focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178376
<ubotu> New bug: #178377 in conduit (universe) "New upstream version (0.3.4)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178377
<ubotu> New bug: #178379 in desktop-file-utils (main) "hidden files keep remaining on the desktop after deleting until reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178379
<ubotu> New bug: #178386 in ubuntu "system hang while playing audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178386
<ubotu> New bug: #178388 in scim-hangul (main) "scim-hangul: Consolidate im-switch configurations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178388
<ubotu> New bug: #178389 in xffm-samba (universe) "xffm-samba crash at start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178389
<ubotu> New bug: #178391 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "gspca driver locking up with Logitec Quickcam for Notebooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178391
<ubotu> New bug: #178392 in firefox (main) "could not read the www.yukz.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178392
<ubotu> New bug: #178396 in ubuntu "gutsy installer fails to configure card reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178396
<ubotu> New bug: #178397 in ubuntu "shares-admin not storing shared folder information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178397
<ubotu> New bug: #178398 in apport (main) "apport fails to inform why it will not file a bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178398
<ubotu> New bug: #178399 in ubuntu "system monitor reports double the actual bandwidth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178399
<ubotu> New bug: #178400 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Xorg high CPU usage with 2.6.24 kernel and nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178400
<ubotu> New bug: #178401 in ubuntu "Permanent restart icon in tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178401
<saivann> Hi everyone, I would like to assign bug #162710 to the ubuntu desktop team, but I'm not sure that it's appropriate, can someone help me about that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162710 in gnome-keyring-manager "Cannot access wireless networks keys when user change is session password." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162710
<crimsun> saivann: that's unnecessary.  ~desktop-bugs is already subbed.
<saivann> crimsun : Do you think that I can do something else to help that bug getting fixed?
<crimsun> saivann: push it upstream and work there to get it fixed for everyone.
<saivann> crimsun : In what upstream project do you think that this bug must be fixed? Probably gnome-keyring-manager?
<crimsun> yes.
<saivann> Great, thanks for your guidance
<crimsun> yw
<KocKid> When I open the Terminal, my computer restarts....
<KocKid> can someone help me ?
<crimsun> gnome-terminal?  xfce4-terminal?  konsole?
<KocKid> um .... Im new too ubuntu ...
<crimsun> are you using GNOME, Xfce, or KDE, respectively?
<crimsun> [Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu]
<KocKid> I dont know .... Xubuntu
<crimsun> can you take a screenshot and post it on the Web?
<KocKid> shot of what ?
<crimsun> your desktop
<crimsun> unless you're 100% sure you're using Xfce
<KocKid> ok
<KocKid> ok i got a picture
<KocKid> what site do you want me too post it on ?
<crimsun> any
<KocKid> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/3349/screenshotug8.th.png
<crimsun> right, so xfce4-terminal
<crimsun> which graphics card do you have?
<KocKid> some internal card, im on a old computer
<crimsun> does it occur with the vesa driver?
<KocKid> i dont know
<crimsun> ok, please ask in #ubuntu regarding the procedure for switching to the vesa driver.
<KocKid> I'v hears about pressing alt+f2 and you type something like "xfce4" and you get a different kind of terminal....
<crimsun> did you install xubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu?
<saivann> KocKid : I've also have this bug in the past with Xubuntu, I'll look if I can reproduce it with one of the computers I have here. Here's a bug report about this specific issue:
<saivann> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xorg-server "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Medium,Triaged]
<KocKid> i installed xubunto on a emtey hard drive
<KocKid> i just put in a live Cd and installed ....
<KocKid> thats i810 is my chip set for my mother board
<crimsun> right, so according to that bug report, you'd need to disable composite
<KocKid> how can i do that ?
<ubotu> New bug: #178402 in ubuntu "missing language error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178402
<ubotu> New bug: #178403 in kdelibs (main) "kdelibs crashed while opening gtk-gnutella" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178403
<ubotu> New bug: #178404 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Hardy]system sounds do not play at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178404
<ubotu> New bug: #178405 in linux (main) "Two oops an panic in xen DomU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178405
<ubotu> New bug: #178406 in stellarium (universe) "stellarium + compiz sometimes crashes x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178406
<ubotu> New bug: #178407 in hal (main) "USB piano keyboard recognised as an HP printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178407
<ubotu> New bug: #178409 in linux (main) "b43legacy driver missing in Hardy 2.6.24 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178409
<harrisony> hahah usb keyboard recgonised as a printer
<ubotu> New bug: #178416 in xine-lib (main) "Default xine subtitle fonts are missing some encodings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178416
<ubotu> New bug: #178417 in linux-meta (main) "[hardy] Resume from suspend-to-ram fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178417
<ubotu> New bug: #178374 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy Live-CD does not boot, stop at this line: [39.904000] EIP: [<e09c339f>] unionfs_rename+0x4df/0x9f0 [unionfs] SS:ESP 0068:dc009e24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178374
<ubotu> New bug: #178418 in cjk (universe) "Package cjk_4.7.0+git20070708-1 FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178418
<ubotu> New bug: #178420 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Kernel Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178420
<ubotu> New bug: #178296 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy() after trying to open a DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178296
<ubotu> New bug: #178422 in xorg (main) "x fails on MiniMac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178422
<ubotu> New bug: #178424 in ubuntu "Please sync octave3.0 3.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178424
<ubotu> New bug: #178426 in ubuntu "Lithuanian language translation looks a bit like japanese :)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178426
<ubotu> New bug: #178429 in keyjnote (universe) "KeyJnote: global name 'RealPage' is not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178429
<ubotu> New bug: #178430 in xenman (universe) "xenman VM-Console black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178430
<ubotu> New bug: #178431 in gnupg2 (main) "version 2.0.8 has been released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178431
<ubotu> New bug: #178432 in ubuntu "KDE 3.5.8 menu broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178432
<ubotu> New bug: #178436 in totem (main) "movie player only play the introduction of a divx movie, movie was War (Jet li)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178436
<ubotu> New bug: #178437 in evince (main) "Unable to print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178437
<ubotu> New bug: #178438 in network-manager (main) "Wireless randomly not recognised on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178438
<ubotu> New bug: #178441 in nautilus (main) "Can't connect to SFTP server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178441
<ubotu> New bug: #178442 in pulseaudio (main) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize Audiophile 2496" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178442
<ubotu> New bug: #178440 in postgrey (universe) "FTBFS: postgrey 1.31-1 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178440
<ubotu> New bug: #178444 in ubuntu "X crashes gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178444
<ubotu> New bug: #178445 in mozilla-noscript (universe) "mozilla-noscript depends on not available package "iceweasel"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178445
<ubotu> New bug: #178448 in linux (main) "can't compile webcam driver due to missing media/video-buf.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178448
<ubotu> New bug: #178450 in base-installer (main) "base-installer fails to delete existing RAID devices due to wrong device path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178450
<ubotu> New bug: #178452 in evolution (main) "Hardy - Evolution Hangs on Recovery dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178452
<ubotu> New bug: #178453 in wireless-tools (main) "Sony Vaio VGN-NR120E After upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 Hardy Heron lost my wirelss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178453
<ubotu> New bug: #178454 in gnome-panel (main) ""lock to panel" should prevent deletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178454
<ubotu> New bug: #178455 in openoffice.org (main) "Icons missing from OpenOffice.org 2.3.0 under Gutsy in some XFCE icon set selections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178455
<ubotu> New bug: #178457 in aumix (universe) "Mixer program "aumix" completely fails to start. Rebuild from source package works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178457
<ubotu> New bug: #178458 in gpodder (universe) "Please merge gPodder 0.10.3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178458
<ubotu> New bug: #178466 in ubuntu "Gutsy Updates causes problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178466
<ubotu> New bug: #178467 in compiz (main) "[Hardy 8.04 alpha-2 compiz (or compiz-fusion) desktop-effects]  Extra level of effects does not activate but Normal does." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178467
<ubotu> New bug: #178447 in ubuntu "Ich war Fedora user!!! Ich bin auf Ubuntu eingestiegen!!! Es hat mich fasziniert!!! Es ist sehr stabiel aber es schaltet mein Notebook MD 95500 von Medion nicht ab wenn ich runterfahre!!! Ich benutze Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy!!!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178447
<ubotu> New bug: #178469 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio stops working after suspend/resume cycle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178469
<ubotu> New bug: #178470 in linux (main) "Fingerprint reader not recognised on Sony Vaio SZ650N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178470
<ubotu> New bug: #178472 in kdebase (main) "KControl is empty, config apps show up in Lost & Found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178472
<ubotu> New bug: #178476 in f-spot (main) "new export extensions do not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178476
<ubotu> New bug: #178477 in xmms2 (universe) "[needs packaging] XMMS2 0.4 DrKosmos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178477
<ubotu> New bug: #178478 in f-spot (main) "manage extensions dialog too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178478
<ubotu> New bug: #178479 in kubuntu-meta (main) "mounted devices disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178479
<ubotu> New bug: #178480 in update-manager (main) "Update errors in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178480
<ubotu> New bug: #178482 in brasero (main) "Brasero doesn't show correct speed when burning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178482
<ubotu> New bug: #178483 in ubuntu "Gutsy Install Rewrites W2k boot.ini Incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178483
<ubotu> New bug: #178484 in ubuntu "changes to groups via GUI don't stick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178484
<ubotu> New bug: #178485 in ubuntu "Evince printing unprintable PDF marks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178485
<ubotu> New bug: #178487 in rhythmbox (main) "volume manager error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178487
<ubotu> New bug: #178488 in ubuntu "compiz window decoration disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178488
<ubotu> New bug: #178489 in bomberclone (universe) "bomberclone 0.11.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178489
<ubotu> New bug: #178491 in openoffice.org (main) "spreadsheet editing email addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178491
<ubotu> New bug: #178492 in compiz (main) "decorators not working anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178492
<ubotu> New bug: #178493 in ubuntu "looping bongo drums in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178493
<ubotu> New bug: #178494 in ubuntu "Gutsy Install Does Not Ask for User Id" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178494
<ubotu> New bug: #178498 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Wrong DPI configuration by default on Xubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178498
<ubotu> New bug: #178499 in linux (main) "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0_rename: link is not ready" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178499
<ubotu> New bug: #178501 in soundkonverter (universe) "soundKonverter problem with files in all caps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178501
<ubotu> New bug: #178503 in ubuntu "distribution upgrade failed at modifying the software channels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178503
<ubotu> New bug: #178504 in ubuntu "[hardy] Intel audio sounds awful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178504
<ubotu> New bug: #178506 in synaptic (main) "Icon duplication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178506
<ubotu> New bug: #178507 in apport (main) ""No address associated with hostname" error is vague" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178507
<ubotu> New bug: #178508 in kdebase (main) "In Italian localisation of Konqui the shortcut to "Imp_o_stazioni" (Setiings) menu is unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178508
<ubotu> New bug: #178509 in ubuntu "[hardy] wifi (iwl4965) is slow to return after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178509
<ubotu> New bug: #178510 in ubuntu "The 'altoptions=' setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst should be localised as 'defoptions='" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178510
<ubotu> New bug: #178511 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jre None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-jre.list] failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178511
<ubotu> New bug: #178512 in rhythmbox (main) "[hardy] rhythmbox crashes when scanning mp3s " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178512
<ubotu> New bug: #178513 in rhythmbox (main) "create a foldeer when copying an artist / album" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178513
<ubotu> New bug: #178514 in openoffice.org (main) "=TEXT() formula doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178514
<ubotu> New bug: #178517 in rhythmbox (main) "double-click the cover art to open it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178517
<ubotu> New bug: #178515 in compiz (main) "Another Titlebar problem with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178515
<ubotu> New bug: #178518 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox Crashes Constantly When Burning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178518
<ubotu> New bug: #178519 in ubuntu "Please sync me-tv 0.4.19-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178519
<ubotu> New bug: #178520 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Audio deadlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178520
<ubotu> New bug: #178521 in gajim (universe) "new email notification doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178521
<Nafallo> meeh
<ubotu> New bug: #178522 in portmap (main) "update good_client() to support daemon@host pattern in hosts_access code." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178522
<ubotu> New bug: #159350 in mythbuntu "Mythbuntu installation crash (dup-of: 173378)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159350
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-25
<ubotu> New bug: #178524 in banshee (universe) "[Gutsy] Banshee frequently hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178524
<ubotu> New bug: #178525 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "no available bluetooth services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178525
<ubotu> New bug: #178526 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Alarm Applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178526
<ubotu> New bug: #178528 in evince (main) "PDF files do not come up in Evince Document Viewer 2.20.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178528
<ubotu> New bug: #178529 in gnome-applets (main) "volume control applets defaults to CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178529
<ubotu> New bug: #178530 in ubuntu "hardy alpha2 PRO/Wireless 3945ABG does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178530
<ubotu> New bug: #178531 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge segfaults when interpreting some torrent files (gutsy/i386)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178531
<ubotu> New bug: #178532 in rquantlib (universe) "QuantLib release candidate causes FTBFSes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178532
<ubotu> New bug: #178534 in ubuntu "No sound in Gutsy with Mac Pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178534
<ubotu> New bug: #178535 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox (Hardy) clobbers Rhythmbox (Gutsy)'s music database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178535
<ubotu> New bug: #178537 in ubuntu "Add IMQ patches to server kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178537
<ubotu> New bug: #178538 in linux-meta (main) "Mobo ASUS P5KC - GBE ethernet controller not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178538
<ubotu> New bug: #178536 in sbuild "Preinstalled Build-Depends not properly detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178536
<ubotu> New bug: #178539 in ubuntu "ipod nano nukes album art data on mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178539
<ubotu> New bug: #178540 in debian-installer (main) "[Hardy Alpha-2] No network interfaces detected when install alternate CD (Weybridge)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178540
<ubotu> New bug: #178541 in alltray (universe) "Alltray fails to set window title with Compiz/Emerald and --no-alltray command line option." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178541
<ubotu> New bug: #178542 in kbfx (universe) "kbfx causes system tray applets to undock when reloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178542
<ubotu> New bug: #178544 in evolution-data-server (main) "e-d-s should use gnome-keyring again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178544
<ubotu> New bug: #178549 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when unlocking screen (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178549
<Hobbsee> oh wow1
<persia> You're shift key works in reverse?
<persia> s/You're/Your/
<Hobbsee> it's not working
<Hobbsee> neither is alt, caps lock, etc
<Hobbsee> it's happened before.  it goes away when i restrat x
 * Hobbsee is surprised that it got found as a dupe automatically
<persia> Have you tried adding an InputDevice stanza to xorg.conf?  Regarding the dup: I thought apport has had that feature for a few months now.
<Hobbsee> it seems to be transient
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure why it's going now
 * Hobbsee gose back to xaa
<persia> Extra-strange.  Good luck.
<ubotu> New bug: #178553 in bloboats (universe) "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178553
<Hobbsee> Right.
<Hobbsee> bug #175744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175744 in compiz "Hardy freezes when using compiz" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175744
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
 * Hobbsee celebrates that that's fixed now
<Hobbsee> right, so one more showstopper comipz bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #178555 in ekiga (main) "[Hardy Alpha 2] No usable audio plugin detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178555
<ubotu> New bug: #178038 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() when multiple flash objects are playing simultaneously" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038
<ubotu> New bug: #178557 in ubuntu "Cannot install/upgrade epiphany-gecko" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178557
<ubotu> New bug: #178558 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Firefox 3.0 makes everything annoyingly huge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178558
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> New bug: #178559 in linux (main) "Built-in keyboard and trackpad don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178559
<ubotu> New bug: #178561 in dvgrab (universe) "Piping / redirection error in dvgrab 3.0-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178561
<ubotu> New bug: #178562 in synaptic (main) "(Gutsy) when asked if u'd like to unmark the dependency packages - it won't unmark them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178562
<ubotu> New bug: #178564 in gnome-session (main) "[Hardy]cannot log back into GNOME after you lock the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178564
<ubotu> New bug: #178566 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Hardy Alpha 2][Regression] Monitor does not dim/blank on inactivity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178566
<ubotu> New bug: #178567 in gnome-terminal (main) "201095" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178567
<ubotu> New bug: #178568 in update-manager (main) "adept tries to upgarde to 7.10 while i alredy have 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178568
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm told that "This bug is not recorded as needing to be fixed in xorg (Ubuntu). " is "that the xorg-server source package provides the xorg binary package.". does that mean the bug needs to be reasigned?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its bug 177870 btw.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177870 in xorg-server "SGI licenced code in Xorg is non-free" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177870
<persia> Kamping_Kaiser: That status looks like "Confirmed" for xorg-server in Ubuntu.  What do you see that is different than I?  Does it change if you use the URL ubotu provided?
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/177870 says confirmed in debian, incomplete in ubuntu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177870 in xorg-server "SGI licenced code in Xorg is non-free" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Kamping_Kaiser> same content, just one has red text and one doesnt? *finds LP more confusing every day*
<persia> Does it still say "This bug is not recorded as needing to be fixed in xorg (Ubuntu). " ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, your link doesnt have that text
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, ubotu 's link
<persia> I suspect it's just an artifact of the launchpad URL parsing scheme.  To me it looks like the bug needs more information, which may have been provided on 21st December, but I suspect it's waiting on input from Kevin.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what sort of extra input does it need? i can ask him/provide it myself
<persia> Kamping_Kaiser: It was originally set "Incomplete" from the request to identify the specific non-free files.  If those have been provided, "Incomplete" should be adjusted to either "New" or "Confirmed", depending on whether you are the person who filed the bug.
<persia> If you are the person filing the bug, and want Confirmed, you must get someone else to review the relevant licensing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> well its been reviewed by the fsf. kevin emailed licencing@ and they declare the licence non-free. hence we have the gnewsense bug, and this ubuntu bug
<persia> Right.  If it is only those three files, than "Incomplete" is no longer correct.  It just needs two people with LP accounts to get a bug "Confirmed", just as a matter of peer review.  If there are additional files, those should be reported as well.
<Kamping_Kaiser> those are the two i'm aware of.
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for another LP user, i guess that will have to wait until after xmas when people come back.
<persia> Kamping_Kaiser: Essentially.  Of course, the delay isn't important, as it likely has to wait for next week for someone to be available to look at fixing it as well :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. i'm keen to not be the delay :)
<persia> Kamping_Kaiser: Just to make sure, you've downloaded the Ubuntu source and verified the files are included?
<Kamping_Kaiser> persia, yes. gnewsense/ubuntu/debian sid all have the files in question
<ubotu> New bug: #178570 in ubuntu "Please sync vbrfix 0.24-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178570
<Kmos> Hobbsee: morning
<Kmos> bug 178570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178570 in ubuntu "Please sync vbrfix 0.24-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178570
<Kmos> can you unbscribe this one from U-A
<Kmos> *unsbscribe
<Hobbsee> hi Kmos
 * Hobbsee ack's the bug
<Hobbsee> oh, i can't unsubscribe u-u-s now.  darn
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ok, thanks =)
<Hobbsee> ah well
<Hobbsee> if it's marked as triaged, they'll probably ignore it
<ubotu> New bug: #178571 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install in feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178571
<Kmos> Hobbsee: maybe should be confirmed
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Kmos> i changed it :)
 * Hobbsee uses triaged, as non-motu's usually can't, unless they're in the old qa group
<Hobbsee> Kmos: why?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: >>>
<Kmos> shouldn't be "confirmed" ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: what did you get told about changing other people's bugs, when they're motus?
 * Hobbsee adds it to the feedback sheet.
<Kmos> sorry
<Kmos> you tried to help
<Hobbsee> ....
<Kmos> changed back
<Kmos> Michael R. Head
<Kmos> isn't a MOTU
<Hobbsee> duh.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: let me give you a hint.  the MOTU's *tend* to know more than you, and so you reverting their changes is very bad.
<Kmos> you need to unsubscribe U-U-S from it
<Hobbsee> you need to learn to read.
<Hobbsee> [22:44] <Hobbsee> oh, i can't unsubscribe u-u-s now.  darn
<Hobbsee> and, again
<Hobbsee> [22:49] <Hobbsee> Kmos: let me give you a hint.  the MOTU's *tend* to know more than you, and so you reverting their changes is very bad.
<Kmos> <Hobbsee> if it's marked as triaged, they'll probably ignore it
<Hobbsee> same applies to telling them what to do.
<Kmos> i only changed because of this.
<Hobbsee> they being u-u-s
<Hobbsee> Kmos: look.  do you *really* think that MOTU's are getting the proceedure wrong, and you're hte only one getting it right?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if it's done differently, there's probably a damned good reason for it.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: yes.. but you talked about ignored it.. i think it should be changed, ok.. i think it wrong
<Kmos> i'm not questioning MOTU status
<Hobbsee> i talked about *u-u-s* ignoring it.  not -archive ignoring it.
<Hobbsee> (as it followed directly from the line talking about u-u-s)
<Kmos> you're right.. but I think you talk about U-A :(
 * Hobbsee did not.
<Kmos> i know now.. i'm sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #178572 in gnome-games (main) "gnobots2 2.20.1 doesn't redraw playing screen correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178572
 * persia notes that UUS tends to treat Triaged and Confirmed equally, so a bug doesn't get ignored when "Triaged", and shouldn't be set back to "Confirmed".  All bugs going to UUS should be in a Triaged state, but because not everyone can set Triaged, "Confirmed" is recommended.
<Hobbsee> persia: aww, pity.
<persia> Changing the status of bugs in the UUS queue just annoys the sponsors, as they get lots of extra bugmail, so best to leave it in either of the above states.
<Hobbsee> persia: would be a quick bug to knock off your list, anyway :)
<Hobbsee> persia: i thought LP was delaying bugmail sending now
<Hobbsee> persia: so it sends blocks fo changes, every 5 mins or so
<persia> Is it?  I'm not sure.  I personally got too annoyed by sponsor bugmail, and no longer receive it, but I know many sponsors do.
<Hobbsee> i think so.  i think it's changed recently
<Hobbsee> if not, i think it's planned
<persia> Still, spurious changes to bugs in the sponsors queues or the archive queue should be avoided.
 * persia grumbles about the extreme duplication of that activity log, and goes off to find something less unpleasant.
<ubotu> New bug: #178574 in ubuntu "Gutsy and Hardy - blank screen when installing - UniChrome Pro IGP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178574
<ubotu> New bug: #178577 in openoffice.org (main) "open office pdf export bad regional characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178577
<ubotu> New bug: #178579 in ubuntu "I can't get my Epson C1100 printer to work in 7.10 Gutsy Gibbo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178579
<ubotu> New bug: #178580 in ubuntu "Ubuntu needs much more options on installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178580
<ubotu> New bug: #178581 in evince (main) "Evince shows blank page where acroread does not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178581
<ubotu> New bug: #178582 in thunderbird (main) "pb to sent a mail on imap account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178582
<ubotu> New bug: #178583 in javahelp2 (universe) "Please sync latest version from Debian, fixes FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178583
<ubotu> New bug: #178584 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo: Hardinfo cannot run CPU Zlib benchmark. Cannot find libz.so." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178584
<ubotu> New bug: #178586 in sound-juicer (main) "Bad profiles for Sound Juicer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178586
<ubotu> New bug: #178587 in kdebase (main) "KTip - typo in a button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178587
<ubotu> New bug: #178588 in slimserver (universe) "slimserver defaults to no external access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178588
<ubotu> New bug: #178590 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager won't connect to hidden network after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178590
<ubotu> New bug: #178592 in nautilus (main) "movie player freezes up computer playing music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178592
<ubotu> New bug: #178593 in thunderbird (main) "afichage " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178593
<nanley> Hello, I've got a question about bug statuses.
<ubotu> New bug: #178594 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with OSError in calc_free_space()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178594
<nanley> Should fixed bugs be given the Fix Released status or the Invalid status? I usually the first option is only there for package maintainers
<ubotu> New bug: #178597 in alacarte (main) "alacarte core dump error x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178597
<ubotu> New bug: #178598 in ubuntu "KDE System Tray sometimes displays icon in 2 row sometimes in 1 row" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178598
<ubotu> New bug: #178596 in xorg (main) "Intel GMA x3100 configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178596
<crimsun> nanley: depends on the context
<nanley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136836 in ubuntu "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) is not working on Gusty Tribe 5" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nanley> That's one bug that i'm thinking about
<crimsun> nanley: Fix Released is used when there were actual code or package maintainer script changes that resolve the issue
<nanley> crimsun: so it shouldn't be used when a reporter just says their problem was fixed after and update or upgrade?
<crimsun> nanley: it really depends what was changed in the update/upgrade
<crimsun> nanley: sometimes tracking the changes is quite time-consuming.  If you're not sure, ask the group in charge here on IRC
<nanley> crimsun: Bug #125619 - so I would have to track the changes in this bug? That seems like too much work...
<crimsun> nanley: 136836 should be marked Fix Released due to Amit's change in linux-source-2.6.22 (2.6.22-13.40)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125619 in gksu "[Gutsy] memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() in tribe 2 installer" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125619
<crimsun> nanley: tracking the changes is sometimes as straightforward as reading the latest Changelog or Release Notes
<nanley> crimsun: wow, triaging bugs is more complex than I thought it was :P
<nanley> crimsun: I see - must search for changelogs... What you've told me should really be in the BugSquad wiki. The wiki kinda just leaves everyone hanging
<crimsun> nanley: feel free to add the pointers
<crimsun> nanley: also, for 125619, you should check upstream's bug tracker for similar bug statuses
<nanley> crimsun: oakie doakie
<ubotu> New bug: #178599 in lcdproc (universe) "RFE add "lis" driver for L.I.S. MCE 2005 display (available in "current" CVS nightly snapshots)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178599
<nanley> crimsun: thanks for the help!
<crimsun> nanley: yw
<ubotu> New bug: #178600 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo: Hardinfo does not show correct labels (names) for all device sensors." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178600
<ubotu> New bug: #178601 in debian "USB devices not registering, and other: "device not accepting address" or "device descriptor read/64, error " issues on ubuntu, mint 4.0 and debian etch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178601
<rendero> #173901
<rendero> bug #173901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173901 in xorg-server "Gutsy - X only starts in recovery mode and being forced with tricks after modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use glx direct rendering exactly as suggested in Compiz web page for NVidia drivers " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173901
<rendero> hello, anybody can tell something to guide me with the bug above, thank you in advance.
<ubotu> New bug: #178602 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer can't play a movie in Korean Language environment." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178602
<ubotu> New bug: #178603 in git-core (main) "git-clone fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178603
<crimsun> rendero: first, it's worth pointing out that Recovery mode in the GRUB menu is /not/ failsafe X.  It's the equivalent of 'linux single' or 'linux 1'.
<crimsun> rendero: next, this bug report is not a bug report at all and should be converted to a support question (see the link on the left pane)
<rendero> crimsun, what should be the difference to report as a bug, i think it is. About recovery mode, is all i tried with "test and error" and searches in internet,  when people had similar problems, not doing this is not being able to using ubuntu
<crimsun> rendero: you're essentially asking for assistance in configuring Compiz under KDE with the non-Free binary-only Nvidia driver.
<rendero> crimsun, may be because you can not edit what you wrote is not clear. I add some comments, and the point is that the bug is that when you normally enter, you have a shell with a cursor and nothing else you can do than push the reboot button
<rendero> crimsun, ok , now is saw that, i changed description
<rendero> * i saw
<ubotu> New bug: #178607 in ubuntu "pseudo package for developers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178607
<blerk> im doing an apt-get upgrade on my hardy install and after downloading the updates i got some internal apt-get error on libstdc++6, anyone else ran into this ?
<blerk> oh, i fixed it by manualy upgrading libstdc++6 first, lovely =)
<e_r_c_1> yep
<ubotu> New bug: #178608 in ubuntu "LiveCD fails on Aspire 1360 with black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178608
<ubotu> New bug: #178609 in easycrypt (universe) "vfat filesystems aren't mounted with utf8 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178609
<ubotu> New bug: #178612 in f-spot (main) "f-spot slideshow broken with desktop effects enabled " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178612
<ubotu> New bug: #178611 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178611
<ubotu> New bug: #178613 in kde-systemsettings (main) "system settings creates a broken xorg.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178613
<ubotu> New bug: #178614 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent 3.0 Beta 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178614
<ubotu> New bug: #178615 in ubuntu "Xubuntu LiveCD doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178615
<ubotu> New bug: #178616 in adduser (main) "Add override options when home directory already exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178616
<ubotu> New bug: #178617 in update-manager (main) "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178617
<ubotu> New bug: #178618 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178618
<ubotu> New bug: #178619 in ubuntu "Belkin F5D7010 v7 does not work at all, while vendor has linux drivers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178619
<ubotu> New bug: #178620 in gphpedit (universe) "gphpedit crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178620
<ubotu> New bug: #178621 in ubuntu "Can not remove a user and create a new one with the same username as the deleted one. No error message is presented." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178621
<ubotu> New bug: #178623 in ubuntu "Belkin F5D7010 v7 does not work at all, while vendor has linux drivers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178623
<ubotu> New bug: #178624 in ubuntu "Eclipse default installation shows error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178624
<ubotu> New bug: #178625 in gnome-games (main) "slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178625
<ubotu> New bug: #178626 in deluge-torrent (universe) "New version: Deluge 0.5.8RC2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178626
<ubotu> New bug: #178627 in net6 (main) "Please sync net6 1:1.3.6-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178627
<ubotu> New bug: #178628 in ubuntu "Sager 5680 no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178628
<ubotu> New bug: #178629 in ubuntu "IWL3945 Fails to Recover Connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178629
<ubotu> New bug: #178630 in ubuntu "pugs Loading Prelude... Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178630
<ubotu> New bug: #178631 in k3b (main) "[gutsy] k3b crashes with *** stack smashing detected ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178631
<ubotu> New bug: #178632 in file-roller (main) "Password dialog says "Password:wolverine" instead of "Password:" on en_CA (???)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178632
<ubotu> New bug: #178634 in linux-source-2.6.22 "ati-agp fails to load Radeon 9000 IGP (device id: 7831)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178634
<ubotu> New bug: #178635 in vlc (universe) "Streaming with PVR card, bitrate doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178635
<ubotu> New bug: #178636 in ubuntu "No Sound on HP dv2310 Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178636
<ubotu> New bug: #178637 in gcc-4.0 (universe) "PR28045 (gcc optimization bug) still not fixed in dapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178637
<ubotu> New bug: #178638 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic fails to chown device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178638
<ubotu> New bug: #178641 in ubiquity (main) "Dell m1330 mbr needs overwriting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178641
<ubotu> New bug: #178640 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.22-14-server oops XFS " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178640
<ubotu> New bug: #178642 in synaptic (main) "Can't do exact search with Synaptic e.g. "file manager"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178642
<ubotu> New bug: #178643 in conduit (universe) "Please sync conduit 0.3.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178643
<ubotu> New bug: #178645 in ubuntu "installation crushes on runing cd system Sony Vaio CR13 Core2Duo 1.83 display ati x2300 webcam sony built in vcc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178645
<ubotu> New bug: #178647 in linux (main) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178647
<ubotu> New bug: #178648 in linux (main) "sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath .7.9 Unknown sysctl binary path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178648
<ubotu> New bug: #178649 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy] CUPS "Clean Print Heads" fails Epson C60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178649
<ubotu> New bug: #178650 in davfs2 (universe) "umount errors (patch)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178650
<ubotu> New bug: #178651 in context (universe) "External figure directory setup broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178651
<ubotu> New bug: #178652 in sound-juicer (main) "No access to non-default sound format profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178652
<ubotu> New bug: #162682 in bluez-gnome "This package should be installed with gnome-bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162682
<ubotu> New bug: #178653 in linux (main) "[Hardy] ATA resets 3 times before correctly activating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178653
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-26
<ubotu> New bug: #178654 in linux (main) "No support for hybrid hard drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178654
<ubotu> New bug: #178657 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany somehow installed without libplds4.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178657
<ubotu> New bug: #136865 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in mark_ignore()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136865
<ubotu> New bug: #146423 in apport (main) "apport-retrace crashed with LPUrlError in _safe_urlopen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146423
<ubotu> New bug: #178665 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Closing laptop lid makes radeon driver blank out second screen too!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178665
<ubotu> New bug: #172737 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in _read_eof()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172737
<ubotu> New bug: #176977 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with error in _read()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176977
<ubotu> New bug: #178659 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck freezes whole machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178659
<ubotu> New bug: #178661 in clamav (universe) "freshclam (< 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.5) dont update virus database in feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178661
<ubotu> New bug: #178662 in gnome-panel (main) "gnash and adobe player don't view walmart home page video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178662
<ubotu> New bug: #178663 in ubuntu "Dell Vostro 1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178663
<ubotu> New bug: #178666 in ubuntu "intermittant freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178666
<ubotu> New bug: #149562 in apport (main) "apport crashed with ValueError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149562
<ubotu> New bug: #149739 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with ValueError in _cache()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149739
<ubotu> New bug: #153872 in apport (main) "apport-cli crashed with IOError in _fo_write_no_intr()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153872
<ubotu> New bug: #178660 in apport (main) "Please fix errors/warnings in desktop files" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178660
<ubotu> New bug: #178670 in ubuntu "Gutsy 7.10 won't load from live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178670
<ubotu> New bug: #178671 in ubuntu "Login screen does not have the option to run without hinting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178671
<ubotu> New bug: #178673 in alsa-lib (main) "ALSA lib control.c:909 error in the  term" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178673
<ubotu> New bug: #178675 in gnome-panel (main) "Install in 7.10 stalls after input of all preferences, fails to advance install any further" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178675
<ubotu> New bug: #178676 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Fail to install flashplugin-nonfree on Ubuntu 7.10 x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178676
<ubotu> New bug: #178677 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Default photo import preferences are for gthumb --import, but F-Spot is the default manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178677
<ubotu> New bug: #178678 in alsa-driver (main) "Conexant - Nvidia HDA sound has static" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178678
<ubotu> New bug: #178679 in alsa-driver (main) "Conexant - Nvidia HDA sound has static" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178679
<ubotu> New bug: #178680 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10 KInfoCenter can't find PCMCIA in IBM Thinkpad T40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178680
<ubotu> New bug: #178682 in ubuntu "Winmodem doesn't work under Kubuntu 7.10 in IBM Thinkpad T40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178682
<ubotu> New bug: #178681 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to start Rhythmbox DAAP playback from the command line or service-discovery-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178681
<ubotu> New bug: #178684 in ubuntu "[regression] ndiswrapper fails in hardy for belkin F5D7010 v7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178684
<ubotu> New bug: #178685 in linux (main) "System hangs on Hurdy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178685
<ubotu> New bug: #178686 in firefox (main) "i can't make my you tube vidio stop pause without it freezing of maxamize it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178686
<ubotu> New bug: #178687 in eog (main) "EOG Flickers During Slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178687
<ubotu> New bug: #178688 in gtkpod (universe) "Upgrade to gtkpod 0.99.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178688
<ubotu> New bug: #178689 in linux (main) "adept manager fetch updates instead of managing repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178689
<ubotu> New bug: #178694 in gthumb (main) "(Gutsy) Segmentation fault - when .thumbnail in home folder is not writeable/readable & history /.recently-used.xbel is a dir & the same" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178694
<ubotu> New bug: #178697 in scim-bridge (universe) "Please sync scim-bridge 0.4.14-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178697
<ubotu> New bug: #178699 in xfce4-utils (main) "Locking screen does not work on XUbuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178699
<ubotu> New bug: #178700 in restricted-manager (restricted) "package restricted-manager-core None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/restricted-manager-core.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178700
<ubotu> New bug: #178701 in searchmonkey (universe) "Searchmonkey crashes when a result is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178701
<ubotu> New bug: #178698 in evolution (main) "IMAP and weird characters in name field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178698
<ubotu> New bug: #178702 in xfonts-wqy (universe) "Please sync xfonts-wqy 0.9.9-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178702
<Hobbsee> debian bug #409531
<ubotu> Debian bug 409531 in nbd-server "nbd-server: timeout option not very useful" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/409531
<ubotu> New bug: #178703 in knetworkmanager (main) "Network can not be configured through the NetworkManager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178703
<ubotu> New bug: #178704 in rhythmbox (main) "dragging from nautilus tries to load images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178704
<ubotu> New bug: #178705 in evince (main) "Photos are displayed in black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178705
<ubotu> New bug: #178707 in libexif (main) "[Sync request] Please sync libexif 0.6.16-2.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178707
<ubotu> New bug: #178709 in zynaddsubfx (universe) "Please sync zynaddsubfx 2.2.1-4.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178709
<ubotu> New bug: #178710 in wireshark (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync wireshark 0.99.6rel-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178710
<ubotu> New bug: #178711 in tcpreen (universe) "[Sync request] Sync tcpreen (1.4.3-0.3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178711
<ubotu> New bug: #178712 in pixelize (universe) "Please sync pixelize 0.9.2-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178712
<ubotu> New bug: #178713 in xfonts-wqy (universe) "Please sync xfonts-wqy 0.9.9-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 178702)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178713
<ubotu> New bug: #178715 in gallery2 (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync gallery2 2.2.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178715
<ubotu> New bug: #178719 in xfig (universe) "Buttons on the left and bottom toolbar overlap in xfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178719
<ubotu> New bug: #178717 in firefox (main) "gnome desktop freezes with Firefox running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178717
<ubotu> New bug: #178726 in apt-xapian-index (universe) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with NameError in info()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178726
<ubotu> New bug: #178728 in ubuntu "Video is shown on top of a locked screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178728
<ubotu> New bug: #178731 in lyx (universe) "Please sync lyx 1.5.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178731
<ubotu> New bug: #178732 in ubuntu "[xinput] missing devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178732
<ubotu> New bug: #178733 in ubuntu "I am using ASUS A6vm, and I can't play any sound from my headphone, and the vedio out-put doesn't showing well. I think there are still some bugs in my laptop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178733
<ubotu> New bug: #178734 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178734
<ubotu> New bug: #178736 in ubuntu "Usully the OpenOffice has bugs when opens Microsoft Office Files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178736
<ubotu> New bug: #178735 in cdebootstrap (universe) "cdebootstrap fails to bootstrap a gutsy system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178735
<ubotu> New bug: #178737 in fontconfig (main) "[Hardy] Courier New doesn't get hinted at sizes below 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178737
<ubotu> New bug: #178739 in specto (universe) "specto crashed with KeyError in show_edit_watch()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178739
<ubotu> New bug: #178664 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178664
<ubotu> New bug: #178741 in gnuchess (universe) "full cpu usage when playing gnu chess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178741
<ubotu> New bug: #178742 in scim (main) "Please apply patch to SCIM for Java clients" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178742
<ubotu> New bug: #178743 in ekiga (main) "better support for symmetric NAT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178743
<ubotu> New bug: #178744 in ubuntu "The open command (like in Mac OS X) is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178744
<ubotu> New bug: #178745 in kde4libs (universe) "kdelibs5 uninstallable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178745
<ubotu> New bug: #178746 in gedit (main) "Perl highlighting incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178746
<ubotu> New bug: #178747 in debian-installer (main) "el pollo popeye es la polla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178747
<Pici> Well thats pleasant.
<ubotu> New bug: #178749 in devscripts (main) "devscripts shouls suggest/recommend debhelper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178749
<ubotu> New bug: #178753 in language-pack-gnome-es (main) "Lockdown editor translation mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178753
<ubotu> New bug: #178754 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with IndexError in on_get_iter() (dup-of: 148126)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178754
<ubotu> New bug: #178756 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178756
<ubotu> New bug: #178757 in evolution (main) "improper print formatting when printing calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178757
<ubotu> New bug: #178758 in totem (main) "windows-1250 id3 tag STILL not correctly decoded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178758
<ubotu> New bug: #178759 in totem (main) "couldn't find a realvideo shared library for version 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178759
<ubotu> New bug: #178760 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity stalls when internet isn't available via wired connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178760
<ubotu> New bug: #178762 in ubuntu "kubuntu: no way to set maximum size or duration for trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178762
<ubotu> New bug: #178761 in squid (main) "Upgrade to version 3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178761
<ubotu> New bug: #178764 in firefox (main) "Firefox is closed sudddenly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178764
<ubotu> New bug: #178765 in base-installer (main) "deboostrap unable to create /dev/null on xfs filesystem (on lvm)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178765
<ubotu> New bug: #178766 in k3b (main) "Doesn't find enough space in default temp folder to create image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178766
<ubotu> New bug: #178767 in digikam (main) "Download of pictures impossible with an Olympus camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178767
<ubotu> New bug: #178768 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178768
<ubotu> New bug: #178771 in kdegraphics (main) "Extremely slow rendering of some PDF Files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178771
<ubotu> New bug: #178773 in evolution (main) "Stupid error message when sending a email that the server rejects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178773
<ubotu> New bug: #178774 in gnomebaker (universe) "Silent failure when out of /tmp space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178774
<ubotu> New bug: #178775 in ubuntu "Can't set static IP  --network manager--" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178775
<ubotu> New bug: #158635 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158635
<ubotu> New bug: #178777 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice did not update properly with Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178777
<ubotu> New bug: #178782 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace() - on right click->Properties on a gif file ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178782
<ubotu> New bug: #178783 in firefox (main) "firefox hang up the sistem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178783
<ubotu> New bug: #178785 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "Use icon with bird for launchers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178785
<ubotu> New bug: #178786 in kdenetwork (main) "Konqueror with integrated kget can't download to remote FTP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178786
<ubotu> New bug: #178788 in kdeutils (main) "Direct unpacking of archives with ark doesn't work in remote FTP ressources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178788
<ubotu> New bug: #178789 in module-assistant (universe) "Module Assistant refuses to build anything on Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178789
<ubotu> New bug: #178790 in ubuntu "Is shown / content instead of the mounted one..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178790
<ubotu> New bug: #178273 in ubuntu "Finestra di errore all'avvio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178273
<ubotu> New bug: #178793 in xen-meta (universe) "Package downgrades libc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178793
<ubotu> New bug: #178795 in batmon.app (universe) "Please sync batmon.app 0.2-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178795
<ubotu> New bug: #178796 in cenon.app (universe) "Please sync cenon.app 3.82-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178796
<ubotu> New bug: #178797 in mpdcon.app (universe) "Please sync mpdcon.app 1.1.99-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178797
<ubotu> New bug: #178798 in privoxy (universe) "torrified privoxy crash with general protection on amd64 ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178798
<ubotu> New bug: #178799 in rhythmbox (main) "package rhythmbox 0.11.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178799
<ubotu> New bug: #178800 in padevchooser (universe) "padevchooser does not provide a transparent icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178800
<ubotu> New bug: #178802 in ubuntu "getting text when logging out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178802
<ubotu> New bug: #178805 in gtamsanalyzer.app (universe) "Please sync gtamsanalyzer.app 0.42-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178805
<ubotu> New bug: #178804 in plopfolio.app (universe) "Please sync plopfolio.app 0.1.0-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178804
<ubotu> New bug: #178806 in ubuntu "Won't boot on unexpected power down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178806
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-27
<ubotu> New bug: #178807 in linux (main) "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178807
<ubotu> New bug: #178808 in k3b (main) "(Gutsy) K3b won't burn - wodim error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178808
<ubotu> New bug: #178809 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "please add fatx fs module to l-u-m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178809
<ubotu> New bug: #178811 in gnucash (universe) "GnuCash build dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178811
<ubotu> New bug: #178814 in ntp (main) "ntpd can't write drift file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178814
<ubotu> New bug: #178815 in exmh (universe) "exmh sequences window stops working when empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178815
<ubotu> New bug: #178818 in ubuntu "[hardy] HP dv2500t brightness keys behave strangely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178818
<ubotu> New bug: #178819 in pidgin (main) "pidgin opens a bunch of tasks after renaming the myspaceim group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178819
<ubotu> New bug: #178822 in cupsys (main) "gutsy sparc64 server: cupsys does not detect HP Laserjet 6L parallel printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178822
<ubotu> New bug: #178826 in xorg (main) "xorg.conf gets overwritten every boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178826
<ubotu> New bug: #178827 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror doesn't show well Quick Contacts in Gmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178827
<ubotu> New bug: #178828 in syslinux (main) "Syslinux in 7.10 couldn't make flashdisk bootable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178828
<ubotu> New bug: #178829 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptdisks failure when called from udev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178829
<ubotu> New bug: #178830 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Kernel panic when mounting NFSv4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178830
<ubotu> New bug: #178831 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade changes hostname in /etc/hosts breaking sudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178831
<ubotu> New bug: #178832 in ubuntu "Window bar disappeard after enable "Extra" in Appearance Preference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178832
<ubotu> New bug: #178833 in firefox (main) "pg_query() [function.pg-query]: Query failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178833
<ubotu> New bug: #178834 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany-browser Auto Scroll extension smears objects in its path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178834
<Yurivilca> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Yurivilca> Check out Mike Huckabee's latest psychotic utterance!
<harrisony> spambot?
<tritium> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #178840 in sane-backends (main) "Canon Pixma MP800 RGB colours offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178840
<ubotu> New bug: #178841 in ubuntu "[Hardy] KDE4 not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178841
<ubotu> New bug: #178842 in ubuntu "[alpha2] Window appearance incorrect when "normal" is selected in Appearance Preference with SantaRosa Platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178842
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #178843 in linux (main) "kernel panic on boot in kubuntu 8.04 alpa 2 becouse of Apic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178843
<ubotu> New bug: #178844 in evolution (main) "Evolution email preview option resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178844
<ubotu> New bug: #178845 in avidemux (multiverse) "Avidemux 2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178845
<ubotu> New bug: #178847 in ubuntu "[alpha2] hotkey for hibernate doesn't work with T61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178847
<ubotu> New bug: #178486 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178486
<ubotu> New bug: #178848 in kdenetwork (main) "kwifi panel display obscured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178848
<ubotu> New bug: #178851 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Provide "Recent Applications" in Application menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178851
<ubotu> New bug: #178852 in mozilla-firefox "Duplicate bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178852
<ubotu> New bug: #178854 in ubuntu "iwl4965 driver acquires IP address but no connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178854
<ubotu> New bug: #178856 in firefox (main) "[Firefox] Firefox eats processor power like crazy, on some websites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178856
<ubotu> New bug: #178855 in kdenlive (universe) "a52 audio can't be imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178855
<ubotu> New bug: #178859 in evolution (main) "New emails number inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178859
<ubotu> New bug: #178860 in hotkey-setup (main) "hotkey-setup support for MSI PR200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178860
<ubotu> New bug: #178861 in evolution (main) "exchange only one account allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178861
<ubotu> New bug: #178864 in openoffice.org (main) "query designer field contents obscured during editing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178864
<ubotu> New bug: #178866 in openoffice.org (main) "query designer drop-down list display incoherent after resizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178866
<ubotu> New bug: #178867 in openoffice.org (main) "CASE expressions are not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178867
<ubotu> New bug: #178868 in ubuntu "kde direct access to sound hardware conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178868
<Essope> debian bug #19920
<ubotu> Debian bug 19920 in ftp.debian.org "[Priorities] Packages Optional, should be Extra" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/19920
<ubotu> New bug: #178869 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "[UNMETDEPS] gnome-voice-control has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178869
<ubotu> New bug: #178870 in daemontools-installer (multiverse) "Daemontools uninstall does not work " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178870
<ubotu> New bug: #178872 in acpi-support (main) "bluetooth led always on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178872
<ubotu> New bug: #178874 in ubuntu "[hardy] laptop completely freezes (possibly ndiswrapper)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178874
<ubotu> New bug: #178875 in ubuntu "brasero failed to verify disc burned from iso file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178875
<ubotu> New bug: #178876 in nautilus (main) "ubuntu 7.10 falla al grabar dvd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178876
<ubotu> New bug: #178877 in findutils (main) "post-installation doesn't use absolute path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178877
<ubotu> New bug: #178878 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178878
<ubotu> New bug: #178882 in kdebase (main) "kicker: random crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178882
<ubotu> New bug: #178883 in network-manager (main) "Difference in reported signal strength with network monitor applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178883
<ubotu> New bug: #178885 in glabels (universe) "Please update glabels to latest version (2.2.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178885
<ubotu> New bug: #178886 in brasero (main) "Please update brasero to latest version (0.7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178886
<ubotu> New bug: #178888 in nmap (main) "Please sync nmap 4.50-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178888
<ubotu> New bug: #178887 in audacious (universe) "Audacious crashes on loading an m3u file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178887
<ubotu> New bug: #178889 in devmapper (main) "gutsy: libdevmapper 1.02.20 and kernel driver incompatible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178889
<ubotu> New bug: #178890 in ubuntu "AppArmor:  Unable to Register AppArmor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178890
<ubotu> New bug: #178891 in hotkey-setup (main) "Acer TM6292 : Bluetooth switch works but is not known by atkbd.c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178891
<ubotu> New bug: #178894 in ubuntu "selecting gnome-common package mark essentials package for remove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178894
<ubotu> New bug: #178895 in audacity (universe) "Audacity does not mesh with PulseAudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178895
<ubotu> New bug: #178896 in ubuntu "Impossible restart after updating Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178896
<ubotu> New bug: #178897 in eog (main) "eog perpetually greys out option to show side pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178897
<ubotu> New bug: #178898 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes frequently when printing to file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178898
<ubotu> New bug: #178899 in evolution (main) "feature request: combine like contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178899
<ubotu> New bug: #178900 in module-assistant (universe) "linux-uvc module listed in module-assistant but not in archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178900
<ubotu> New bug: #178901 in ubuntu "update fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178901
<ubotu> New bug: #178902 in kobodeluxe (universe) "Merge kobodeluxe 0.5.0-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178902
<ubotu> New bug: #178903 in dput (main) "dput crashed with IOError in create_upload_file()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178903
<ubotu> New bug: #178904 in ubuntu "external drive not writeable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178904
<ubotu> New bug: #178905 in ubuntu "update manager could not initialise packet info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178905
<ubotu> New bug: #178906 in php-sqlite3 (universe) "php5-sqlite3 does not add PDO driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178906
<ubotu> New bug: #178907 in hdparm (main) "hdparm.conf settings being ignored or overwritten" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178907
<ubotu> New bug: #178908 in ubuntu "DVD boot menu large no scroll indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178908
<ubotu> New bug: #178909 in gnome-panel (main) "fish applet and libnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178909
<ubotu> New bug: #178910 in ubuntu "TV out not detected on Thinkpad R61 with intel gm965" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178910
<ranma> hi
<jsansonn> I would like to report a very annoying bug... lot of people experiencing this problem
<jsansonn> has been reported lot of times
<ubotu> New bug: #178912 in ubuntu "aMSN error when trying to send a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178912
<ubotu> New bug: #178915 in ubuntu "Mysterious lockup starting with network failure Intel 3945" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178915
<ubotu> New bug: #178916 in libgphoto2 (main) "hp photosmart r742" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178916
<ubotu> New bug: #178920 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with IOError in save_cache_list() (dup-of: 133744)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178920
<ubotu> New bug: #178922 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Update linux-uvc driver for iSight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178922
<ubotu> New bug: #178924 in tzdata (main) "Argentina changes its timezone on 30/Dec/2007" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178924
<ubotu> New bug: #178923 in ubuntu "Assaultcube Inclusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178923
<ubotu> New bug: #178928 in lbreakout2 (universe) "breakout2-2.6beta-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178928
<ubotu> New bug: #178929 in ekiga (main) "Linux auto-answer receiver does not always hangup when Windows caller hangs up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178929
<ubotu> New bug: #178935 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screen stays off when opening laptop lid with screensaver on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178935
<ubotu> New bug: #178936 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] My Media System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178936
<ubotu> New bug: #178937 in firefox (main) "javascript menu items appear without background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178937
<ubotu> New bug: #178938 in ubuntu "Touchpad and Keyboard on MacBook not working properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178938
<ubotu> New bug: #178941 in linux (main) "[hardy][kernel 2.6.24] missing wireless card driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178941
<ubotu> New bug: #178944 in common-lisp-controller (universe) "Trouble compiling a system where source files are in a subdirectory from .ASD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178944
<ubotu> New bug: #178945 in ubuntu "[hardy] gnome-mag trunk fails to compile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178945
<ubotu> New bug: #178946 in ubuntu "Adobe Flash  plugin crashing in Gutsy 64-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178946
<ubotu> New bug: #178948 in pyro (universe) "No init scripts for Pyro Event Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178948
<ubotu> New bug: #178949 in gnome-nettool (main) "RaLink 2500 Cardbus/mini-PCI not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178949
<ubotu> New bug: #178950 in ubuntu "use the whole screen with headings and bars ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178950
<ubotu> New bug: #178951 in ubuntu "polish translation missing on window tool tips" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178951
<ubotu> New bug: #178953 in compiz (main) "compiz  doesn't start if metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<ubotu> New bug: #178954 in ubuntu "error message displayed when installing or removing pakages from synaptic package manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178954
<ubotu> New bug: #178955 in base-installer (main) "can't install alternate without cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178955
<ubotu> New bug: #178956 in nautilus (main) "can't kill tumbprint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178956
<ubotu> New bug: #178957 in fluxconf (universe) "Fluxkeys destroys mouse-button bindings in Fluxbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178957
<ubotu> New bug: #178960 in cupsys (main) "Sharing is forcibly disabled for remote printers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178960
<ubotu> New bug: #178959 in gtkhtml3.14 (main) "evolution crashed with SIGTRAP (assertion failed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178959
<ubotu> New bug: #178961 in roxen-fonts-iso8859-1 (universe) "Roxen fonts failed to install because Roxen is not completely configured." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178961
<ubotu> New bug: #178962 in ubuntu "No audio output from Rosegarden in Ubuntu Studio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178962
<ubotu> New bug: #178963 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178963
<ubotu> New bug: #178966 in glpi (universe) "package glpi 0.68.3.2-1 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178966
<ubotu> New bug: #178969 in wacom-tools (main) "Please sync latest wacom-tools from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178969
<ubotu> New bug: #178970 in dolphin (main) "Can't adjust file associations from within dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178970
<ubotu> New bug: #178971 in gnome-panel (main) "running synaptics package manager, lost desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178971
<ubotu> New bug: #178972 in omfs (universe) "make: *** /lib/modules//build: No such file or directory." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178972
<ubotu> New bug: #178975 in drapes (universe) "adding drapes to panel fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178975
<ubotu> New bug: #178974 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178974
<ubotu> New bug: #178973 in atlas-cpp (universe) "Merge atlas-cpp 0.6.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178973
<ubotu> New bug: #178977 in desktop-base (main) "usability "Eject" versus "Unmount volume"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178977
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-28
<ubotu> New bug: #178979 in evolution (main) "spell-check not functioning in evolution,but shows itself that it is instaled in adept." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178979
<ubotu> New bug: #178980 in fuse (main) "fails to perform mount if /etc/mtab is symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178980
<ubotu> New bug: #178982 in ubuntu "Hardy alpha 2 - kdm enabled does not show splash screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178982
<ubotu> New bug: #178983 in xubuntu-meta (main) "no panel/status bar under live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178983
<ubotu> New bug: #178984 in ubiquity (main) "install procedure crashed on grub-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178984
<ubotu> New bug: #178988 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "Inclusion in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178988
<ubotu> New bug: #178990 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot swtich panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178990
<wolfger> hello, bug killers
<wolfger> anybody around?
<persia> wolfger: 76 people, but most are likely paying attention to other things.
<wolfger> Can you give any advice on removing "invalid" from a bug, persia?
<persia> wolfger: Which bug?
<wolfger> Bug #112183
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112183 in totem "totem-mozilla cannot play embeded video, although mozilla-mplayer does" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112183
<wolfger> The person who marked it invalid said it already exists, but he didn't give any info on the existing bug
<wolfger> and he doesn't seem to be on the distribution list for questions the people experiencing the bug are asking
<persia> wolfger: That looks like a mistake.  Better to mark it "Duplicate" and point to the duplicated bug in such cases.  I agree "Invalid" is a strange state for the bug.  Moving back to New...
<wolfger> thanks
<persia> wolfger: No problem.  Thanks for bringing that up.  We triage ~1500 bugs a week, and sometimes we make mistakes.
<ubotu> New bug: #178994 in rhythmbox (main) "[Hardy Alpha 2] RB "Move to Trash" only removes from list if file on mounted (ext3) partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178994
<ubotu> New bug: #178998 in ubuntu "Inclusion request: hardware-connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178998
<ubotu> New bug: #178999 in picard (universe) "[needs-packaging] Upgrade picard to version 0.9.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178999
<ubotu> New bug: #179000 in ubuntu "Inclusion request: apt-mark-sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179000
<ubotu> New bug: #179008 in amsn (universe) "New version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179008
<ubotu> New bug: #179009 in pbuilder (main) "prevu bug affecting pbuilder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179009
<ubotu> New bug: #179011 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed at clicking email subject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179011
<ubotu> New bug: #179012 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179012
<ubotu> New bug: #179013 in nautilus (main) "openoffice does no open anything and does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179013
<ubotu> New bug: #179017 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Dim display when idle preference should have an option to dim all displays when there is more than one display attached." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179017
<ubotu> New bug: #179018 in totem (main) "Totem crashes during operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179018
<ubotu> New bug: #179019 in totem (main) "Totem crashes during operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179019
<ubotu> New bug: #179020 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 "[nVidia proprietary driver]  Display resolution randomly starts at low resolution instead of the chosen resolution when using nVidia proprietary driver but not a problem with open-source driver." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179020
<ubotu> New bug: #179021 in kvm (universe) "KVM: rtc lost some interrupts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179021
<ubotu> New bug: #179022 in gnome-panel (main) "my workplaces doesnt allow me to switch places?? i can only remain in the first deskspace ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179022
<ubotu> New bug: #179023 in beagle (main) "beagle dosn't index 7zip file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179023
<ubotu> New bug: #179024 in ubuntu "Songbird shuts itself down when attempting to update from within the program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179024
<ubotu> New bug: #179025 in ubuntu "HIGHMEM64G is not enabled in Ubuntu Desktop 32-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179025
<ubotu> New bug: #179029 in evolution (main) "Override namespace not working correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179029
<ubotu> New bug: #179030 in apport (main) "upgrader app crashed (dup-of: 129616)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179030
<ubotu> New bug: #179031 in ia32-libs (universe) "lib32/libSDL depends on old libraries and needs to be rebuilt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179031
<ubotu> New bug: #179036 in ubuntu "CAN'T CONTROL BRIGTHNESS VAIO VGN NRF150FE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179036
<ubotu> New bug: #179037 in ubuntu "HWCursor "off" disables screen resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179037
<ubotu> New bug: #179038 in ubuntu "no 'apply' in login manager module kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179038
<ubotu> New bug: #179041 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs mountpoints disappear at transfering/enumerating large amounts of files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179041
<ubotu> New bug: #179043 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome Panel locks up when inputting anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179043
<ubotu> New bug: #179044 in quanta "quanta upload locks " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179044
<ubotu> New bug: #179046 in texlive-base (main) "texhash should include user's home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179046
<ubotu> New bug: #179047 in ubuntu "user friendy monitor/tv-out hotplugging support: a display manager applet?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179047
<ubotu> New bug: #179049 in ubuntu "Volume tray applet incorrectly thinks muted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179049
<ubotu> New bug: #179051 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin] Can't create desktop users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179051
<ubotu> New bug: #179052 in ubuntu "Distribution upgrade feisty->gutsy leaves system half configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179052
<ubotu> New bug: #179053 in subtitleeditor (universe) "Subtitle editor crash when opening an ssa file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179053
<ubotu> New bug: #179056 in vdr-plugin-remote (universe) "vdr-plugin-remote recognises the wrong input device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179056
<ubotu> New bug: #179057 in dacco (universe) "Please sync dacco 0.9+20071227-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179057
<ubotu> New bug: #179058 in dacco (universe) "Please sync dacco 0.9+20071227-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179058
<ubotu> New bug: #179060 in kdebase (main) "KDE env broken in startkde because of dash?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179060
<ubotu> New bug: #179062 in firefox (main) "history of strings to found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179062
<ubotu> New bug: #179063 in ubuntu "Can't mount hard drive in Live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179063
<ubotu> New bug: #179064 in firefox (main) "find whole words only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179064
<ubotu> New bug: #179065 in ubuntu "epiphany cannot load shared library libplds4.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179065
<ubotu> New bug: #179066 in ubuntu "Missing feature in Hardy Heron Alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179066
<wolfger> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #179068 in ubuntu "Installation hangs on nameserver typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179068
 * RainCT lol's too :P
<ubotu> New bug: #178927 in edubuntu-docs "Documentation Changing the IP of your LTSP server incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178927
<ubotu> New bug: #178939 in edubuntu-docs "Documentation X-Windows parameters incomplete for X_MODE_0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178939
<ubotu> New bug: #179071 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 don't have a Ubuntu-Splash when launching gnome Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179071
<ubotu> New bug: #179073 in knetworkmanager (main) "Realtek wireless card 8185 crash on wep setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179073
<ubotu> New bug: #179074 in vobcopy (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync vobcopy 1.0.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179074
<ubotu> New bug: #179076 in poedit (universe) "Please sync Poedit 1.3.9-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179076
<ubotu> New bug: #179077 in konq-kim (universe) "konq-kim dialog has title 'KDialog', no icon, help doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179077
<ubotu> New bug: #179080 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_threads_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179080
<ubotu> New bug: #179081 in ubuntu "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179081
<ubotu> New bug: #179082 in azureus (universe) "azureus fails to start under hardy alpha 2." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179082
<ubotu> New bug: #179083 in firefox (main) "java not working in firefox on hardy alpha 2." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179083
<ubotu> New bug: #179084 in gucharmap (main) "package gucharmap 1:2.21.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179084
<ubotu> New bug: #179087 in tinyerp-client (universe) "tinyerp-client doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179087
<ubotu> New bug: #179088 in evolution (main) "Notification not working for search folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179088
<ubotu> New bug: #179089 in vpb-driver (universe) "Please sync vpb-driver 4.2.23-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179089
<ubotu> New bug: #179093 in ubuntu "Desktop Loading window wont appear before Gnome Desktop comes up and after login screen is gone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179093
<ubotu> New bug: #179095 in ubuntu "No sound with Audigy card in Hardy Heron - works OK in Gutsy. Card recognised by "sound Preferences" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179095
<ubotu> New bug: #179096 in asterisk (universe) "Please sync asterisk 1:1.4.16.2~dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179096
<ubotu> New bug: #179098 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179098
<ubotu> New bug: #179100 in acpi-support (main) "Resume failed after suspend to ram on Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile U9200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179100
<ubotu> New bug: #179101 in ubuntu "hibernation fails on vaio sz650n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179101
<ubotu> New bug: #179102 in wmclock (universe) "Please sync wmclock 1.0.12.2-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179102
<ubotu> New bug: #179104 in gnucash (universe) "[hardy] Please sync 2.2.2 from debian" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179104
<ubotu> New bug: #179105 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179105
<ubotu> New bug: #179107 in cellwriter (universe) "Docking does not affect fullscreened apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179107
<ubotu> New bug: #179108 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu System Settings missing the peripherals section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179108
<ubotu> New bug: #179110 in rhythmbox (main) "command option to start RB playing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179110
<ubotu> New bug: #179111 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Package scripts download the wrong version of binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179111
<ubotu> New bug: #179109 in hyphen (universe) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentando sobrescrever `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', que tamb?m est? no pacote openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179109
<ubotu> New bug: #178846 in cupsys (main) "pstops crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178846
<ubotu> New bug: #179114 in ubuntu "kernel source not creating include/config/auto.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179114
<ubotu> New bug: #179116 in ipy (universe) "Please sync ipy 1:0.55+1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179116
<ubotu> New bug: #179118 in slime (universe) "slime does not work with emacs22 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179118
<ubotu> New bug: #179119 in glib2.0 (main) "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<ubotu> New bug: #179120 in ichthux-meta (universe) "Invalid dependency kaffeine-xine " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179120
<ubotu> New bug: #179124 in digikam (main) "digikam crashes on full disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179124
<ubotu> New bug: #179123 in ubuntu "Vertris Inlcusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179123
<RainCT> «Won't Fix» is «will not be fixed by an ubuntu dev», right?
<somerville32> RainCT, it depends where it is applied
<RainCT> bug 179064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179064 in firefox "find whole words only" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179064
<ubotu> New bug: #179128 in firefox (main) "firefox chashes every 20 minutes(not responding)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179128
<awen_> RainCT: in this case yes
<ubotu> New bug: #147752 in poedit (universe) "Poedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147752
<ubotu> New bug: #179130 in livecd-rootfs (main) "Typo in argument parsing and unknown sanitize command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179130
<ubotu> New bug: #179131 in coreutils (main) "sort -nu removes inequivalent lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179131
<ubotu> New bug: #179135 in wlassistant (universe) "wlassistant fails to connect when essid has been changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179135
<ubotu> New bug: #179137 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in mail_enable_stop() (dup-of: 150215)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179137
<ubotu> New bug: #179138 in ubuntu "Special Key support incomplete with HP Compaq 6710b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179138
<ubotu> New bug: #179139 in linux-meta (main) "ipw2100 and like cards are not "free"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179139
<ubotu> New bug: #179140 in deskbar-applet (main) "[7.10] deskbar applet complains about missing locale in schema" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179140
<ubotu> New bug: #179141 in mondo (universe) "Mondorestore fails restoring files from an usb HD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179141
<ubotu> New bug: #179142 in kerberos-configs (universe) "/etc/krb5.conf is malformed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179142
<ubotu> New bug: #179143 in ubuntu "freeze when coping huge files (x64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179143
<ubotu> New bug: #179132 in evolution-data-server (main) "[MASTER] evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179132
<ubotu> New bug: #179144 in ubuntu "ZyDAS WiFi card not working on ubuntu 7.10 although module is loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179144
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-29
<ubotu> New bug: #178235 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref() (dup-of: 179132)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178235
<ubotu> New bug: #178763 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 179132)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178763
<ubotu> New bug: #179148 in ubuntu "glipper will not install on Hardy Herron Alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179148
<ubotu> New bug: #179149 in ubuntu "Hibernate doesn't work on laptop with Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179149
<ubotu> New bug: #179150 in ubuntu "error when opening the K3b program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179150
<ubotu> New bug: #148355 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148355
<ubotu> New bug: #148979 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148979
<ubotu> New bug: #148987 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148987
<ubotu> New bug: #148668 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148668
<ubotu> New bug: #149027 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149027
<ubotu> New bug: #148733 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in JS_DHashTableOperate()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148733
<ubotu> New bug: #149041 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149041
<ubotu> New bug: #149312 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149312
<ubotu> New bug: #149386 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149386
<ubotu> New bug: #149411 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149411
<ubotu> New bug: #149439 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149439
<ubotu> New bug: #149440 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV without any resons ..." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149440
<ubotu> New bug: #149621 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149621
<ubotu> New bug: #149670 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149670
<ubotu> New bug: #149774 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV when starting, after the dialog "restore session or start new" has been answered with "new session"" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149774
<ubotu> New bug: #149812 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149812
<ubotu> New bug: #149991 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149991
<ubotu> New bug: #150512 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150512
<ubotu> New bug: #157557 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157557
<ubotu> New bug: #159715 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159715
<ubotu> New bug: #160507 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160507
<ubotu> New bug: #164061 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164061
<ubotu> New bug: #174327 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174327
<ubotu> New bug: #174630 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174630
<ubotu> New bug: #174842 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174842
<ubotu> New bug: #179154 in gtk+2.0 "gdk-pixbuf fails to load jpeg with "Application transferred too few scanlines"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179154
<ubotu> New bug: #149029 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on print previewing certain pages" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149029
<ubotu> New bug: #149090 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes under Kubuntu 7.10, was running fine under Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149090
<ubotu> New bug: #150343 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150343
<ubotu> New bug: #174121 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174121
<ubotu> New bug: #174303 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in FPX_SoundOutput_Latency()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174303
<ubotu> New bug: #158251 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed when open some Chinese web page" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158251
<ubotu> New bug: #177174 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in JS_GC()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177174
<ubotu> New bug: #177362 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV while loading GMail" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177362
<ubotu> New bug: #176693 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176693
<ubotu> New bug: #177102 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177102
<ubotu> New bug: #177120 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177120
<ubotu> New bug: #175407 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175407
<ubotu> New bug: #176073 in flashplugin-nonfree (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176073
<ubotu> New bug: #176663 in firefox (main) "font renderig change results in "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176663
<ubotu> New bug: #175158 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_style_attach() (dup-of: 91334)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175158
<ubotu> New bug: #179156 in dolphin (main) "random crashes in dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179156
<ubotu> New bug: #179157 in ubuntu "ugly (thin/gray) and/or broken (latin-2) fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179157
<ubotu> New bug: #179158 in gnumeric (main) "PMT in formula giving #NAME?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179158
<ubotu> New bug: #179159 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice - oowriter - save pdf with odt (automatically) would be very helpfull (or odt+doc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179159
<ubotu> New bug: #149513 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149513
<ubotu> New bug: #179160 in opendchub (universe) "Incorrect Version " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179160
<ubotu> New bug: #156708 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (when receiving mails)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156708
<ubotu> New bug: #147088 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV after receiving mail" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147088
<ubotu> New bug: #147167 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV during receptions of letters" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147167
<ubotu> New bug: #156101 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (when receiving mails; ubuntu 7.10)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156101
<ubotu> New bug: #150578 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird hanging frequently (several times an hour during regular use)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150578
<fantum13> Hello, I believe I have found a bug in the current xorg in Gutsy, would anyone be able to help me in finding a way to reproduce the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #179162 in xorg (main) "Keyboard driver failure in Xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179162
<fantum13> That's my bug report, it has my lshw and uname -a output, if anything else is needed, ask and it will be given.
<ubotu> New bug: #179163 in cupsys (main) "printer stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179163
<ubotu> New bug: #179164 in gdm (main) "Xorg failsafe mode throws out Xorg.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179164
<ubotu> New bug: #179166 in ubuntu "Please merge amrnb 7.0.0.0-0.0 from debian-multimedia.org unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179166
<ubotu> New bug: #179167 in ubuntu "'E:Type 'wget' is not known on line 38 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179167
<ubotu> New bug: #179169 in clamav (universe) "clamav-milter init script doesn't check for existing process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179169
<ubotu> New bug: #179170 in ubuntu "Chinese file name is not shown on mounted External Hard Disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179170
<ubotu> New bug: #179171 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179171
<ubotu> New bug: #179172 in tuxmath (main) "tuxmath crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179172
<ubotu> New bug: #179175 in ubuntu "file copy in nautilus loses data without warning user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179175
<ubotu> New bug: #179177 in gnome-panel (main) "Hal not initialising. I am using 7.04 and Wubi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179177
<ubotu> New bug: #179179 in ubuntu "Hardy doesn't boot with encrypted filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179179
<ubotu> New bug: #179185 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179185
<ubotu> New bug: #179189 in ubuntu "xscreensaver queens crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179189
<ubotu> New bug: #179190 in anon-proxy (universe) "Totally outdated binary; Unable to connect; Should be updated or removed ASAP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179190
<ubotu> New bug: #179191 in mongrel (universe) "[Sync request] Sync mongrel (1.1.3-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179191
<ubotu> New bug: #179192 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel does not recognize my hard drive after upgrade to  linux-image-2.6.22-14-386_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179192
<ubotu> New bug: #179193 in exim4 (main) "eximon4 :  Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179193
<ubotu> New bug: #179194 in banshee (universe) "Banshee Music Player: When the slider is clicked ahead of the current time, the song does not advance." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179194
<ubotu> New bug: #179195 in libdb3-ruby (universe) "[Remove][UNMETDEPS] Remove libdb3-ruby from hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179195
<ubotu> New bug: #179196 in virt-manager (universe) "cannot install virt-manager (virtinst not installable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179196
<ubotu> New bug: #179188 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179188
<ubotu> New bug: #179197 in exaile (universe) "Exaile song rating system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179197
<ubotu> New bug: #179198 in testdisk (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync testdisk 6.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179198
<ubotu> New bug: #179200 in debian-installer (main) "ost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179200
<ubotu> New bug: #179202 in ubuntu "xscreensaver hangs x on intel 915" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179202
<ubotu> New bug: #179203 in evolution (main) "evolution clear trash bug?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179203
<ubotu> New bug: #179207 in skippy (universe) "skippy: "WM not NETWM or GNOME WM Spec compliant"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179207
<ubotu> New bug: #179208 in ubuntu "[patch] Python-feedparser does not parse http://www.democracynow.org/podcast.xml correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179208
<ubotu> New bug: #179210 in puredata (universe) "puredata bug with focus windows when I close a window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179210
<ubotu> New bug: #179211 in casper (main) "hardy daily live ppc fails into initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179211
<ubotu> New bug: #179213 in ubuntu "WiFi light/kill switch non-operational - Signal drops and won't reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179213
<ubotu> New bug: #179214 in kdepim (main) "Akregator sometimes put's items in wrong feed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179214
<ubotu> New bug: #179215 in mono (main) "mono-jay includes no parser skeleton(s)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179215
<ubotu> New bug: #179216 in ubuntu "GG - virtualbox disable SND and half of system - administrator menu disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179216
<ubotu> New bug: #179220 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Database, Sun Report Builder, not possible to format page margins (64bit system)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179220
<tak2> hey there :)
<fantum13> Hello, would anyone be able to help me reproduce a bug I believe I have found in Xorg? I need to send a specific scancode to X, does anyone have any ideas as to how I could do that?
<ubotu> New bug: #179223 in sound-juicer (main) "File name should have extra options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179223
<ubotu> New bug: #179224 in zaptel (universe) "Please sync zaptel 1:1.4.7.1~dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179224
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #179227 in glabels (universe) "When merging evolution contacts are not sorted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179227
<ubotu> New bug: #179228 in ubuntu ""detect keyboard layout" not translated to French in text installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179228
<ubotu> New bug: #179229 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree couldn't be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179229
<ubotu> New bug: #179230 in openoffice.org (main) "problems with set and show variable. after change, the variables is showed displayed incorrectly (blank field)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179230
<ubotu> New bug: #179217 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_realloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179217
<ubotu> New bug: #178481 in kazehakase (universe) "[Hardy]kazehakase crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist() (dup-of: 173375)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178481
<ubotu> New bug: #179234 in ubufox (main) "package ubufox 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179234
<ubotu> New bug: #179237 in ubuntu "Java Applet does not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179237
<ubotu> New bug: #179238 in ubuntu "xfs corruption - Clean install of 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon and applying latest updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179238
<ubotu> New bug: #179239 in vpnc (universe) "VPNC / Network-Manager couldn't connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179239
<ubotu> New bug: #179240 in gnome-power-manager (main) "no warning dialog when battery was running low" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179240
<ubotu> New bug: #179241 in ubuntu "Power management broken on Dell Latitude D531" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179241
<ubotu> New bug: #179242 in ubuntu "$sudo apt-get install -f returns "sudo: unable to resolve host (...)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179242
<ubotu> New bug: #179244 in file-roller (main) "[Gutsy] unpacking to a gnome-vfs-mount stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179244
<ubotu> New bug: #179245 in libapache-mod-perl-doc (universe) "[needs-removal] libapache-mod-perl-doc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179245
<ubotu> New bug: #179246 in update-manager (main) "Crashes dpkg-reconfigure -a" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179246
<ubotu> New bug: #179247 in gcc-4.2 (main) "[Hardy] Update: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179247
<ubotu> New bug: #179248 in homebank (universe) "Please sync homebank 3.6-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179248
<ubotu> New bug: #179249 in ubuntu "inverse messages on device unmount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179249
<ubotu> New bug: #179250 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Mass Storage USB device error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179250
<ubotu> New bug: #179251 in daemontools-installer (multiverse) "djbdns daemontools missing /etc/inittab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179251
<ubotu> New bug: #179252 in totem (main) "restricted plugins message shows a button, the link for which is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179252
<ubotu> New bug: #179255 in ubuntu "Western Digital drive unmount won't spin down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179255
<ubotu> New bug: #179256 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder needs a feed config converter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179256
<ubotu> New bug: #179257 in langpack-locales (main) "utf-8 ncurses support still broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179257
<ubotu> New bug: #179258 in easytag (universe) "v2.4 UTF-16 tags are coming out big-endian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179258
<ubotu> New bug: #179260 in kpowersave (universe) "thinkpad battery found twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179260
<ubotu> New bug: #179261 in qt4-x11 (main) "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179261
<ubotu> New bug: #178669 in sgmltools-lite (main) "sgmltools crashed with OSError in rmdir()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178669
<ubotu> New bug: #179263 in ubuntu "needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179263
<pochu> what needs packaging? :)
<Kmos> pochu: i changed that one =)
<ubotu> New bug: #179266 in vlc (universe) "vlc segfaults on quicktime mov file [x86/hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179266
<ubotu> New bug: #179267 in multipath-tools (main) "kpartx crash when executed on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179267
<ubotu> New bug: #179269 in ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179269
<ubotu> New bug: #179271 in labplot (universe) "Please sync labplot 1.5.1.6-2.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179271
<ubotu> New bug: #179274 in firefox (main) "Firefox Freezes Trying to Print Spotted Dog's Webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179274
<ubotu> New bug: #179275 in ampache (universe) "Please sync ampache-3.3.3.5-dfsg1-1 from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179275
<ubotu> New bug: #179276 in ubuntu "External Speakers Dont work!! Toshiba A135-s2246" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179276
<ubotu> New bug: #179277 in ampache-themes (universe) "Pleas sync ampache-themes-3.3.3.5a-1 from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179277
<limac> when is the NEXT bugday?
<ubotu> New bug: #179278 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mobile-media-converter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179278
<ubotu> New bug: #179279 in sauce (universe) "Old Standards-Version" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179279
<ubotu> New bug: #179280 in mod-mono (universe) "libapache2-mod-mono fails to preconfigure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179280
<ubotu> New bug: #179281 in fontforge (main) "fontforge crashed with SIGSEGV in SCNumberPoints()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179281
<ubotu> New bug: #179282 in rhythmbox (main) "Importing 3000+ songs from windows network folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179282
<ubotu> New bug: #179284 in xsp (universe) "Incorrect automatic configuration of mono-server2-hosts.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179284
<ubotu> New bug: #179285 in gnupg (main) "key import message typo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179285
<ubotu> New bug: #179287 in xsp (universe) "Incorrect automatic configuration of mono-server-hosts.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179287
<ubotu> New bug: #179288 in evolution (main) "evolution is reporting a mail that cannot be sended, but i do not see the mail itself in the outbox and can not borrow it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179288
<ubotu> New bug: #179289 in shaketracker (universe) "launching shaketracker freezes the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179289
<ubotu> New bug: #179290 in xsp (universe) "mono-apache-server2 should use AutoHosting by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179290
<ubotu> New bug: #179291 in ubuntu "please sync package libasm2-java from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179291
<ubotu> New bug: #179294 in grub (main) "update-grub doesn't work after linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179294
<ubotu> New bug: #179296 in gnome-chemistry-utils (universe) "Please merge gnome-chemistry-utils 0.8.4-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179296
<ubotu> New bug: #179298 in ubuntu "pysolfc missing from repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179298
<ubotu> New bug: #179299 in gstreamer-dbus-media-service (universe) "[needs-packaging] version 0.1.10 needed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179299
<ubotu> New bug: #179300 in moblin-media (universe) "Old Standards-Version" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179300
<ubotu> New bug: #179301 in openoffice.org (main) "New upstream release 2.3.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179301
<ubotu> New bug: #179302 in smc (universe) "Please sync smc 1.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179302
<ubotu> New bug: #179304 in mod-mono (universe) "mod_mono.so looks for missing /usr/bin/mod-mono-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179304
<ubotu> New bug: #179306 in ubuntu "please sync package libmockobjects-java from debian unstable (devel)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179306
<Kmos> !info libmockobjects-java hardy
<ubotu> Package libmockobjects-java does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #179307 in partman "partman hangs when invoked by Ubiquity at step "Detecting file systems..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179307
<ubotu> New bug: #179308 in cheese (universe) "cheese won't record video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179308
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-30
<ubotu> New bug: #179312 in easycrypt (universe) "EasyCrypt uses the command Truecrypt -p" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179312
<ubotu> New bug: #179313 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin can't remove ICQ user from my contact list." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179313
<khermans> i think one of the ubuntu vmware images is b0rked
<khermans> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.zip
<khermans> is this known/
<hggdh> khermans: did you search on LP?
<khermans> hggdh, lemme check
<khermans> hggdh, it is not there -- but this is not a package bug
<khermans> hggdh, this is a release bug
<hggdh> yes, just noticed its not a package, sorry
<khermans> hggdh, so how to fix it/
<hggdh> what is wrong there?
<khermans> hggdh, the vmx is configured as 64-bitm but it is 32-bit
<hggdh> ugh
<khermans> yeah, so it causes errors on boot up
<khermans> i can fix it, but who is in charge of handling and uploading the fixed version/
<hggdh> that's a good question... I do not know... perhaps the kernel folks
<khermans> hrmm
<khermans> no one responded in ubuntu-dev either
<ubotu> New bug: #179317 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179317
<Kmos> khermans: try to subscribe ubuntu-release team
<khermans> Kmos, will try
<ubotu> New bug: #179318 in smplayer (multiverse) "package smplayer-translations 0.5.62-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/smplayer/translations/smplayer_bg.qm', which is also in package smplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179318
<ubotu> New bug: #179320 in libprojectm (universe) "Please sync with libprojectm 1.01-3 in Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179320
<ubotu> New bug: #179321 in ubuntu "Beryl Crashed. Don't install beryl's manager (dup-of: 129146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179321
<ubotu> New bug: #179323 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m starts ignoring the sleep key after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179323
<ubotu> New bug: #179322 in software-properties (main) "apt-cdrom doesn't add CD/DVD to repo list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179322
<ubotu> New bug: #179324 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.2-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179324
<ubotu> New bug: #179327 in ubuntu "Drag and drop firefox tab on to firefox titlebar causes gray box to appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179327
<ubotu> New bug: #179329 in kvpnc (universe) "Manage Profiles - Racoon/FreeSwan settings not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179329
<ubotu> New bug: #179330 in gnome-terminal (main) "Resizing gnome-terminal window near impossible with metabox and compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179330
<wolfger> I have a question about closing out a bug
<wolfger> If anybody's around
<persia> wolfger: Just ask
<wolfger> Bug #23422 was filed on Breezy, original reporter is now on Gutsy and has no problem. Is this "Fix Released"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23422 in xkeyboard-config "ca_enhanced layout does not work correctly" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23422
<persia> wolfger: Yes.  It would be nice if we could figure out which update of xkeyboard-config fixed it.  I suggest you check the changelog, and report the version if you can find it.  If you can't find the version, you can just say Fix Released with at least version x.xx (use the Gutsy version).
<wolfger> ok
<wolfger> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #179334 in ubuntu "[hardy] pointer disappears after display in sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179334
<ubotu> New bug: #179335 in oprofile (universe) "opreport doesn't run: should link libbfd statically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179335
<ubotu> New bug: #179336 in ubuntu "Hardy alpha 2 CD won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179336
<ubotu> New bug: #179338 in synaptic (main) "SYNAPTIC "told me" to report a fault (it reported "could not calculate upgrade".  If you want the files in var/dist-log/upgrade/  I can email them if you have not already received them automatically, regards, Louis Gidney." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179338
<ubotu> New bug: #179351 in gnome-terminal (main) "Trying to restore MBR after repair of windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179351
<ubotu> New bug: #179353 in tracker (main) "[Hardy] Tracker and Deskbar icons very similar - warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179353
<ubotu> New bug: #179352 in torus-trooper (universe) "Needs Icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179352
<ubotu> New bug: #179354 in update-manager (main) "It says it checks for updates but it doesn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179354
<ubotu> New bug: #179358 in ubuntu "software updaters don't warn if no repositories are enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179358
<ubotu> New bug: #179359 in gobby (main) "Open dialog lacks mounted directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179359
<ubotu> New bug: #179360 in kdepim (main) "akregator crashed with sigsev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179360
<ubotu> New bug: #179362 in update-manager (main) "version-update crashes cause of portaudio0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179362
<ubotu> New bug: #179363 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Neither sun-java6-sdk nor sun-java6-jre provide links to java javac, etc in /usr/bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179363
<ubotu> New bug: #179364 in firefox (main) "google" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179364
<ubotu> New bug: #179370 in hplip (main) "hp-logo.xpm missing from package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179370
<ubotu> New bug: #179371 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice can't be launched in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179371
<ubotu> New bug: #179374 in camorama (universe) "Gutsy doesn't shut down with Camorama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179374
<ubotu> New bug: #179377 in ubuntu "System locks with Gnome login after the system update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179377
<ubotu> New bug: #179379 in gedit (main) "gedit taglists should be user specific" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179379
<ubotu> New bug: #179382 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpvcD8BA/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179382
<ubotu> New bug: #179383 in cuetools (universe) "cueconvert creates invalid cue from toc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179383
<ubotu> New bug: #179384 in gphpedit (universe) "Please sync gphpedit 0.9.91-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179384
<ubotu> New bug: #179380 in tracker (main) "Tracker retrieves no result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179380
<Varan> Is there a bug for standby/hibernate not working in hardy alpha 2? I upgraded my ubuntu to hardy alpha 2 when it didn't work in 7.10. But it still doesn't seem to work. Couldn't find any bugs on lauchpad for hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #179386 in oooqs2-kde (universe) "OpenOffice Apps Start in Wrong User Context" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179386
<ubotu> New bug: #179387 in ubuntu "update manager failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179387
<ubotu> New bug: #179388 in oooqs2-kde (universe) "OpenOffice Quickstart Thrashes with Multiple User Contexts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179388
<ubotu> New bug: #179389 in ubuntu "Kubuntu's log-in is not user friendly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179389
<ubotu> New bug: #179391 in evolution (main) "outgoing mail rejected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179391
<ubotu> New bug: #179392 in ubuntu "Please sync libxstream-java 1.2.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179392
<ubotu> New bug: #179394 in ubuntu "firefox prints only visible portion of image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179394
<ubotu> New bug: #179395 in tomboy (main) "tomboy can't be installed after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179395
<ubotu> New bug: #179397 in kdebase (main) "kate/kwrite *always* crash on a fresh installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179397
<ubotu> New bug: #179400 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[Hardy]you cannot change the settings in Services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179400
<ubotu> New bug: #179403 in firefox (main) "there is no "preference" option in the "tools" menu of firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179403
<ubotu> New bug: #179404 in gdecrypt (universe) "new upstream version available" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179404
<ubotu> New bug: #179405 in hostname (main) "Changing hostname breaks X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179405
<ubotu> New bug: #179407 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu-desktop should recommend ubufox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179407
<ubotu> New bug: #179408 in gedit (main) "Syntax highlighting has problems with HTML <script>-Tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179408
<ubotu> New bug: #179409 in python-defaults (main) "python should handle escape sequences in interactive mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179409
<ubotu> New bug: #179411 in casper (main) "broken option parsing in casper-snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179411
<ubotu> New bug: #179412 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpD8gISw/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpD8gISw/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179412
<ubotu> New bug: #179413 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Group Properties Window Doesn't Show Group Members" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179413
<ubotu> New bug: #179415 in gnome-games (main) "package gnome-games 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179415
<ubotu> New bug: #179416 in ubuntu "can't type anything in dictionary toolbar, only paste" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179416
<ubotu> New bug: #179417 in pan (main) "Viewing large images broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179417
<ubotu> New bug: #179418 in kdepim (main) "akregator.desktop has wrong character encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179418
<ubotu> New bug: #179420 in apt-file (universe) "tries to fetch URLs which yield 404 Not Found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179420
<ubotu> New bug: #179422 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System hangs during boot up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179422
<ubotu> New bug: #179319 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server crash (dup-of: 179132)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179319
<ubotu> New bug: #179423 in ubuntu "linux backdoor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179423
<crimsun> um.
<ubotu> New bug: #179424 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when I try to access the printer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179424
<ubotu> New bug: #179427 in ubuntu "hardy daily-live 20071230 wont boot on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179427
<ubotu> New bug: #179429 in compiz (main) "compiz makes menus invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179429
<ubotu> New bug: #179432 in xsp (universe) "Installation of package mono-apache-server hangs in endless loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179432
<ubotu> New bug: #179436 in ubuntu "Can't select multiple files or folders on desktop with left click " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179436
<ubotu> New bug: #179438 in ubuntu "Green dotted grid at video playback, many players, w/ compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179438
<ubotu> New bug: #179439 in gnome-media (main) "Wrong default audio device on Lenovo R61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179439
<ubotu> New bug: #179440 in libnss-ldap (main) "Feature request - Enable Kerberos keytab handling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179440
<ubotu> New bug: #179435 in smartmontools (main) "smartmontools fails to recognize ATA standard of newish disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179435
<ubotu> New bug: #179447 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "[hardy] Installation of tomcat5.5 fails if sun-java-jdk is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179447
<ubotu> New bug: #179450 in kdebase (main) "gtk-qt-engine doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179450
<ubotu> New bug: #179451 in acpi-support (main) "isAnyWirelessPoweredOn assumes deprecated device/power/state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179451
<ubotu> New bug: #179455 in linux-meta (main) "kernel oops while removing ath_pci on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179455
<ubotu> New bug: #179456 in mixmaster (universe) "mixmaster-update can't fetch files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179456
<ubotu> New bug: #179457 in ubuntu "Dutch "standard" keyboard does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179457
<ubotu> New bug: #179458 in mono (main) "Bug in Mono's implementation of System.Data.Common.DbTransaction.Dispose() " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179458
<ubotu> New bug: #179460 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2-generic None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179460
<ubotu> New bug: #179461 in ubuntu "totem does not playback properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179461
<ubotu> New bug: #179464 in debian-installer (main) "hardy install fails powerpc, no kernel modules found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179464
<ubotu> New bug: #179467 in compiz (main) "Unable to logout from compiz-gnome session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179467
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-22
 * Ryan52 wonders if that should be low..
 * duanedesign agrees
 * Ryan52 sets it to wishlist
 * duanedesign is appreciative 
<Ryan52> :)
<pckchem> Umm... What should I do about bug 310431 and his illegally downloaded movie that won't open?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310431 in file-roller "file-roller fails to extract certain zip files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310431
<pckchem> :(
<pckchem> Heh, illegal subtitles? Whatever.
<duanedesign> bug #310353 I think should be set to 'wishlist' however this problem goes back to the default dpi settings in Gnome. So this 'bug' is entirely dependant on whether or not Gnome is ever going to default to the actual dpi or the default 96dpi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310353 in gnome-control-center "Default font size too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310353
<duanedesign> PrivateVoid: hello
<PrivateVoid> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> PrivateVoid: I wanted your permission to post your ufw how to on my blog
<PrivateVoid> Fine by me...
<PrivateVoid> just link to the original
<duanedesign> definetly, it was the easiest to understand, in my opinion
<PrivateVoid> k
<crimsun> pckchem: i've asked for an additional test
<pckchem> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> pckchem: you referenced bug 310431 about 46 minutes ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310431 in file-roller "file-roller fails to extract certain zip files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310431
<pckchem> crimsun: Thats fine. Although I'm curious why you would choose to have him test it in 9.04 when so far nobody on 8.10 is able to reproduce?
<crimsun> pckchem: question of detail, really. the current task is for the development version, not 8.10.
<crimsun> pckchem: to be %100 precise, i'd need to open an intrepid task, too.
<Ryan52> duanedesign: err, sorry you didn't get a response yet, give me a minute...
<Ryan52> duanedesign, it should probably be set to wont fix also, because the default dpi bug is marked as wont fix...fixing this bug would just "break" stuff unless the other one is also fixed, which it won't..
<Ryan52> or did I not read that well enough?
<Ryan52> also, since it's configurable it's not really a "bug", so I agree about the wishlist setting.
<Ryan52> duanedesign, set to wishlist, it'd probably be nice if you explain (it's configurable, usually only affected if you change some other default setting, etc etc) why in a comment.
<duanedesign> Ryan52: I noticed that. Since I am fairly new to triage I wamt to make sure on certain things. Thank You
<duanedesign> Ryan52: I think you read it correctly. I agree with your take on it. I will comment on it. If you changed the font size then everyone who accepts the default would have a font size too small.
<duanedesign> and as it stands there are no plans, according to the default dpi bug, to change the 96dpi setting in Gnome
<Ryan52> yup
<marmuta> hi, I've tracked bug #309785 down to a recent xorg patch by Peter Hutterer. I know the buggy line, how do I go from there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309785 in xorg-server "[Jaunty] Pressing any key in onboard crashes xserver with SIGSEGV in CopyKeyClass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309785
<marmuta> Is he reading launchpad bugs at all?
<RAOF> marmuta: If he's an upstream developer, probably not.
<RAOF> Urgh.  EPARSE
<marmuta> ok, is there an irc channel where the ubuntu X devs hang out?
<RAOF> #ubuntu-x
<RAOF> But it looks like he isn't actually directly involved in Ubuntu development, so he probably doesn't read Launchpad.
<marmuta> ok, thank you, I guess I have to figure out how to get the bug upstream then
<RAOF> marmuta: Which means the bug should probably go upstream to X's bugzilla.
<marmuta> yep, I think I've found it: bugs.freedesktop.org
<dholbach> good morning
<Hew> We're about to hit 50,000 open Ubuntu bugs.. :-(
 * Hew triages against the tide
<Valsum> Hello, I have a question. Does one have to know how to program to help the Bug Squad?
<MrKanister> Valsum: No, there are a lot of other things you can do. Have a lock at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved for information about what you can do to help out with bugs
<Valsum> yeah, I have already read that. So no programming skills needed for assigning packages and triaging bugs, right?
<Hew> Valsum: That's right :-). Feel free to join the Launchpad team if you haven't already, and just start triaging!
<MrKanister> Valsum: Yes, that's right. I think a good idea to start is to have a look at the new filed bug. Join #ubuntu-bugs-announce and you get notified about new bugs. With the help of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage you can then make the bug report more informative until it is ready for being read by a developer
<Hew> We're about to hit 50,000 open Ubuntu bugs, so the more help we get, the more bugs we can get to work on!
 * Hobbsee randomly closes 10000 bugs
<Hobbsee> that better?
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Valsum> MrKanister: Thanks.
<MrKanister> Valsum: Thank you for helping us :)
<Valsum> No prob. The more the merrier, hehe.
<MrKanister> Valsum: That's right
<Hew> Hobbsee: I wish it were that easy :P
<Hobbsee> Hew: well, it can be.  you just have to get policy changed to say it's OK :P
<Hew> hehe
<bddebian> Boo
<abraxxa> hello
<abraxxa> the new libavahi packages from last week seem to break samba authentification, is this a known bug?
 * BUGabundo_work opens 10001 to by pass Hobbsee doing!
 * Hew has only closed about 10 :P
<azimout> question: which tag should be applied to bug reports that need to be forwarded upstream?
<azimout> according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags, 'needs-upstream-report' is kubuntu-specific
<Hew> azimout: Ideally you can forward it yourself and link the upstream bug, but if you are unable to do that, you can just open an upstream task with New status.
<azimout> i know about upstream reporting, i want to choose a tag, for bugadays or the global bug jam in february
<azimout> anyways, is there some reason why 'needs-upstream-report' should be kde-only?
<ryanakca> What package does bug 309591 belong to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309591 in kubuntu-website "Alternate install - no option to install grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309591
<Pici> Definitely not kubuntu-website
<Pici> :)
<ryanakca> Pici: *nod*, I'm trying to clear out the bugs filed against it...
<ryanakca> Pici: should I just set it to Ubuntu?
<Pici> ryanakca: I think its 'debian-installer' for the alternate CD.
<ryanakca> Thanks
<Ryan52> that's not even a bug. grub (legacy) doesn't work with raid 0.
<kenkku> hi everyone, regarding bug 310723, the drivers don't support 16 bit (http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html#9), which naturally can't be fixed by ubuntu and is aknowledged by the AMD developers, what state should the bug be set to?
<kenkku> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/310723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310723 in fglrx-installer "fglrx is not support 16bit color depth!?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310723
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310723 in fglrx-installer "fglrx is not support 16bit color depth!?" [Undecided,New]
<kenkku> ah, hehe, ubottu was just a bit slow
<charlie-tca> Will the ubuntu ati drivers ever have fglrx?
<charlie-tca> We do have our own now, even though they don´t support it at the moment
<charlie-tca> OTH, it is a question he asked! ... is this possible? a simple answer is ¨not at this time¨
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-23
<Craig73> Newbie question - was just looking through 5-a-day and one of the bug lists I opened up was bugs that are expirable.  In the particular case, the user was having online video playback issues in 8.04.  I could contact the user to see if they are still having issues (considering 8.10 seems to have improved things a lot) but considering it was reported under 8.04 should I be doing much more?
<Hobbsee> you can see if you can reproduce the bug on 8.10 yourself, and add that to the bug, too
<Craig73> I was able to open the video myself (well best I could considering it was an issue with a live feed they raised at the time)
<Craig73> And I will contact the user to see if they have upgraded, and if they are still having issues.
<Hobbsee> good idea
<Hobbsee> if they say they can't, or just don't respond, eventually you can probably close it, with a "please reopen this if you get this again, as no one else can reproduce this"-type response
<Craig73> OK
<Craig73> I figured being new I could just spent part of my time churning through old issues that look like they should have gone away,  but wanted to ensure I was handling them appropriately
<Craig73> Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Craig73> When do I count 5-a-day?  After the status changes? (confirmed / closed / triaged)
<persia> Craig73, Different people count differently.  Some count for every bug where there was any touch (comment, status, etc.).  Some count for bugs now fixed or invalidated.  Some are somewhere inbetween.  Pick a method that makes you feel good about having done 5 things.
<nhandler> persia: Daniel said that they would be discussing 5-a-day at UDS. Do you have any idea what they decided about it?
<persia> nhandler, I don't.
<nhandler> persia: Ok, I'll ask him tomorrow
<Craig73> ok thanks
<crimsun> Craig73: the overarching idea is to be consistent, but yes, there needs to be a well defined procedure for applying 5AD
<Craig73> crimsun/peria: Sure that makes sense.  I'll count it when the status changes and see how that works for me.  It means it might be a while until I count some of them, but really it's about getting them moving right...
<nhandler> Craig73: Just remember to subscribe to the bug ;)
<persia> Craig73, Right.  It's about getting them done.  5-a-day is just a means by which one can track how much one's done.
<Craig73> @nhandler... yes - I did remember :-)
<Craig73> The big pain right now is getting firefox to reconfigure to align with the original issue... it should be simple / but I guess it's learning the quirks
<charlie-tca> y
<mrooney> kenkku: unfortunately I would say that's WontFix
<mrooney> oh sorry, was scrolled up
<mrooney> :]
<LaserJock> wow, almost 1500 people in ~bugsquad
<LaserJock> shouldn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Triage%20Successful be setting Triaged not Confirmed?
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes
<Hew> LaserJock: I think it says confirmed since most users cannot use triaged status. I personally change it to suit the situation.
<persia> Having it say "Triaged" when all done isn't bad: maybe encourage those who can't to ask here for the Confirmed->Triaged adjustment.
<persia> Well, for some values of done
<LaserJock> so what exactly is the point of having Triaged if the triagers can't set it
<persia> Dunno.  I don't really like it, personally.  To me it feels like dumping stuff in a bucket that can be ignored.
<persia> Maybe there exist developers who perform custom searches for triaged bugs, and try to fix those, but I've not heard anyone claim they do this.
<LaserJock> if Triaged is the end goal of triaging I don't understand why it would be ACL'd
<persia> There was once talk of having "Confirmed" be handled with an ACL.  I believe this was a compromise.
<LaserJock> now I'm confused
<LaserJock> when I look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming
<LaserJock> it says: Are there sufficient log files and crash dumps
<LaserJock> wouldn't that be more "Triaged"
<persia> No.
<persia> If one can't reproduce, but someone else can produce logs or dumps demonstrating the bug, then perhaps it's just hard to trigger, or requires a special setup.  Still really happens.
<persia> That said, the set of logs and dumps required to demonstrate that a bug really happens is different than the set of logs and dumps that may be required to determine the solution.
<persia> As much as I don't like "Triaged" very much, I believe the intent was to have bugs where the path forward was known carry this status.
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status just has "Another reporter has experienced the same bug, this can come in the form of a duplicate bug or a bug comment"
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> Well, only one of those can be correct.
<persia> Still, I would say that "Can you reproduce the bug yourself" is a subset of "Can this bug be reproduced", which Bugs/Status seems to imply.
<LaserJock> Bugs/Status says specifically that you can't confirm your own bug
<persia> Right.  Bugs/HowToTriage assumes that one is dealing with another's bug.
<LaserJock> does this definition of "Wishlist" seem right? "Wishlist: a request to add a new feature to one of the programs in Ubuntu. "
<persia> Well, that's one class of Wishlist.
<persia> WIshlist is also "Please make the background a lighter shade of blue"
<LaserJock> that sounds to me like the lowest an actual bug can go is "Low"
<LaserJock> and why would a sync request, for instance, be wishlist. they're quite often pretty important
<LaserJock> or should I just not mix process bugs with "normal" bugs
<persia> No, the sync request itself is completely unimportant.  That said, it might fix an important bug.
<persia> Or rather, there might be a fix for an important bug available, but whether that is a sync or not is irrelevant.
<LaserJock> hmm, I think of syncs as one of the more important things we do
<persia> And yes, mixing process bugs with package bugs is probably not ideal: process bugs exist mostly because of a lack of other effective tracking systems.
<persia> syncs are important, yes, but if someone is looking for important bugs to work on, they shouldn't be selecting syncs.
<LaserJock> ok, so looking at Bugs/Importance there is split between core and non-core apps
<persia> One works the other bugs, and it might be that a sync is a way to address some of them.]
<LaserJock> is that roughly Main and Universe or no?
<persia> Given that ArchiveReorganisation seems to have led to a potential drop of the main/universe split, that may not be important.
<LaserJock> seeded vs non-seeded?
<LaserJock> or do we then just not care at all?
<persia> Personally, I'd define "core" vs. "non-core" as applications that are required for other applications to work (e.g. X), vs. applications that just do stuff on their own (e.g. firefox).
<LaserJock> this doesn't make much sense
<LaserJock> Medium is defined for severe bugs on non-core apps
<LaserJock> but High is "Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)"
<LaserJock> wouldn't a severe bug on a non-core apps generally be a severe impact on, at least, a small portion of Ubuntu users
<persia> I'd think so.
<LaserJock> I *thought* we decided to do just per/package importance, rather than distro importance
<persia> We did, in Prague.  Doesn't mean anyone updated the wiki.
<nellery> I recall it being mentioned in the mailing list ages ago, that somebody was going to update it
<LaserJock> .... ok
<LaserJock> I've been trying to read up a bit on bug triaging policy, etc. so I could perhaps write an Edubuntu triaging guide
<LaserJock> but I'm honestly getting more confused the more I read
<andersk> I'm trying to prepare a massfile for bug 305901, and I can't get massfile to create a tag.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305901 in glibc "Intrepid gcc -O2 breaks string appending with sprintf(), due to fortify source patch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305901
<andersk> My instructions file is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20680112/instructions
<andersk> which is edited from /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-dev-tools/examples/massfile.instructions, the only source of massfile documentation I could find.
<andersk> Does anyone know what's wrong with my template?
<YoBoY> hi
<Hew> Hi YoBoY
 * Hew ponders what to do with a private bug that has a good stacktrace, yet contains X-rated strings
<Ryan52> just to be safe, replace them? or would that screw up the stacktrace?
<Hew> Ryan52: Yea I suppose I can remove the attachments and attach censored ones
<dholbach> good morning
<kenkku> morning
<dholbach> hi kenkku
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<BUGabundo_work> guudddd morning everyone. and Merry x'tmas!
<BUGabundo_work> who is in charge of moderating the devel ML?
<BUGabundo_work> got two emails stuck there!
<MrKanister> Hi. I very much like to join the UbuntuBugControl team. I have prepared an application and wonder if someone can have a quick look at it, because I am not a native speaker of English (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96499/) Thanks in advance.
<Hew> MrKanister: That looks good to me, except for your selected bugs you need to state the importance you would get them.
<MrKanister> Hew: thanks for having a look at it. They all have an importance. I thought I only have to state the importance I would give them if they don't have already one?
<Hew> MrKanister: I've just had a look at the bugs, and they seem fine. I guess if they all have importances already that you agree with, then there is no need to restate them.
<MrKanister> Hew: Ok, good. Then I will apply to the UbuntuBugControl with that application. Thanks again.
<Hew> MrKanister: No worries, good luck :-)
<stwange> is there anything I can help with which is relatively small and written in either Perl, PHP or Java? If not, can you point me in the direction of somewhere that might need help?
<Hew> stwange: This channel is for bug triage. Someone in #ubuntu-motu may be able to help you :-)
<MrKanister> Shouldn't the entire "gnome-icon-theme" package be marked as "won't fix" (bug #209072)? Because the bug still appears in the search.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "network tools icon is huge in "add/remove applications"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<stwange> thanks Hew:)
<Hew> MrKanister: As long as the fix wasn't specific to Hardy, then yes it should be closed. I'd ask about it in a comment first.
<MrKanister> Hew: Ok
<Craig73> Newbie Q:  When a bug is set to incomplete ... is that "closed enough"?  (I only ask because I was searching for an error I found one marked both incomplete and "marked for expiration 80 days ago")
<Hew> Craig73: Incomplete is an 'open' status. "Marked for expiration" appears to be a useless Launchpad feature that should just be ignored.
<Craig73> Hew: So what is a closed status? or does a 5-A-Day-er need to worry about that?  I have a ticket that the user said the issue is resolved (their theme in KDE was messing up Firefox) so I was trying to "close it".  Incomplete/Invalid seem like the only options.
<Hew> Craig73: Invalid is a closed status. The other two are Won't Fix and Fix Released.
<Hew> Craig73: If the reporter says the problem has just gone away, then you should mark it Invalid and leave an appropriate comment, such as the one at the Bugs/Responses page.
<Hew> Craig73: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello thekorn
<Craig73> (Thanks Hew)
<Hew> No worries Craig73
<BUGabundo_work> FOO
<Lupine> what status should I assign to a bug, if I feel it's more of an Enhancement request, but I can duplicate the issue
<Lupine> is there a wiki link that describes the proper procedure to responding to a bug report like that?
<BUGabundo_work> wish bug, you mean Lupine?
<Lupine> I believe so, yes.  I'm referring to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-otr/+bug/310769
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310769 in pidgin-otr "Cannot copy keys from authenticate window" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> I can duplicate this reporters issue, but it feels more like an enhancement
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<BUGabundo_work> I would agree
<BUGabundo_work> its not a bug per si, but it's a wishlist bug
<BUGabundo_work> file it, and submit it upstream too, please
<Lupine> ahhh, I think I just found the documentation I was meaning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Feature%20Requests
<Lupine> I should follow that process, correct?
<BUGabundo_work> I would
<BUGabundo_work> or at least I try to do it for my bugs
<Lupine> hmmm, but the wiki doesn't state if I should change it to Invalid or Incomplete
<Lupine> I guess don't change that, and just paste the standard comment as suggested
<BUGabundo_work> but the main prob with wishbugs and upstream is that there are SO MANY already that it falls in empty
<BUGabundo_work> well wish bugs should stay in NEW AFAIK
<Lupine> ok thx
<BUGabundo_work> but since I had an KDE dev telling me: "sure file one more wish bug... we already have 680 opened... one more won't make a diff"
<BUGabundo_work> I feel a bit discourage to suggest improvements on a BTS
<BUGabundo_work> if I don't follow it on IRC or ML
<BUGabundo_work> welcome back doko
<Lupine> BUGabundo_work, I would tend to agree...thanks for the info
<BUGabundo_work> Lupine: my pleasure
<itnet7> Bug #310801, Can someone please mark this wishlist, Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310801 in gdm-guest-session "Choose language in Guest session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310801
<azo> when i forward something to upstream, what i must put in status?
<BUGabundo_work> the same as upstream, I supposed
<nhandler> azo: If you forward a bug upstream, create a bug watch. The Ubuntu bug most likely should be 'Confirmed'
<Craig73> Process Question:  Is it policy to use the sample responses? Sometimes they feel a bit "canned" and impersonal, especially when dealing with a bug that someone hasn't looked at in almost 3 years
<azo> nhandler: thank you. that was the info I needed!
<BUGabundo_work> Craig73: humm yeah it's a 2 side knife!
<BUGabundo_work> the samples are properly written and mean well
<BUGabundo_work> are clear, and usually will not offend most users
<BUGabundo_work> but, yeah, sometimes it sounds exactly like a can answer
<nhandler> Craig73: Some of the responses are more appropriate than others. If I am closing old and incomplete bugs, I feel no problem using the canned responses. For other times, I usually try to right a more personal comment
<BUGabundo_work> or help him to file better bugs
<Craig73> OK Thanks.
<nhandler> You're welcome Craig73
<itnet7>  nhandler: do you have a second?
<nhandler> Sure itnet7
<itnet7> I am pretty new, and I have been wondering how to handle bugs like Bug#310787
<nhandler> Bug #310787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310787 in boost "please include boost 1.37 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310787
<itnet7> I think I know what needs to be done
<itnet7> but not sure how to go about it
<nhandler> Let me read the bug ;)
<itnet7> Cool!
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<itnet7> I think that it needs to be made into a sync request
<BUGabundo_work> some one asking for it to be upgrade
<BUGabundo_work> would bem why gurest
<BUGabundo_work> just a question of it being auto sync or manually merged
<nhandler> It is already in ubuntu
<nhandler> They have the package wrong
<nhandler> boost1.37 is its own source package
<nhandler> It should be fix released
<itnet7> OH... cool, could you tell it was the wrong version by clicking on the included package and seeing the version difference?
<nhandler> itnet7: I clicked on the link they provided. That was for a bunch of binary packages. If you click on one of them, (on the right) it will show you the source package. I then saw it was boost1.37. So I then went to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.37 to see if it was in Ubuntu
<itnet7> Oh, Thanks alot that really helps!!
<nhandler> You're welcome itnet7. rmadison could have also been used to check if it was in ubuntu
<itnet7> Oh, I will try and use rmadison first, In this Case I can just mark it Invalid and provide that same link then so Ryan will know it's included :-)
<nhandler> I would mark it Fix Released
<itnet7> cool thanks!
<Craig73> Newbie Q:  How much effort do people put into investigating old issues (older than a year)?  Right now I'm just picking off the bugs that seem minor and confirming if it's still and issue for the user with the expectation they will be just closed.  Any one that seems serious (like QTParted partitioning the wrong partition seems worth further investigation).  Any other thoughts? (don't want to waste too much time / but do want t
<persia> Craig73, IF it's still an issue, and in a package someone decides to clear of bugs, it can be a fair bit.
<persia> I've personally spent as much as 5 days chasing an issue that had been around for a few years before I attacked it.
<persia> That said, bugs get fixed in lots of ways, and older untouched bugs are more likely to have been already fixed by accident.
<persia> It's worth checking to see if it's still present: I usually do a test on my own system before asking the submitter, just to avoid asking a question that gets the answer "of course, you idiot: it's obvious".
<Craig73> what do you mean a "package that someone decides to clear of bugs"? / are you  meaning someone will pick a package and then go through all of them?
<Craig73> I am planning on building a test VirtualBox image... and the issues I have been seeing are messages installing packages or keyboard layout issues; I have no desire to break my machine.
<persia> Yes.  That's one of the ways that developers sometimes target bugs.  They will pick a package, and fix as many issues in that package as possible within their span of attention.
<Craig73> So we are aiming for - if it's still an issue in a current package, even if the user doesn't care about it, leave it open.  It might not ever get fixed, but at least it's logged.  Even if it's fixed in Intrepid, it might effect someone with an older release (say 8.04 LTS) but until someone with an LTS raises the issue (ie - needs a backport) we can consider it closed.
<Craig73> But if it's an old issue, that wasn't reported again, I can't reproduce it, and the user doesn't have an issue with it (even if they moved onto different packages/configurations) then we will close it.
<Craig73> (Not trying to over think this... I just don't want to go and close a bunch and mask issues but want to balance that with appropriate time spent)
<persia> Craig73, Right.  Ideally, we want the bugtracker to contain the list of known open issues in Ubuntu.
<persia> If we can't reproduce it, and nobody else can, it's worth closing.  When closing it, please note that it's being closed because it can't be reproduced and nobody seems interested, and encourage reopening or filing a new bug if anyone can reproduce.
<Craig73> ok thanks
<skorasaurus> can someone set this bug set to wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scummvm/+bug/85019
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 85019 in scummvm "ScummVM should have menus" [Undecided,New]
<skorasaurus> (and forward it upstream)
<skorasaurus> hi, I'm triaging an old bug. So, i was going to run a backtrace on it. However, there are no debugging packages for it :/
<skorasaurus> the bug in question is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/85796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 85796 in ubiquity "While installing ubiquity takes 100% CPU time" [Undecided,New]
<skorasaurus> however, I was going to use aptitude to install the program, and that has a debugging package, so I can still debug it following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace ?
<snap-l> greg-g: ping
<MrKanister> Can someone mark the two nee-packaging bugs (bug #310975 and bug #310976) as "wishlist"? Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310975 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] smolt" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310976 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Netsukuku" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310976
<nhandler> MrKanister: Done :)
<MrKanister> nhandler: Thank you
<nhandler> You're welcome
<daradib> Question: If a beta version of a game (warzone2100) is included in Ubuntu 8.10 (release), is it possible to SRU the final release of the game
<crimsun> daradib: does the final release fix bugs? is it minimal impact?
<crimsun> daradib: does the final release fix bugs? is it minimal impact?
<daradib> or is backporting the only possibility
<daradib> it fixes bugs
<daradib> minimal impact: first of all it only affects a game
<daradib> and debian moved it from unstable to testing
<crimsun> daradib: "minimal impact" refers to the source changes; the fewer the changes (the smaller the unified diff), the easier it is to eyeball
<daradib> crimsun: ah, thanks
<daradib> not simple in that sense
<daradib> no one simple patch, if that's what you mean
<crimsun> daradib: right, if the diff/changeset is convoluted, that tends to make source verification a bit more difficult, but it certainly does not prevent an SRU from occurring
<daradib> once final release of package spends some time in Jaunty, should I follow SRU process for the package
<crimsun> daradib: at that point, one needs to weigh the severity of the bugs that the final version fix
<daradib> there is a specific fix in release that fixes rendering on Intel GPU's
<crimsun> any crashers?
<daradib> the version of the package in 8.10 does not render properly with Intel GPU's
<daradib> (so that's equivalent to a crash of the game, i guess)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-24
<crimsun> well, i recommend you proceed with an SRU once it has received some testing in jaunty
<daradib> ok
<daradib> correction: according to upstream, it looks very close to version currently in 8.10 (one-lined upstream changelog in fact)
<daradib> thanks
<crimsun> persia: is bug 43825 still reproducible for you on a supported release or the current devel version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43825 in input-utils "Crash with exclusive access (-g)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43825
<Lupine> should this be a WishList: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/310833
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310833 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager interface confusing (and undocumented)" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> Lupine: yes, and i've triaged it
<Lupine> ty
<persia> crimsun, I could crash intrepid that way a month ago (as noted in my last comment).  Do you really need me to crash it again now?
<crimsun> persia: not right this moment, but likely sometime in the next couple weeks. it's on my TODO.
<persia> crimsun, On reflection, I strongly suspect that it's related to the vast number of different subsystems that look for various special keys, and expect it to be fixed with the rationalisation in jaunty: that said, I wonder if it's a semantic issue, that "exclusive" isn't blocking the events from appearing elsewhere (kernel may show things in different ways)
<persia> (because that system behaves like that when I try to "suspend" as well)
<persia> Hrm?  You need me to crash again in the next couple weeks?  What information are you trying to collect, beyond that intrepid suffers from this issue?
<crimsun> persia: jaunty will be my primary focus
<persia> OK.  When I am in "exclusive" mode, should that block access by things like acpi-utils, X, etc?
<crimsun> it should, but X is hairy
<persia> heh.  OK.  I'll get that system to jaunty, and crash it, and determine which key(s) cause the unresponsiveness then.
<crimsun> i'll work at upstream's 20081014-101501 and see if something can be twiddled locally to reproduce it
<itnet7> Bug #311059 , Can someone please mark this "Wishlist", I need to get to bed, but don't want to forget to ask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311059 in anacron "New feature (require a clean exit from job)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311059
<itnet7> Thanks!
 * Ryan52 looks
<sekyourbox> whas there a major kernel change in ubuntu in the past few days?  I'm getting checksum failures in Tiger...
<Ryan52> itnet7: set status: triaged, importance: wishlist...thanks!
<itnet7>  Ryan52: Thanks a lot!!
<itnet7> gnight all
<maco> sekyourbox: what version of ubuntu?
<sekyourbox> Ubuntu 8.04.2 \n \l
<maco> 2.6.24-23 came out in november
<maco> sekyourbox: ^
<sekyourbox> oh
<maco> dpkg -l linux*
<maco> read through that (dont paste it here)
<maco> what do you have? linux-ubuntu-modules? linux-backports-modules?
<sekyourbox> okay, sorry I'm slow.  2.6.24-23-generic
<sekyourbox> actually lost my mail from tiger, trying to find exact error
<maco> no i mean, do you have both of those?
<maco> or just one? or neither?
<maco> oh, linux-restricted-modules?
<sekyourbox> linux-restrict, linux-ubuntu,
<sekyourbox> bunch
<sekyourbox> would you like to know the ver or something?
<sekyourbox> no backports module
<maco> linux-ubuntu-modules last updated dec 3
<sekyourbox> k, thanks. I'll investigate
<maco> linux-restricted-modules was updated on the 17th
<maco> so a week ago
<maco> that recent enough?
<maco> that one's only in -proposed though
<jmarsden> sekyourbox: If you think you installed something, maybe look at /var/log/dpkg.log too?
<maco> if it's giving you issues, report a bug. things dont get released from -proposed if there are regression bugs filed against them
<maco> sekyourbox: here's where you can see what changed in l-r-m: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<sekyourbox> Okay, i guess this is nothing new with tiger. I have read back in september, I was getting the same errors.
<sekyourbox> looks something like this.  Installed file `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/modules.ieee13
<sekyourbox> 94map' checksum differs from installed package 'linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic'.
<sekyourbox> sorry for the big paste
<jmarsden> sekyourbox: Tiger is pretty useless if you don't read its output and act on it... ;)  So, the question is, did you update your kernel in September?  if so, that is what changed these modules, most likely.
<sekyourbox> ;)
<sekyourbox> indeed
<jmarsden> You may be able to look in /var/log/dpkg.log for anything with ;inux- in it around the time you first saw these messages?
<jmarsden> anything with   linux-    that should have been.
<sekyourbox> Thanks for the help...
<jmarsden> No problem.
<bddebian> Boo
<MrKanister> Can someone please set bug #564029 to "wishlist"? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 564029 could not be found
<MrKanister> hm...wrong number... bug #311208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311208 in rhythmbox "user-made playlists will not organize by title, artist, etc." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311208
<Ryan52> MrKanister: done
<MrKanister> Ryan52: Thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-25
<itnet7> Happy Holidays everyone! Can some please mark Bug #311303 as wishlist? Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311303 in compiz "Wishlist: Alt+Tab style switching for desktops in Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311303
 * Rocket2DMn looks
<Rocket2DMn> uhh alt+tab does have a window switcher in compiz
<Rocket2DMn> itnet7, ^
<itnet7> he isn't referring to switching windows... but desktops
<Rocket2DMn> ctrl+alt+left/right
<itnet7> I was just going to say that
<Rocket2DMn> "cycle through windows in the order in which they were last used by using the Alt+Tab key binding."
<persia> That's a clear case for "convert to question"
<itnet7> cool I will do that and offer that suggestion
<Rocket2DMn> go for itnet7 , its your  bug to handle
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7>  Rocket2DMn: still learning the ropes I guess it would have been better for me to ask how to handle it. I did think about the alt-tab thing, but thought since someone had already pasted into brainstorm for him that wishlist was just the way to go. I have converted it to a question, thanks for your help
<Rocket2DMn> thats ok itnet7 , you will never stop learning the ropes
<Rocket2DMn> with bugs, you often have to just take them on a case-by-case basis :)
<Rocket2DMn> probably why we are always short on triagers
<itnet7> hopefully, we can get our loco involved more :P
<Rocket2DMn> which loco is that
<itnet7> Florida team
<Rocket2DMn> cool, whats nice is you dont have to be a developer or programmer to triage bugs (not to say it doesnt help tho)
<itnet7> yeah!
<itnet7> night all time to watch Dexter :-)
<LaserJock> cheese doesn't seem to work for me on Intrepid
<persia> How doesn't it work?
<LaserJock> it doesn't take pictures and doesn't show my the feed from my camera
<LaserJock> it detects my camera and everything
<persia> Can you access the camera feed from other applications?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> gstreamer-properties works
<LaserJock> and it used to work just fine
<LaserJock> I *think* that was on Hardy
<LaserJock> I ran it in console and didn't get any weirdness when hitting the "take a pic" button
<LaserJock> and it doesn't freeze/crash
<MrKanister> what can I do if a ug watch does not get updated? (I am talking about bug #303045)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303045 in totem "wheel doesnt skip timeline in fullscreen mode" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303045
<MrKanister> Even after removing and re-adding it, it does not get updated
<crimsun> hmm, it seems as if it has been > 24 hrs. give it one more day, then ask in #launchpad.
<crimsun> beware the holidays; you probably won't receive an immediate response.
<crimsun> (i.e., bugcontrol has no magic runes that can resolve the symptom =)
<MrKanister> crimsun: Thanks for your answer. Before I removed and re-added the bugwatch, about a week has been passed and the bugwatch hasn't been updated, so I will ask in #launchpad.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-26
<duanedesign> could someone pleae take a look at Bug #311458. I think it needs to be set to 'wishlist' thank you in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311458 in ubuntu "Install a better scanning program by default for jaunty jackalope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311458
 * Ryan52 looks
<Ryan52> ya, it should also be reassigned to a "real" package...whatever it is that installs stuff. (is tasksel used on the livecd also, or just the alternate?)
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-meta
<Hobbsee> if you're wanting to change what gets put on the cds
<Hobbsee> it's not a tasksel (or variants) bug
 * Hobbsee looks at brainstorm crack.
<Ryan52> duanedesign: okay, I set it.
<duanedesign> Ryan52: thank you, yet again:)
<Hobbsee> !info rss-glx
<ubottu> rss-glx (source: rss-glx): Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-10ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3077 kB, installed size 3964 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<duanedesign> ok, bug  #311415 I set  it to Kubuntu-meta. it is a request for a font to be added to kubuntu. Could someone set it to 'wishlist' please. Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<Hobbsee> you could always fix the link on that, too...
<duanedesign> k
<LaserJock> if a .crash file is attached but it's not very useful (missing debugging symbols) what should I do?
<persia> LaserJock, You can manually use apport-retrace, or ask the submitter to re-crash, and use apport to file the bug.
<LaserJock> they said it was a once-off crash
<LaserJock> I'm wondering if I should just close it
<persia> Is the crash with the current version, or an old version?
<LaserJock> old
<LaserJock> it was reported in 2007
<persia> Yeah: close it, with a note asking to please submit .crash files with apport in the future.
<persia> With considerable effort, we could extract the crash, and hunt it, but there's a decent chance the code has changed since.
<persia> Further, because it was a once-off crash, it will be very hard to replicate.
<LaserJock> yep, I certainly couldn't reproduce it
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment it says to use apport-qt if you're running Xubuntu
<LaserJock> shouldn't Xubuntu use apport-gtk?
<persia> Probably.
<LaserJock> would I get shot if I changed it?
<persia> I'd say apport-qt should only be used by kubuntu, CLI by server and mythbuntu, and apport-gtk by everyone else.
<persia> Probably not.
<persia> I take that back: mythbuntu should probably use -gtk as well.
<persia> Only kubuntu and server are special.
<persia> Err, rather kubuntu, ichthux, and server.
<persia> (but ichthux is only semi-official so I'm not sure it matters).
 * Ryan52 has never heard of ichthux
<Ryan52> how do you have a distro specifically for christians?
<Ryan52> I mean, what's the difference from normal kubuntu?
<persia> Ryan52, different theme, different package selection.
<LaserJock> it has default Bible software
<LaserJock> there's also some stuff for churches (lyric projection software, etc.)
<Ryan52> ah.
<Ryan52> does it have additional packages from normal ubuntu?
<Ryan52> nevermind.
<persia> Ryan52, apt-cache show ichthux-desktop
 * Ryan52 saw the instructions and figured it out himself :p
<duanedesign> Hobbsee: when you mentioned fixing the link on bug #311415 you were talking about the wikipedia link?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<Ryan52> duanedesign, if he isn't you should fix that too :)
<Hobbsee> duanedesign: yes
<Hobbsee> Ryan52: she, but yes ;)
<Ryan52> Hobbsee, sorry :)
<Hobbsee> Ryan52: no problem ;)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: hola!
<Hobbsee> hey there LaserJock!
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: how's AU doing?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: pretty good :)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i've seen some christmas madness and such, so that was entertaining
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: is it pretty warm?
<Hobbsee> 28C today.  cooler previously
<LaserJock> nice
<LaserJock> it was -18 C or so at my parents
<LaserJock> darn it, how do I change a locale for a program
<LaserJock> I'd like to use italian
<duanedesign> Hobbsee: thank you for your help!
<Hobbsee> duanedesign: you're welcome :)
<Ryan52> persia, I don't have an ubuntu system handy, and I was too lazy to look at packages.ubuntu.com :p
 * persia has trouble imagining not having an ubuntu system handy :)
<Ryan52> hehe
<LaserJock> dude, I totally wiped my Ubuntu partition the other day by accident
<Ryan52> LaserJock, start it with LANG=name-of-locale?
<LaserJock> hmm, perhaps I've got the wrong lang pack
<persia> LaserJock, How are you installing them?  Are you using the Language Support tool?
<LaserJock> I did
<LaserJock> but this is a Qt app, I wonder if I need the kde lang pack
<persia> You probably do.
<persia> Actually, is it in main?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> the lang packs only cover Main, right?
<persia> Right.  From what I understand, there will be some new seed-based langpack structure in a few months, but currently main/universe also means langpack'd/non-langpack'd.
<LaserJock> grrr, still english
<Ryan52> afaict it doesn't respect LANG..
<persia> Did you log in in Italian?
<LaserJock> no
<persia> Try that: it helps with some applications.
<LaserJock> since I don't know italian I was trying to just start the one app in Italian
<Ryan52> it == kde stuff
<Ryan52> persia, what do those do differently?
<persia> (noting that I haven't hacked on KDE in 8 or so years): I believe it sets the default resources to have the desired language, so that applications using the KDE bindings rather than LANG also get the desired language.
<LaserJock> well, this reporter says that LC_NUMERIC=C fixes the problem
<LaserJock> so I assume that LC_NUMERIC at least works
<Ryan52> LaserJock, thanks, I'll look.
<LaserJock> well, I feel dumb
<LaserJock> I just went into the preferences and there it was
<Ryan52> heh
<Ryan52> LaserJock, I tried setting that also and it didn't work...but thanks anyway.
<Ryan52> LaserJock made me remember about a bug I need to fix :)
<LaserJock> woot, 4 bugs closed
<Pfiffer> Have an acheivment
<Ryan52> persia: do you if it is easy to change the default resource? :)
<persia> Ryan52, I don't remember at all.  Sorry.  I would expect it to be just an API call.
<Ryan52> arg. not what I wanted to hear :). anyway, thanks.
<Ryan52> 0.o. kdm doesn't even let you choose your language.
<duanedesign> a request to change the default font size would be assigned to which package?
<persia> duanedesign, In what context?  The system default?  For which desktop environment?
<duanedesign> Bug #310353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310353 in gnome-control-center "Default font size too large" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310353
<persia> That's the right package for the GNOME environment.
<duanedesign> thank you
<persia> duanedesign, That doesn't belong on brainstorm, really.
<persia> The right answer is to fix the bug that GNOME assumes 96 DPI.
<persia> I have screens from about 300 DPI down to about 75, and the default isn't right for any of them, really.
<persia> I'd just dup 310353 into 157398.
<persia> There's work ongoing to achieve this, but it's not something that will be done in Ubuntu.
<duanedesign> it is the second one i came across. I noticed the brainstorm entry was getting lots of negative feedback. thought it would give them an idea of how well/or not their idea was being recieved.
<duanedesign> Thank you for the help:)
<persia> Well, font size isn't the way to fix that.
<duanedesign> agreed
<duanedesign> is their ever a case someone should be directed to brainstorm? the wiki under bug/responses suggest that An idea to improve Ubuntu should be discussed there
<persia> There are some cases.  Redirection to brainstorm is appropriate if 1) the idea is large enough to not fit as a bug against a single package, 2) the idea is well defined enough to be useful, and 3) the idea has not already been rejected by Ubuntu developers.
<duanedesign> lol, number 2 would weed out alot
<persia> Yep.
<persia> On the other hand, telling people about 2 often separates those who are willing to put a little thought into something from those who are just complaining.
<duanedesign> I really appreciate you taking the time to clarify. Alot of people have been really helpfull
<persia> If someone wants to think about something, and and describe it well enough to get other people thinking, it becomes a useful idea.
<duanedesign> I am reading a book that touches on that."If you cant tell me what you would like to be happening you dont have a problem yet, you are just complaining,""A problem only exist if there is a difference between what is actually happening and what you desire to be happening."
<persia> Precisely.
<persia> That doesn't mean that there isn't a problem if one is unhappy with the status quo, only that the problem is unlikely to lead to a solution unless an alternative is described.
<persia> Brainstorm allows people to vote on the alternatives, so that we can identify solutions that will work for everyone.
<duanedesign> ahh, yes that makes sense
<duanedesign> Alot of people have been very helpfull in here. I have only been doing bug triage for about 4 or 5 weeks. I want to get 'up to speed' as fast as possible. Not only to help as much as I can but also I want to make sure peoples bug submitting experience is positive. That way they will continue to do so in the future.
<LaserJock> darn it, I wish it was easier to see the original reporter
<LaserJock> I keep thinking the first person to comment is the reporter and sometimes end up saying some stupid things ;-)
<duanedesign> they need to add a edit comment feature
<persia> No, editing comments has all sorts of repurcussions better avoided.
<persia> It's just that the reporter being above the tasks gets confusing.
<nellery> would it be right to mark the open bugs of a package that no longer exists in Jaunty as won't fix?
<persia> I usually just mark them Invalid, rather than wontfix, but either works.  Just be sure to note in the comment that the bug is being closed because the package is goine.
<persia> Also, check to see if the package is superceded by another package: often the bugs needs to be migrated when a package name changes.
<nellery> alright thanks
<itnet7> Bug #311395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311395 in ubuntu "[regression] There is no way to set a shortcut key for the shutdown dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311395
<itnet7> Can someone please mark this "wishlist" ?
<persia> itnet7, done
<persia> itnet7, It still needs a package though (gnome-control-center)
<persia> Also, should get a status.
<itnet7> Thanks Persia, I will add it, what should I change the status to?
<persia> Please.
<persia> Also, I'm not sure that belongs on brainstorm.
<persia> It's fairly small, and well defined.
<itnet7> Yeah, I read what you wrote above... didn't notice in time :-)
<itnet7> I will keep that in mind when posting the generic responses.
<itnet7>  persia, should I update the status to confirmed or in progress?
<persia> Well, it should only be in-progress if someone is actively working to fix it.
<persia> Whether it should be confirmed or not depends on whether you can confirm it's a bug.
<itnet7> makes sense
<itnet7> I can confirm what he stated... but to me it isn't as important to be able bind a key to shutdown like that... I always found that to be dangerous :-)
<persia> So you'd suggest that the binding is missing, but feel it should not be enabled by default?
<itnet7> Exactly.. that way it is present for someone else that may want the feature, or the ability to easily bind it
<itnet7> I do remember it prior to the logout/shutdown being split
<refdoc> Hi, can someone tell me where I can find out a history of recent updates? _ i think recently a locale bug has been brought into 8.10 and 8.04
<refdoc> and I would like to file a report against it with some accuracy
<refdoc> basically it is right now impossible to run a application in a different locale than the gnome main one, while in the past this was easy with "export LC_ALL=new_locale; myprogram
<Ryan52> look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<Ryan52> it'll show you what you've upgraded/installed recently.
<refdoc> thanks. I thinkk I have narrowed it down to login on the 11 December and OpenOffice on the 9th
<LaserJock> if an apport bug has an essentially blank retrace and the report is "donno, just crashed" should I close it?
<xteejx> hey guys, hope you all had a good xmas - those that do xmas anyway :)
<xteejx> bdmurray: I won't be triaging for quite a while I've been in hospital a lot recently, sorry to let you down, but just so you know in case you see that I haven't been "bothering".
<xteejx> I have a problem though I'm trying to upgrade to Jaunty alpha I keep getting W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xteejx> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xteejx> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jcastro> dude man, take care of yourself, don't worry, there will always be bugs
<xteejx> thanks castro :)
<xteejx> well thought i should let ya all know, have a good new year guys and keep up the good work i'll be back when i can take care
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-27
<xubuntusdi> hi
<skorasaurus> take care xteejx
<Alonely> yellow
<dummyhead3> hello?
<dummyhead3> I ve got a bug with firefox
<dummyhead3> it get's a segmentation error when it starts
<dummyhead3> Here's the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017988
<dummyhead3> It's not related to themes or extensions, I created a new profile and also trie running it in sfemode
<dummyhead3> *safe mode
<Ryan52> dummyhead3, file a bug with a backtrace, please.
<dummyhead3> i Launchpad??
<dummyhead3> in launchpad?
<Ryan52> can you use apport?
<dummyhead3> whats an apport?
<Ryan52> apport is that thing that pops up and says "blah blah blah closed unexpectedly" and there's a "report problem" button..
<Ryan52> does that pop up when it dies?
<Ryan52> oh, it says that it's not turned on by default :p
<dummyhead3> nop
<Ryan52> dummyhead3, look here, enable it, and try again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<dummyhead3> but i tried strace firefox
<Ryan52> but that's not good enough ;)
<dummyhead3> ok thnx
<dummyhead3> ok i enabled it
<dummyhead3> now I should run firefox?
<dummyhead3> I just did and nothing happens
<Ryan52> ya, you should do whatever caused the crash.
<dummyhead3> It's a Segmentation fault
<Ryan52> yes, I know.
<Ryan52> you should do whatever caused the segmentation fault.
<dummyhead3> ok, but i just ran it, there's  no report
<dummyhead3> It doesn't ask me anything
<Ryan52> run: sudo /etc/init.d/apport restart
 * Ryan52 growls at instructions not saying that
<Ryan52> and then try again.
<dummyhead3> ok
<dummyhead3> nothing
<Ryan52> it it still seg faulting?
<dummyhead3> yess
<dummyhead3> Is it ok if i use Xfce
<dummyhead3> does it change anything?
<dummyhead3> because that's what i am using
<Ryan52> it shouldn't
<Ryan52> but, uhhh, I don't know much about apport :)
<dummyhead3> k...
<dummyhead3> is there something I could do that would nesesairly prouduce a crash?
<dummyhead3> so that I can make sure apport works
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-28
<andresmujica> hi all
<andresmujica> how should i treat this issue?
<andresmujica> http://www.linuxloop.com/news/2008/12/21/time-for-ubuntu-to-move-to-stability/
<andresmujica> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/311455
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311455 in gnome-app-install "adobe air install erases add/remove application list" [Undecided,New]
<andresmujica> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016743&page=2
<andresmujica> i've just confirmed that installing any adobe air application
<andresmujica> would erase the add/remove application list
<andresmujica> anyone knows about an adobe air bug tracker?
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> google is my friend
 * Rocket2DMn looks
<andresmujica> bugs.adobe.com
<andresmujica> gonna look into there...
<Rocket2DMn> idk if LP recognizes that upstream bug tracker
<Rocket2DMn> you can certainly go ahead and confirm/triage the bug on LP tho
<andresmujica> yeap
<Rocket2DMn> are you on bugcontrol?
<andresmujica> i'm gonna check the upstream bug tracker
<andresmujica> not yet
<andresmujica> hope to be there soon :)
<andresmujica> but i know how to add a bugtracker to launchpad :)
<Rocket2DMn> cool, well do your triaging and ping me when youre done, i can set the importance for you
<andresmujica> thks
<Rocket2DMn> np
<james_w> andresmujica: have you worked out why the list is empty?
<andresmujica> about bugcontrol do you know when new applicactions would be reviewed?
<andresmujica> i'm into that..
<andresmujica> not pretty sure yet thou
<james_w> what's in "/usr/share/app-install/"
<james_w> ?
<andresmujica> let me recreate the bug again
<james_w> as for applications, we aim to review them within a week or so, but obviously things may move slower around this time of year
<james_w> I'll try and review yours soon
<andresmujica> hehe thks :)
<andresmujica> diff app-install/desktop/ /tmp/app-install/desktop/
<andresmujica> Sólo en app-install/desktop/: com.happytoad.air.fotobooth.130a080afcc69239d6f9896eebed2327bc93ed43.1.desktop
<andresmujica> well, it turns out that adobe has a flashplayer public bug tracking system, but it's in JIRA and therefore Launchpad still doesn't have support for it...
<andresmujica> Rocket can you set the importance for the bug.. i would say low ...
<andresmujica> for bug #311455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311455 in gnome-app-install "adobe air install erases add/remove application list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311455
<andresmujica> bug #157488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157488 in malone "Add bugwatch support for the Jira bugtracker" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<andresmujica> for the JIRA issue...
<Rocket2DMn> is this really a gnome-app-install issue?
 * Hobbsee mutters about crack packaging
<Hobbsee> and this is *precisely* why we don't enable stuff like this by default.
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: it's not a gnome-app-install issue, i don't think
<Hobbsee> although perhaps it should be more robust?
<Rocket2DMn> idk
<Hobbsee> oh, getlibs too
<Hobbsee> right, we really don't support that then
<Hobbsee> oh wow, that's *really* special.
<Rocket2DMn> what the heck kind of install directions are those, lol
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: ones which subvert the entire packaging system
<Rocket2DMn> indeed
<Hobbsee> "take these files out of a deb, and put them in a location"
<Hobbsee> no, just fix your scripts, and install the debs as normal.  duh?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: look above, you might enjoy this crack
<Rocket2DMn> ok, so where exactly in the "install" process is it breaking the system?
<Rocket2DMn> somewhere something happens that results in the applications not being shown in add/remove
<andresmujica> yeap, i do agree that is not gnome-app-install fault....
<Rocket2DMn> gnome-app-install ?
<Rocket2DMn> Hobbsee and andresmujica ^
<Rocket2DMn> hmmm
<Rocket2DMn> thats the only thing i can find that makes sense
<Rocket2DMn> but its still not right
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: i don't know, but it looks like they're on severe crack with their written instructions, let alone what's in their deb.
 * wgrant cries.
<Rocket2DMn> +1 wgrant
<Rocket2DMn> what configuration got screwed up that add/remove doesnt see the list anymore though?
 * Hobbsee wonders if playonlinux is worse, or better, than that abomination
<wgrant> PlayOnLinux is undoubtedly worse.
<wgrant> But it's easier to install.
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: I'm trying to work that out.
<Rocket2DMn> automatix for life baby
<Hobbsee> that was also on crack.
<wgrant> PlayOnLinux has worse code than Automatix.
<Hobbsee> and also broke things
<wgrant> Automatix did worse things, but its code was better.
<Rocket2DMn> now they have ultamatix
<Hobbsee> which is still written by an incompetent.
<Hobbsee> see mjg59's reviews of all of them.
 * Rocket2DMn misses Feisty
<Rocket2DMn> ok well it would be cool if we can track down what is changed that add/remove reads, perhaps it just cant parse some configuration/xml file?  maybe its a glitch that DOES fall under gnome-app-install
<Rocket2DMn> despite those shoddy install directions
<andresmujica> well. i've installed some air applications and the only thing i've found at /usr/share/app-install was that desktop dir was modified by adding a .desktop file for the air app installed.
<andresmujica> and the name is somewhat long so maybe that's the faul?
<andresmujica> t
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: the other problem is that only part of 2 packages are being installed
<Hobbsee> and whatever getlibs crack does
<wgrant> I'm a little confused as to the point of Adobe AIR - is it basically writing web applications that run on fewer platforms than web applications?
<Hobbsee> so there could well be incompatibility there (either now in the future)
<andresmujica> one of the air apps installed is called FotoBoth, a lame copy of cheese...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's trying to cash in on the macbook appeal
<Rocket2DMn> yeah this is using an entire process that is unsupported.... getlibs isnt in any of our repos or debian's
<Alonely> heya; I'm having an incredibly aggravating time trying to dual-boot Windows and Linux; when I attempt to install Ubuntu, this shows up: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Alonely> I want this so badly to work :<
<Rocket2DMn> Alonely, this isnt a support channel, you should try #ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> what version of ubuntu are you using anyway, i havent seen that error in quite some time
<Alonely> I know, I'm just venting frustration
<Alonely> hrm, to be honest, I'm not exactly sure
<Alonely> stupid as that is
<Alonely> my friend burned me a copy awhile ago and I just now got around to using it
<Rocket2DMn> how long ago was awhile ago
<Alonely> probably about a year
<Rocket2DMn> yeah that could be an unsupported version of Ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> you should download the latest from ubuntu.com
<Alonely> mm, I'll just have to wait until I can burn the newest one
<Hobbsee> or get them to send you one
<Alonely> as of now I have no blank CDs, bah
<Alonely> true
<Hobbsee> where are you located?
<Alonely> Florida, USA
<Hobbsee> hrm
 * Hobbsee looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/NewUser
<Hobbsee> there are some linux user groups there - one of them can probably give you a cd of it
<Hobbsee> someone in #ubuntu-florida might be able to send you one more quickly, too
<Alonely> thankya! :D
<Hobbsee> you're welcome!
 * Hobbsee has a couple, but is in australia, so isn't so much help ;)
<Alonely> :<
<Alonely> poo
<Alonely> alsoalso, since my newbishness has already been displayed
<Alonely> I have a quick question: kubuntu or xubuntu?
<Alonely> I'm thinking KDE
<Hobbsee> which do you like the look of more?
<Alonely> Kubuntu
<Alonely> so that?
<Hobbsee> then go with that ;)
<Alonely> 'kay
<Alonely> gee tanks
<duanedesign> bug #307684 could someone please set this bug to 'wishlist', thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307684 in transmission "Transmission should not verify all data when restarted after forced exit by logout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307684
<crimsun> duanedesign: done.
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> Bug #311415 I think this bug should probabally be set to 'wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<duanedesign> a bug concerning a broken link on https://help.ubuntu.com should be attached to?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-website, i think
<duanedesign> i  think you are right. i did one awhile back and couldnt remember it.
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> you
<duanedesign> I think Bug #311747 should be set to 'wishlist', thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311747 in ubuntu "canonical priority should be system (gnome) performance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311747
<maco> kernel.org's priority maybe ought to be up there as well...
<Hobbsee> that sounds like it should get lost in the murky depths of brainstorm
 * Hobbsee smacks it with a stick
<duanedesign> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> np
<duanedesign> I think Bug #311606 should be set to 'wishlist' thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311606 in ubuntu "Wish: Multilingual password option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311606
<Hobbsee> marked
<duanedesign> thank you again
<_ismael_> bonjour
<_ismael_> hi
<skorasaurus> howdy.
<nhandler> Hi skorasaurus
<skorasaurus> how do I create an upstream task ? I was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Marking%20a%20Bug%20as%20Requiring%20Forwarding but it does not say how.
<skorasaurus> i suggest that it should say how, or at least, link to a page that it should.
<skorasaurus> link to a page that describes how*
<nhandler> skorasaurus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches explains how to set a bug watch
<skorasaurus> nhandler, aha.
<nhandler> Feel free to edit the wiki page to make it more clear
<skorasaurus> I'm confused then, what's the difference between creating an upstream task and setting a bug watch ?
<skorasaurus> (they seem like the same thing, or no ?)
<skorasaurus> nhandler, i'll edit the page.
<nhandler> They are pretty much the same thing. An upstream task just says that it affects an upstream project. A bug watch takes it one step further and actually links to an upstream bug report
<skorasaurus> k. thanks for the info.
<skorasaurus> I'll add that to the page too.
 * skorasaurus is starting to triage bugs and is forwarding one upstream
<nhandler> skorasaurus: Keep in mind, many people will sometimes use the two terms interchangeably
<skorasaurus> k. thanks.
<charlie-tca> Here's an interesting bug... bug 311759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311759 in ubuntu "booting failure with multiboot 8.10 live cd`s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311759
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: ping
<skorasaurus> Hi.
<Nafallo> ubottu: please kick emma or something...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skorasaurus> i just triaged one of my first bugs, anyone mind to see if I did it right ?
<joumetal> what is number of that bug?
<skorasaurus> oh sorry.
<skorasaurus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/brasero/+bug/311880
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311880 in brasero "Brasero reports ISO standard as having gender. [typo]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> skorasaurus, good work. I marked it triaged. Thanks for the help
<skorasaurus> once I do my part, do I post in here that it needs to be marked triaged ?
<skorasaurus> (because it's marked confirmed, right ?)
<hggdh> skorasaurus, yes, it was marked confirmed. Only bug-control can mark it triaged
<skorasaurus> k.
<hggdh> once it has been confirmed, and there is nothing else to be done by bugsquad/control, we mark it traiged
<skorasaurus> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> since you did it all... THANKS
<grindhold> hello: i've got a strange problem. i installed a fresh ubuntu on a pc. i tried to install the updates on the system but it tells me, that it cannot reach the update servers. sources.list fits and i don't know what to do else. on this pc i can reach the update-servers
<grindhold> i already tried the main server, the german server an the switzerland server for updates
<grindhold> i also get very much md5 hashsum mismatches for no reason
<hggdh> grindhold, you will probably get more help on #ubuntu -- this channel is not for user support
<hggdh> but
<hggdh> you *do* have a network connection, right?
<LimCore> hello
<grindhold> yes. ubuntu already installed about 50 packages :D
<grindhold> err.. updates
<LimCore> [8.10] switching of users - fails on all boxes I have access too.  Either epically (it doesnt work at all, or crashes machine with nvidia driver) or partially (it works at random, on intell gfx)
<hggdh> grindhold, did you manually change the sources.list? and what version of Ubuntu?
<LimCore> report this agains what package? Im testing on gnome
<grindhold> intrepid. i changed sources.list with the graphical interface
<hggdh> LimCore, fast-user-switch-applet
<LimCore> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> grindhold, can you show your sources.list in a pastebin?
<grindhold> roger
<LimCore> how to get a bug to have higher fixme priority>
<hggdh> LimCore, you can raise the importance (but this will not mean that it will be worked now). You can also esplain in the bug *why* it should be looked at now
<hggdh> s/esplain/explain/
<grindhold> this here is the sources.list http://pastebin.com/d4503b875
<LimCore> well it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/311978 anyway
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311978 in fast-user-switch-applet "epic or partiall fail of user switching: crash (nvidia) or works only each 2nd or 3rd time (intell gfx) " [Undecided,New]
<grindhold> short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvgfilter680li.so')
<grindhold> what does that mean
<grindhold> i just wanted to fix broken packages
<grindhold> and get this error oO
<LimCore> grindhold: pastebin or something the full error?
<grindhold> damnit... closed the window.. i am trying to reproduce the error
<grindhold> here :
<grindhold> http://pastebin.com/d23d1514
<hggdh> grindhold, it looks like your sources.list is kosher
<grindhold> thx hggdh, i think that too
<hggdh> grindhold, how are you on disk space?
<grindhold> hggdh: this pc has about 960 GB free space :D
<grindhold> sooo. i deleted these packages manually from /var/cache/apt/archives, restarted and tried to reinstall them.. now i get these: http://rafb.net/p/9z1UC782.html
<grindhold> i am about to milk mice -.-
<hggdh> grindhold, let's get back to disk space: did you install under one single filesystem?
<grindhold> i have a swap with the size of 2 GiB on a 500 GB disk. the rest ist ext3 and the ubuntu is running on it
<grindhold> i have a second disk fully formatted in ext3, mounted under /media/files
<hggdh> ok, so all of Ubuntu is under /
<grindhold> roger
<grindhold> yes.. the 498 GiB partition is mounted under /
<joumetal> bug 130813 looks similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130813 in apt-mirror "Hash Sum mismatch" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130813
<joumetal> grindhold: have you already tried archive.ubuntu.com?
<hggdh> joumetal, good idea
<grindhold> yes i tried, joumetal. that's the Ubuntu Main Server, aight?
<joumetal> yes. does it give same error? (after apt-get update)
<hggdh> grindhold, yes. did you put *all* sources.list under it?
<grindhold> how do you mean that? hggdh
<hggdh> all sources in sources.list were using archive.ubuntu.com, correct?
<grindhold> i have to look at sources.list again.. just a moment
<grindhold> hggdh: everything runs under archive.ubuntu.com except 2 lines with "archive.canonical.com"
<grindhold> it should be allright, no?
<hggdh> it should, but just in case, comment out the archive.canonical.com
<hggdh> and try again
 * hggdh does not believe in witches, but that they exist, they do
<grindhold> i commented it out. now i have a new prob maybe this makes things clearer: i get this error: "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" while trying to get the new repository indexes
<hggdh> yay
<grindhold> it's so confuscating :D
<crimsun> keep in mind that transparent proxies often do nefarious things. check with your isp.
<grindhold> but the source is NOT offline and from another pc with the same isp in the same household i reach the packages :D
<crimsun> grindhold: is that bzip2 error reproducible across several hours?
<grindhold> it is ocurring at all servers
<grindhold> now i tried the "find best server"-feature
<grindhold> i get the same error
<grindhold> crimsun: i do not think, that the sources are down.. its nearly impossible, that so many are down. and i reach them with another pc in the same network. thats the riddiculous thing
<joumetal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756864 gives some suggestions. like aptitude update and links to another thread too.
<crimsun> grindhold: i doubt it would be the repositories' issue
<crimsun> grindhold: i suspect either a medium error (wireless or wired ethernet?) or a driver error
<crimsun> grindhold: i.e., which driver are you using?
<grindhold> driver for ethernet?
<crimsun> grindhold: whichever driver for whichever hardware over which the data flow
<grindhold> ehrmm.. how am i going to find that out?
<grindhold> i think i will not do that with ifconfig
<crimsun> grindhold: lspci -v and lsmod
<grindhold> lsmod http://pastebin.com/d3aac2f9c  lspci  http://pastebin.com/d2813b405
<crimsun> grindhold: is the r8169 driver generating any errors that you can see via dmesg?
<grindhold> i can see none.. i searched with dmesg | grep r8169
<grindhold> i get this > http://pastebin.com/d1ef986b1
<crimsun> grindhold: ok. how comfortable are you reading network traces? (tcpdump/tshark output)
<crimsun> (or wireshark if you prefer a gui)
<grindhold> i would use wireshark if i were able to download it. i may try. i know the main protocols, but i am not really able to interpret the hexdump
<crimsun> ok, let's go another level higher. anything suspicious in /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<grindhold> define "suspicious". there are files that begin with the names of servers i tried yet. the mainserver, the german mainserver, and intergenia.ubuntu.de further there are the canonical archives, a lock file, and a folder with the name partial. i can not see anything that shouldn|t be there
<crimsun> grindhold: ok, this may sound stupid, but does bunzip2 actually work properly? can you confirm with a silly text file?
<grindhold> this textfile is supposed to be saved als .bz2, aight?
<grindhold> okay.. bunzip2 yourmum.bz2 --> bunzip2: yourmum.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<grindhold> i think it works right
<crimsun> grindhold: sorry, you should bzip2 a text file, then bunzip2 it
<grindhold> ahrgs kay :)
<grindhold> yes it works
<crimsun> oh, whew
<grindhold> i the outputfile is the same as the input
<crimsun> can you try backing up /var/lib/apt/lists/*, then removing it and rerunning the aptitude update ?
<grindhold> i can try.. atm the system is wasted anyway :D
<grindhold> just wait a moment
<crimsun> i'm actually headed out for dinner, but i will check back in ~3 hours. hopefully you'll have chased it down. =)
<grindhold> i hope too
<grindhold> thx
<hggdh> grindhold, how are things going?
<grindhold> hggdh: just reinstalling the whole system
<grindhold> i cant find anything else.. its riddiculous
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: contentless pong?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-21
<yoasif> anyone around?
<micahg> sure yoasif
<yoasif> micahg, heya -- im not sure about this, but i'm running kile in gnome, and it doesn't use gtk widgets (in lucid) -- isn't it supposed to have gtk+ widgets if i change it in qt4config?
<micahg> yoasif: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<yoasif> micahg, sure -- but this is more of a kde app in gnome question -- any better place to ask that?
<micahg> yoasif: no, that's the support channel
<micahg> for lucid
<yoasif> since it's the same version of kile that is in karmic
<yoasif> sure micahg
<micahg> yoasif: if you discover it's a bug, then you can come back and we'll triage it :)
<yoasif> micahg, i'm not even sure it's a bug haha -- im getting someone in another channel telling me that kde apps don't necessarily use the qt4 theme
<micahg> yoasif: well, I don't know anything about Lucid or how things have changed
<micahg> yoasif: the people in #ubuntu+1 know Lucid, so that's why I suggested it
<yoasif> yea
<maco> bdmurray: i'm about to expire from bug control. can you renew me?
<maco> thnx
<micahg> maco: as a member of MOTU, you're automatically a member of bug control
<maco> micahg: oooo right
<maco> ok guess it doesnt matter if my direct membership expires then :)
<hggdh> maco: I would expect a lot of direct membership to be overridden by group ones
<micahg> hggdh: I think bdmurray is trying to whittle that down
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> is bug 229370 actually a bug, or is it more desired behaviour to prevent everything you (not) want and more from showing up in Places?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229370 in nautilus "Regression: USB removable storage devices listed in fstab no longer show in "Computer" " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229370
<LimCore> Why are we confusing new users with stupid keymap question since 4 years(?) and counting?
<LimCore> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of ubiquity (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/428626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428626 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installation asks stupid questions confusing new users. Like Dvorak." [Undecided,Invalid]
<LimCore> should I make new bug, or how can I reopen this one.  The problem is that this question is confusing.  Solution:  write there a text informing to just use the default if not certain.  This is needed because new users have no idea what this questions means and what to do
<LimCore> (The user does not know that the first option is ok to just leave it and continue with next step)
<qense> chrisccoulson: Apologises for bug 488143. Shall I convert it to a nautilus bug nevertheless?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488143 in nautilus ""Open with other application" requires full path of applications in path" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488143
<chrisccoulson> qense - i'm not sure. the screenshots there are from firefox, and that's a known issue with that dialog. you say that the nautilus dialog has a similar issue though?
<chrisccoulson> (i can't check that yet, as i'm at work)
<qense> yes, I could confirm that bug for Nautilus out of my own experience in the past; that was why I handled it like a Nautilus bug.
<chrisccoulson> qense - the nautilus dialog looks something like this: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_DrjM_l2eDa8/SoTGj6msnyI/AAAAAAAATIU/MByky82WbHs/s512/screenshot%20004.png
<chrisccoulson> is that the one you're referring too?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't think that one had the same issue though
<qense> ah, things must have changed since I last used it: double mistake from my side
<chrisccoulson> qense - no worries :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll re-assign that one to firefox for now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<qense> thank you!
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: what is up with that watermark on the screenshot?
<chrisccoulson> greg-g - not sure, as the screenshot is not mine
<greg-g> chrisccoulson: ah :)
<chrisccoulson> i just picked a random screenshot from google ;)
<ejat> did someone know how to remove / delete previous conversation in empathy ?
<qense> Is bug 229370 a real bug, or is it desired behaviour to hide certain /etc/fstab-entries in Nautilus' Places?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229370 in nautilus "Regression: USB removable storage devices listed in fstab no longer show in "Computer" " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229370
<malev> Hi, I've been talking to the reporter from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/497210  he shows really helpful, I really don't know if this is a bug or not, could some one give me a hand?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497210 in nautilus "freezes indefinitely with busy cursor when viewing folder with many/large files" [Low,Incomplete]
<qense> mac_v: regarding bug 390532: I'm not so sure if allowing to add an extra column to the ListView would solve this problem, especially since I recall a kernel change that (partially?) disabled updating the Accessed Date -- had something to do with ext4 and/or SSDs. What about the initial suggestion made by the reporter in the description?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390532 in hundredpapercuts "Nautilus Icon view does not allow all the sort options available in List view" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390532
<qense> malev: that seems to be an issue in the thumbnail generator indeed, I would look up what is responsible for making sure the settings are adhered to and report it at the proper upstream if it hasn't already been reported there.
<qense> malev: you could try to reproduce it yourself
<qense> (reproduce the ignoring of the tumbnail generating settings)
<malev> qense, but I don't have that problem, the thumbnails bound works really fine for me...
<qense> malev: you could ask him what happens when he loads the directory on a clean user account (i.e. settings reset, anything that might obstruct the thumbnail generator settings deleted)
<malev> qense, oks! excelent idea. thanks
<qense> you're welcome :)
<mac_v> qense: hi.. the bug doesnt really seem about adding an extra column... but rather that the sorting by date accessed isnt available in the right click unless the user searches for it in the preferences
<mac_v> also , its the same behavior in "Icon view" too
<qense> mac_v: iirc the reporter says that the files are sorted according to the rules of the directory right away, and not easy identifiable as new. He mentiones the way Windows does it, which he finds is better than the way Nautilus currently handles things: sorting the files right away and not marking them. He doesn't seem to be really providing a solution, though.
<qense> true, adding it to Listview wouldn't solve it
<qense> for IconView
<qense> mac_v: however, the changes you made to the bug report do seem to indicate that you would like to solve it with ListView additions.
<mac_v> qense: IMO , its the difference between date modified and date accessed which causes this different behavior... if you copy a file the date modified doesnt change... so the easiest "fix" would be to *also* display the 'Date accessed' in the arrange by submenu  , since even if the list view option is enabled , it doesnt get displayed now
<mac_v> for the icon view
<mac_v> and there seems no easy way to sort by "date accessed" in icon view
<qense> mac_v: but I doubt that still gets set at all times, since iirc it as (partially?) disabled in the kernel due to ext4 and/or SSD issues a while ago.
<qense> at least it wouldn't be a proper soluation that would work on all systems
<mac_v> qense: oh... i'm not sure about the kernel changes
<chrisccoulson> "date accessed" is an unreliable metric, as not all filesystems support it (although I might be wrong there), and it can be disabled on those which do by mounting with "noatime"
<qense> And what does relatime do exactly?
<qense> that is default now, irrc
<qense> if I'm correct*
 * mac_v checks
<chrisccoulson> relatime only updates atime if the previous atime is older than mtime (modified time)
<chrisccoulson> and that is the default mount option in ubuntu
<qense> so it isn't reliable either, relatime only makes sure that atime isn't older than mtime
<chrisccoulson> qense - yeah, that's right
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: then how does list view solve this? or does it also give wrong results?
<joaopinto> anyone familiar with getting the list of bugs for a specific project using launchpadlib ?
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - not sure, as i haven't read the whole scrollback yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> so i only have half the conversation
<chrisccoulson> and i'm just about to finish work now
<qense> mac_v: Like you said, ListView doesn't support atime, so it hasn't got a problem with it.
<mac_v> hmm...
<qense> but aren't the files copied or moved to a directory already selected by default?
<qense> That would seem the most logical option to me
<qense> (to do that, if it isn't already being done)
<qense> I wouldn't go with not sorting new files, it would be ugly
<qense> mac_v: I can't confirm the bug, actually. Files I copied or moved are selected afterwards.
<mac_v> qense: the files are selected , but dont display at the end of the list
<qense> is that what we want? Would breaking the sorting really be helpful?
<mac_v> qense: in windows , when new file is added to a folder the user can get the file displayed at the end and this probably helps in folders such as downloads or other folders where user constantly adds new files
<mac_v> easier to recognize when the file was added...
 * mac_v but got used to the alphabetical order , so doesnt make a difference for me :)
<qense> you want a permanent sorting method so you can sort a directory on "newly added files"?
<qense> 'want'*
<qense> I'm not sure if we can provide that
<qense> we could, but not without a lot of overhead
<mac_v> qense: if the sort by date accessed works with List view , why should it not work [I didnt understand the problem why icon view alone cant sort it like so]
<qense> mac_v: it would be deceptive to add it since it's not reliable
<mac_v> hmm...
<qense> it might even not be changed when you copy a file to a directory
<qense> or probably: it probably won't be changed
<mac_v> qense: not sure , what to do then.. maybe we can let the nautilus devs comment on it then?
<qense> well, the way you put it it's more a feature request -- at least, if you leave atime and a ListView column for the value out of it -- requesting a way of sorting files on "added to directory"
<qense> and I'm not so sure if would be easy to create such a thing
<qense> we could let Nautilus create a database to keep track of this, but that would be too much overhead in my eyes
<mac_v> qense: it *does* change when you copy a file... [i havent been able to notice any irregularities yet... ]
<qense> it does?
<mac_v> yup
<qense> reliably?
<qense> on most systems?
<mac_v> qense: i havent noticed any problems on ext4..
<qense> Could you check in /ets/fstab if you're using relatime, or something different?
<mac_v> qense: my fstab , from Lucid > http://paste.ubuntu.com/344180/  its the default and i havent edited anything other than assigning the partitions during install
<qense> no relatime in there, but iirc it's the default anyway
<mac_v> yeah , i think so too , vaguely recall "relatime" being in the fstabs earlier than jaunty
<qense> For sorting a directory on "new to this directory" I would suggest to direct the reporter (our yourself ;)) to Brainstorma and/or the mailists and mark the bug as Invalid because newly copied/moved files are selected. Do you agree? It is a bit too much for a bug report and it's not really a regression.
<mac_v> qense: IMO , it isnt a feature request *if* date accessed is reliable... it seems a basic feature not being available for icon view... but you can triage the bug accordingly as you feel fit :)
<mac_v> qense: also , the best judge for the bug would be nautilus devs who probably have a reason for not exposing the option
<mac_v> or maybe they just forgot ;)
<qense> mac_v: you're right: for further enhancement we could direct the reporter to Brainstorm and the mailists, but we could use the bug report as a bug asking for atime to be allowed as a sorting value
<qense> and report it upstream, of course
<qense> interesting read about atime: http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<mac_v> qense: first we can report it upstream or maybe we could ping someone on #nautilus ?
<qense> I would file a bug, we would be more likely to get a response from the right dev
<mac_v> qense: great, thanks :)
<qense> mac_v: I'll triage the bug as I said, if that's alright with you. Thanks for your input!
<mac_v> qense: hasnt bug been fixed? Bug #58205 , there is already a format in the context menu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 58205 in nautilus "Should provide Right-Click->Format..." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58205
<qense> mac_v: let me check
<qense> mac_v: yes it is! thanks for mentioning
<mac_v> ;)
<qense> mac_v: btw, why aren't you a member of bugcontrol yet? You're doing so much work, you would probably be granted membership very fast.
<mac_v> qense: hmm , never thought of applying... i should someday :) hopefully soon...
<qense> yes you should!
<qense> pitti: do you think that bug 229370 could be related to bug 463347 or maybe bug 469837? I reckon it probably is somewhere in devicekit-disks, but I'm not sure if it is a duplicate of an already reported bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229370 in nautilus "Regression: USB removable storage devices listed in fstab no longer show in "Computer" " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229370
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463347 in udev "devices not detected -- too many open files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463347
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469837 in devicekit-disks "[Karmic] Internal drives don't always show up in Nautilus/Places menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469837
<qense> I do find many ancient bug reports with similar symptoms as bug 229370, but they were fixed in GNOME 2.14. :S
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229370 in nautilus "Regression: USB removable storage devices listed in fstab no longer show in "Computer" " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229370
<qense> oops
<qense> was talking in #ubuntu-bugs all the time, pitti's not here
<Hellow> *clap*
<maxb> Does anyone know if there is a bug for mysterious i915 graphics issues in lucid? Screen going blank for no discernible reason?
<joumetal> maxb: bug 494062 maybe
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494062 in linux "i915: KMS disabled when vga16fb is loaded with Lucid Kernel 2.6.32-7.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494062
<MTecknology> where is the plugin for firefox with responses for bugs?
<yofel_> MTecknology: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> yofel: this doesn't seem to want to work for mw...
<MTecknology> me*
<MTecknology> I see [+edit+] and [+reload+]; but nothing that I can use..
<yofel> yeah, just noticed right now too that I can only use my self-defined responses
<yofel> bdmurray: ?
<MTecknology> bdmurray: fixitfixitfixit..... fixit
<micahg> MTecknology: did you restart FF?
<MTecknology> micahg: ya
<micahg> hmmm
<MTecknology> I need to run errands - bbl
<yofel> micahg: I see all my self-defined responses + edit and reload. Pressing reload says 'standard replies reloaded' but still doesn't display them
<micahg> yofel: idk, wfm in ff3.6b5
<yofel> ffx3.5.6 - lucid
<yofel> err...
<yofel> looking at my ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/prefs.js
<micahg> yofel: you can always try a new profile
<yofel> ALL response items exept self-defined ones are labeled as 'Use Storage Symptom'
<micahg> yofel: try a new profile
<yofel> and most responses were overwritten with the storage response text o.O
<micahg> firefox -ProfileManager
<micahg> yofel: maybe one of your extensions isn't playing nice
<yofel> yeah, could be
<yofel> I'll try a new profile in a while, have to finish something first
<micahg> yofel: if you see the defaults in a new profile, you know it's one of your extensions or a problem with your profile
<yofel> no luck, new profile doesn't improve anything and Namoroka refuses to work (it uses 100% CPU and the window contents don't get refreshed)
<micahg> yofel: what extensions do you have installed at the OS level
<micahg> ?
<yofel> mom
<micahg> ?
<yofel> only lp-improvements and ubufox
<yofel> let's try to disable the plugins...
<yofel> nope, doesn't help either
<MTecknology> I see you're still having the same issue
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-22
<hggdh> FYI: eeeBotu will be off for 5m for a security update reboot
<hggdh> FYI: eeeBotu is back
<hggdh> not quite 5 minutes. Good boot, good Ubuntu :-)
<maxb> eee
<maxb> oops
<hggdh> oooops?
<autra> hi everyone
<mansa> i had a doubt as to how to start contributing to ubuntu
<mansa> that is how do i start fixing bugs
<mansa> How do i start with the bug fixing
<mansa> were do i see the bugs available to fix
<pedro_> mansa, for bug fixing is better to ask on #ubuntu-motu
<pedro_> hello fabio_
<mansa> but were do i see the list of bugs.
<fabio_> hi pedro_
<pedro_> mansa, bugs.launchpad.net
<pedro_> mansa, there's some info on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs too
<autra> got a question...
<autra> for bug #24330, do you think it should be put back to "incomplete", as it has been nearly 5 months without any activity?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 24330 in gentoo "CIFS mount blocks suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24330
<ali1234> so, i have a question about bug 485923, of which i'm the reporter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485923 in gnome-settings-daemon "Probable memory leak in gnome-settings-daemon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485923
<ali1234> i've been tracking down the bug and i think i've found the cause of at least part of it
<ali1234> it appears to be the result of multiple bugs interacting
<ali1234> so, i'm wondering, should i report all the individual bugs, or just add what i found to this bug report, add in all the other packages that are involved, and let them sort it out?
<autra> well, it is no harm to add comments to this bug
<ali1234> yeah, see, i no longer think the bug is actually in gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-volume-control-applet
<ali1234> i think it is actually two unrelated pulse audio bugs
<ali1234> and possible a wine bug
<autra> ok lol
<autra> just explain everything in the bug, and we'll see what Chris will do ;-)
<ali1234> it's actually kind of hard to tell who is at fault for not freeing some random piece of memory
<ali1234> but it's only a problem because another piece of code is allocating a lot of audio sinks unnecessarily
<ali1234> also this might only explain the leak in gvca and be totally unrelated to gsd
<ali1234> meh, i will just do the loooong explanation and add all involved packages
<ali1234> can i change the bug title?
<ali1234> nvm, i can :)
<ali1234> hmm i just remembered something: mplayer prints a message about "broken pulseaudio pausing" and this bug happens when i pause spotify...
<autra> @ali1234: saw it. This seems quite serious. Does every application running with wine do that ?
<ali1234> autra: i only use 1 app with wine, so i don't know for sure
<ali1234> i use spotify (which is a music streaming app if you dont know it)
<autra> already heard about it
<ali1234> when i use wine it happens while spotify is playing
<ali1234> when i use wine-1.2 it happens only while spotify is paused
<autra> how can i check on my own system ? I'm using wine for several applications...
<ali1234> open gvca
<ali1234> go to the applications tab
<ali1234> you should see ALSA plug-in [wine preloader]
<ali1234> if it's flickering like crazy, it's happening to you
<ali1234> i'm using wine-1.2 because wine + pulseaudio is terrible
<ali1234> with standard wine, sound cuts out after a few seconds in any wine app
<ali1234> at least judging by the complaints i read on various forums :)
<autra> well, i'm not using wine 1.2, and it happens that sound cut.... But usually, it works fine
<autra> I'll check it when I will be at home
<ali1234> with wine-1.2 it appears to work fine
<ali1234> except that while spotify is paused it's causing gvca to leak memory at a silly rate
<ali1234> thing is, this is two unrelated and individually not very serious bugs, which when combined, really screw you over
<ali1234> anyway, i'm just adapting pacat to demonstrate the gnome bug. then i'll look at wine. it's probably a spotify bug tbh. that program is VERY buggy
<ali1234> video demonstrating what happens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx5p6H8M2CI
<autra> !
<autra> At least, I would be able to see if it's happen with spotify
<autra> without sorry
<ali1234> with regular wine (1.0?) the reverse happens: it flickers only while playing (not paused)
<ali1234> at least it does for about 30 seconds until it cuts out completely
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu!!
<ali1234> where do i get those dbgsym packages? i have all repos enabled but i can't see them...
<ali1234> ah they have their own repo...
<hggdh> ali1234: also keep in mind that the main repos also carry a lot of .dbg
<ali1234> not for the packages i needed
<hggdh> usually you will need much more than just the dbg/dgbsym for the package(s) you want. An easy way of getting all needed is to 'sudo apport-retrace' on a crash report
<ali1234> i don't have a crash report, it's a memory leak
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> that packages w/o bug subscribers report is plain text okay or do you want html output?
<pedro_> bdmurray, plain text works fine for me :-)
<pedro_> we just want to know the package name
<pedro_> no need to bother with html
<bdmurray> pedro_: mail sent with results from last week then
<pedro_> bdmurray, \o/! awesome, thanks a lot!
<bdmurray> maco: you are an indirect member of the team so your membership expiring is meaningless
<maco> bdmurray: yeah micahg pointed that out
<bdmurray> cool
<Laibsch> Hi
<malev> Hi! any idea of what can I do with this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/497221
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497221 in linux "No sound in HP Pavilion dv6z laptop with ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<malev> I've asked in the ubuntu channel if someone has that laptop, but... no luke
<malev> I'm sorry, there was no lucky.
<micahg> malev: have you seen this:
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<malev> yes I do
<malev> And I recommed it to the R
<malev> sorry again, yes I did
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<micahg> bdmurray: 5-a-day daily stats seem to be broke
<malev> micahg, maybe is not a bug... and a problem of configuration....
<micahg> malev: sorry, I don't know much about sound
<malev> micahg, don't worry!
<malev> micahg, hey, have you seen a mail from qense asking for people to adopt a Nautilus for the bug triage. Do you think that is a better way to start with this, you know, to specialize in one package.
<micahg> malev: it depends what you want to do, I like to speciailize, it doesn't work for everyone
<malev> micahg, mmm I think I'm gonna go for it. is the adpot-a-package project still working? I've only found out about it because of this guy qense and his mail
<micahg> malev: it's an ongoing thing
<malev> micahg, excelent! thanks
<malev> micahg, I've seen that you submit to firefox, great! -> to submit in a package the only thing I have to do is to edit the wiki?
<malev> hggdh, Hi, is recommended to create a profile page at the ubuntu's wiki. you know, like: wiki.ubuntu.com/Hggdh  and it case that it is... how can I do to make one?
<hggdh> malev_: you should have an empty page under your Wiki Id. Just copy somebody's page in, and edit
<malev_> hggdh, ohh! thanks!!!
<hggdh> malev_: welcome :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-23
<dhillon-v10> bdmurray, hi :D I see that a lot of bugs that require packaging have broken upstream links so should they be marked invalid or incomplete, which is better in this case
<bdmurray> dhillon-v10: incomplete asking the reporter for working links
<dhillon-v10> bdmurray, thanks :D you are awesome
<micahg> bdmurray: is a bzr checkout the only way to play with search-bugs right now?
<chih> secret!!!
<chih> absolutely no telling
<micahg> chih: ??
<chih> micahg,  sorry. i was posting on the wrong channel :)
<micahg> ok
<nigel_nb> micahg: ping, aroudn?
<micahg> nigel_nb: yep :)
<nigel_nb> been long since I triaged, but I guess today's also lost to work
<nigel_nb> anyways, any idea who's responsible for Ubuntu QA blog?
<micahg> nigel_nb: pedro I think
<nigel_nb> micahg: a little bit of spam which should be removed http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/28
<nigel_nb> its kinda crazy for the QA team website to get spammed, bad publicity
<micahg> nigel_nb: it's a blog, if you want comments, you can't avoid it
<nigel_nb> micahg: true, but I thought I could alert someone to remove it :)
<micahg> of course :)
<nigel_nb> do notify pedro if u catch up to speed with him,
<micahg> ok
<kaddi> hi, can someone help me out. I'm trying to get a bugreport for nspluginviewer in konqueror and I can't find the developer packages for it to create a trace
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya thekorn
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> i wanted to report a bug in the karmic binary of gedit, but i don't find the right package where to report
<PrototypeX29A> i only find the source package
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit
<PrototypeX29A> is this the right place to report problems with the binary?
<qense> yes indeed
<PrototypeX29A> the "source" did confuse me
<qense> PrototypeX29A: the source package is the 'mother' of the binary, it's where it's compiled from.
<PrototypeX29A> naturally :)
<qense> several binaries can be compiled from one source package, that's why we distinguish between them
<PrototypeX29A> thanks
<qense> you're welcome :)
<PrototypeX29A> lp #499889 it is
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499889 in gedit ""Type name of new folder" does not have focus, when doing "save as" with descending ordering." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499889
<szim90> hello, I have a question about triaging a bug.
<szim90> specifically 485212
<szim90> if the reporter seems to no longer care, but someone else has marked that it effects them, should I close the report?
<szim90> it seems to be a duplicate of 292051
<PrototypeX29A> maybe this falls under can not reproduce
<PrototypeX29A> oder to few information
<micahg> szim90: I would mark it a duplicate and add an ubuntu task to the upstream bug
<micahg> szim90: actually maybe don't do that...
<micahg> hggdh: you around?
<szim90> micahg, can I mark an upstream bug if I'm not on bugcontrol?
<micahg> szim90: hold on, I forgot the policy :)
<micahg> bdmurray: what did we agree on when LP is upstream for a bug?
<asac> szim90: just try... if it works, it works. otherwise not :)
<szim90> it would appear that the developer page links to the launchpad page for bugs.
<thekorn> my personal opinion here is: mark this bug as incomplete and address the other user who is affected directly if he still does have this problem
<thekorn> ad can provide the neccessary information
<thekorn> s/ad/and
<micahg> thekorn: well, it seems like a dup, so my question is just what is our LP is upstream dupe policy for non-Ubuntu only apps
<thekorn> hmm, good question, do we have one ;)
<micahg> thekorn: I thought we decided on one at the last meeting
 * micahg goes to check the chat logs
 * thekorn greps for the meeting logs
<thekorn> micahg, how can you know, you were late ? :)
<micahg> thekorn: the discussion didn't start till I got there as it was my item :)
<micahg> and the IRC logs for the channel are published, but I'm not looking at those
<micahg> szim90: the consensus seems to have been to add a task on the upstream bug
<micahg> wait that's not right
<micahg> we seemed to skip this use case entirely which was the whole point...
<thekorn> hmm, for me it seems we did not cover the duplcate case
<micahg> thekorn: right
<micahg> and no one seems to be around :)
<thekorn> ok, I think in this case it would make sense to just set the bug to incomplete
<thekorn> as the user who is affected by it if it is still a problem
<szim90> alright. Should I put a link in the comments to the other one, as the other bug as a workaround.
<thekorn> and if he can give more information
<thekorn> if not, close it
<thekorn> if so, let's start to find a solution at this point ;)
<thekorn> szim90, I think this would be great
<szim90> so, final consensus is mark as incomple - Needs info, and add a note in the comments that the upstream bug as a workaround for other users.
<thekorn> that's how I would act in this situation, it will atleast reduce the amount of bugmails send
<szim90> ok. Also, though I'm not a developer, is it possible to solve bugs like this on the packaging level (all that's needed to resolve this is to edit one of the .desktop files)
<thekorn> szim90, for your info " KaiserSoze" is the other user who clickt the "this bug affects me too" button, just in case you  would like to adress him directly
<thekorn> szim90, is this desktop file shipped as part of the upstream release?
<thekorn> or added by an patch in the packaging process
<szim90> I'm not sure.
<thekorn> szim90, the best way here is to solve this in the project itself
<thekorn> to keep the diff to upstream as small as possible
<thekorn> but you can ofcourse fix it in the package and send the patch upstream
<szim90> alright. I mentioned it because this bug has been open in upstream for a year, and it seems like a simple fix.
<szim90> Hm, never patched anything before.
<thekorn> szim90, maybe it is because upstream is inactive for a long time
<szim90> alright, I'll look into patching it and sending it upstream. And I marked 485212 as incomplete.
<thekorn> super cool, thanks szim90
<szim90> no problem, thanks for the help thekorn and micahg. And I'll email KaiserSoze about the bug.
<thekorn> szim90, he is subscribed to the bugreport, so he will get your comments by mail
<szim90> even better.
<szim90> Thanks.
<hggdh> micahg: I am here
<nigel_nb> hey everyone
<nigel_nb> hggdh: around?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I was just goin through the list of bugs we've been asked to close as invalid because of apport error
<nigel_nb> I can't see some of the bugs or change status in the ones I can see
<hggdh> this may be due to the fact that some of the bugs are private
<hggdh> now, for changing status, you should be able to
<nigel_nb> I think when a bug is parked as dup of a private I can change status too
<hggdh> I sort of doubt ;-)
<nigel_nb> correction
<hggdh> the private status should trump all else. If it does not, I would consider it as a bug in itself
<nigel_nb> s/can/can't
<hggdh> ah
<nigel_nb> which means *evil grin* the bug control has to do a whole lot of work
<hggdh> yes...
<nigel_nb> I tried.. ;)
<micahg> hggdh: did you see the scrollback about dups for upstream bugs where lp is upstream?
<hggdh> micahg: no, will scroll back and read it
<micahg> hggdh: around 11:30 AM
<hggdh> nigel_nb: give us the bug #s that you cannot change, and we will do it
<nigel_nb> from around 90 to 125 i picked 5 in random
<nigel_nb> all of them were unchangeable
<nigel_nb> i.e., in the last of bugs, from line number 90 to 125
<nigel_nb> is there any way to give a list of bugs and only see them
<hggdh> micahg: read the backlog, but I am confused on what is the question
<hggdh> brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-24
<micahg> hggdh: the question is that if an upstream project which uses LP already has a bug for something that's in ubuntu and there is a bug in ubuntu, what do we do?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> micahg: then yes, I think dupping against the upstream would make sense. But this would have to be always done -- it does not make sense to have different options
<micahg> hggdh: well, 1. should upstream see ubuntu bug spam?
<micahg> 2. can LP have an upstream task to itself?
<hggdh> two good questions, no easy answer. But (1) they already see bug spam (or, at least, can see if they so want); (2) it can, but does not make much sense, similar to the chicken and egg issue
<micahg> ok, so dupe and open an ubuntu task
<micahg> hggdh: right?
<hggdh> this is how I would go, yes. Of course, mileage can vary
<micahg> should I add a wiki page for it?
<hggdh> I asked the same thing during UDS, and did not get a firm position
<micahg> should I add it to the meeting agenda again for next month or ML it?
<hggdh> Micah... not sure it warrants a wiki by itself, but at least a comment, yes
<hggdh> ML it, if you do not mind
<micahg> that's the main question I had for last months meeting :)
<hggdh> this is a question I have had for a while ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: well, the wiki shows info about the upstream bug trackers
<micahg> and LP qualifies
<micahg> with it's own process
<micahg> *its
<hggdh> yes. The problem is we are under LP
<micahg> hggdh: -control or squad ML?
<hggdh> we can go ortodox, but does it really make sense?
<hggdh> -control
<hggdh> methinks
<micahg> hggdh: done
<hggdh> I will add my .02 cents to it
<hggdh> and yes, it is a .02 cents. Inflation adjustments
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm getting ready to report a Lucid bug. Every time an application starts to play a sound or stops playing a sound there is a pop/click. Does anyone know if I should report this as a bug for the pulseaudio package or the linux package?
<BUGabundo> SoftwareExplorer: ask crisum in #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> PA / alsa is his domain
<SoftwareExplorer> BUGabundo: OK, I will thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<rCX> I contacted the upstream developers for bug #472818 and they confirmed that this behavior is intentional and not a bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472818 in playonlinux "guiv3.py crashed with IndexError in AutoReload() (dup-of: 392513)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392513 in playonlinux "guiv3.py crashed with IndexError in AutoReload()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392513
<rCX> oops I meant bug #472918
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472918 in quick-lounge-applet "Applet does not respect a size of 1 with 2 items" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472918
<rCX> Should it be marked as a wishlist item?
<rCX> Should I mark it as invalid? thanks!
<micahg> rCX: did they say they are willing to modify the behaviour?
<rCX> micahg: no
<micahg> so they won't change it, right?
<rCX> micahg: yup, not going to change it
<micahg> rCX: please comment with what they told you and I will mark Won't Fix
<rCX> micahg: ok thanks
<rCX> micahg: I commented but it won't let me select "won't fix" :(
<micahg> rCX: that's why I said I'll mark it won't fix :)
<micahg> only bug-control members can set it
<rCX> micahg: Ok thanks :D
<micahg> rCX: done
<dnm> is any one using ubuntu on dell xps
<dnm> wanted some help
<dnm> can some one help... i am new to ubuntu and i cant use my wifi
<JFo> dnm, the #ubuntu channel is your best bet.
<dnm> thnaks
<JFo> my pleasure
<roark_deviated> I'm new to ubuntu bugs, learning how to triage. Do you know where I can find bugs that have been properly triaged so I can see how its done. I already read the how-to but I need an example to better guide me.
<thekorn> bug 500000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500000 in usplash "wrong aspect ratio boot splash on widescreen screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500000
<thekorn> nice!
<Guest35297> hi there, I'm fairly sure I've found a bug in kubutntu but I have no diea what package it might be with.
<Guest35297> it's very similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/355998 but with an mp3 player not a camera
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355998 in libmtp "usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Guest35297> also, it's kubuntu 9.10. any suggestions?
<vmos> anyone?
<vmos> dust?
<vmos> I've tried  ubuntu-bug storage but it insists on a package name, any advice on narrowing it down?
<qense> vmos: try executing just 'ubuntu-bug', that should provide you with a list of one item where you can choose the storage problems from.
<vmos> thanks qense but when I try that it says "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information", I saw help and it didn't help
<tgrundle> i am experiencing a bug in Luicid that has been reported in debian, should i create a bug report in launchpad and reference the debian? tickethttp://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=559289
<ubot4> Debian bug 559289 in hplip "/lib/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_support.rules: udev warnings: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version..." [Normal,Open]
<qense> tgrundle: I would only report the issue here as well if it requires action from Ubuntu developers as well, otherwise it's just extra work to keep track of it.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you around?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I am
<hggdh> charlie-tca: hope you are OK
<charlie-tca> Never mind. I answered my question already
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> Hey, I must be doing better.
<hggdh> :-)
<charlie-tca> I signed off that xchat bug report from karmic alpha3
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> and I moved away from xchat, into weechat (git head)
<charlie-tca> oh
<hggdh> current dev version looks really nice
<charlie-tca> I got too many things I am trying to get my head around again now
<micahg> hggdh: if I send a frozen app a SIGSEGV, will the apport crash show why it froze?
<hggdh> micahg: probably
<hggdh> you will have to look at the threads, but if there is a deadlock somewhere you will see the wait
<hggdh> (of course, discard the segv frames)
<micahg> hggdh: ok, I'll try it
<ali1234> micahg: my firefox bug?
<micahg> ali1234: yep
<micahg> ali1234: I just added instructions to the bug
<ali1234> don't i have to start some service to get apport dumps if i'm not running a beta?
<ali1234> oh yeah you wrote it, sorry
<micahg> ali1234: it's in the bug
<ali1234> ok, got it
<ali1234> The problem cannot be reported because I have obsolete software
<micahg> ali1234: ok, so that ususally means you have to upgrade a few packages
<ali1234> libgtk2.0-common - but I need this version installed because there are no dbgsyms for 2.1, and i need those for another bug
<ali1234> ah whatever, i'll try to upgrade it
<micahg> ali1234: no, the upgrade is not to 2.1
<ali1234> yeah, you're right, the upgrade is ubuntu1 to ubuntu2
<ali1234> however, there's no debug symbols package for -ubuntu2
<micahg> 2.18.3-1ubuntu2.1
<micahg> ali1234: libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<ali1234> yes, when i attempted to install that package the other day i got a message like "depends on =...-ubuntu1 but ...-ubuntu2 is going to be installed"
<ali1234> so i had to force version to get it installed
<micahg> ali1234: apport retraces the crash server side so you don't need the dbg syms for it, if you need it for yourself, that's another story
<ali1234> i needed the debug symbols because somebody asked me to install them in another bug
<micahg> ali1234: if you're done with that, you don't need them anymore
<ali1234> i'm not
<micahg> ok
<ali1234> until the bug is closed :)
<micahg> ali1234: do you know how to do a manual gdb backtrace?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but i can already tell you what it's gonna say :)
<ali1234> java plugin is causing the freeze
<micahg> ali1234: ok, that works too, can you reproduce the freeze and generate a full backtrace?
<ali1234> ok retrying apport
<micahg> on a clean profile
<ali1234> the complete report is 172mb
<ali1234> i guess i should send the reduced one?
<micahg> wow...either way should be fine
<ali1234> well i'll do reduced for now
<ali1234> otherwise it wont upload before xmas
<ali1234> wow there's loads of bug reports about this already, mine is probably a dupe of one of those...
<micahg> :)
<ali1234> ok you want me to do a new bug still? i see you;ve already replied to a bunch of these
<micahg> ali1234: are any of them triaged?
<ali1234> they're all in various states of incomplete, new, or invalid
<micahg> ali1234: that generally means that the problem was on the user side in those cases or they're not responding
<micahg> you can file a new one
<micahg> and we'll try to get to the bottom of it :)
<micahg> of apport finds the stacktrace is a dupe, it will mark the bug as such
<ali1234> i'll mark my original report a dupe
<ali1234> bug 500184
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500184 in firefox-3.5 "firefox freezes on pages with java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500184
<micahg> ugh, that should be private
<micahg> nm
<ali1234> why?
<micahg> well, usually there's a coredump, but I guess since it's a reduced report, there isn't one
<ali1234> yeah, that part was 170MB
<hggdh> too many missing symbols
<micahg> yeah, I was about to say that :)
<ali1234> what's that apport-retrace command again?
<hggdh> sudo apport-retrace -o a.file.name /var/crash/crash-whatever
<hggdh> it will download & install all dbgsyms needed
<hggdh> (as long as you have the ddebs in the sources.list)
<ali1234> a.file.name = what?
<micahg> hggdh: that's actually really good to know :)
<ali1234> nvm got it
<hggdh> ali1234: apport-retrace requires an output file
<ali1234> yeah, i figured it out. how do i resubmit the resulting regenerated report?
<hggdh> ali1234: just upload the GDB output to the bug, micahg will follow up
<hggdh> (i.e., run apport-retrace -g)
<hggdh> and, of course, tell us. Probably good to run 'thread apply all bt full' and 'bt full' (so that we know the active thread)
<ali1234> hmm, i don't think this is working right
<ali1234> http://pastebin.com/m1d99a65b
<ali1234> (it's still running, but warns about missing packages - i have ddebs with the key imported)
<ali1234> oh and now it crashed
<ali1234> Exception ImportError: ImportError('No module named shutil',) in <bound method __AptDpkgPackageInfo.__del__ of <apport.packaging_impl.__AptDpkgPackageInfo instance at 0x933c44c>> ignored
<hggdh> ali1234: there are many dbgsyms on wrong versions
<ali1234> fail
<ali1234> the backtrace is still missing almost all symbols
<ali1234> great, now i have 12 broken packages on my system too :)
<ali1234> firefox-3.5-gnome-support-dbgsym: Depends: firefox-3.5-gnome-support (= 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6) but 3.5.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 is installed
<ali1234> and loads of crap like that
<hggdh> ali1234: weird, this is a bug on itself
<ali1234> yep
<ali1234> same bug i ran into the other day with libgtk
<hggdh> this happened of old on apport (it would force-install wrong versins), but it was corrected
<hggdh> so it is a regression :-(
<ali1234> this happened the other day when i tried to install the libgtk symbols in synaptic
<ali1234> basically afaict the ddebs repository is lagging behind the main repo by a few versions
<ali1234> so the only way to make it work is to install older versions of everything
<hggdh> well, there are two different issues here
<hggdh> (1) ddebs lagging behind official versions: expected, this happens
<hggdh> (2) force-install of *wrong* dbgsym versions: this should *NOT* happen
<ali1234> the thing about (1) is, apport won't submit a report unless you have the newest version of everything, but without the ddebs, it can't submit a useful report
<hggdh> I agree, almost a catch-22. But this is contention on finite resources -- the build machines --, and not much we can do on it
<hggdh> except wait...
 * ali1234 waits
 * mac_v kicks the 5-a-day bot!
<hggdh> heh
<mac_v> the stats havent been updated for nearly a week... almost 1-3 days ,as soon as i joined :(
<hggdh> mac_v: you might want to ping bdmurray about it
<hggdh> oh, just did it ;-)
<mac_v> hehe :D
<SantaBUG> Merry xtmas every one
<matti> Thanks ;]
<SantaBUG> hey matti
<micahg> ali1234: I see you found your problem :)
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> i bet there's a few more dupes of this too
<micahg> ali1234: you need to be careful with those
<micahg> just because someone's having an issue with java, doesn't make it a dupe
<micahg> like bug 478263
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478263 in firefox-3.5 "[KARMIC]Firefox 3.5.4 can't run java applets (dup-of: 484148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478263
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484148 in firefox-3.5 "apparmor-profiles freezes Firefox when using Java applets (Sun JRE)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484148
<SantaBUG> micahg: speaking of bugs
<SantaBUG> if Sun Java is being left behind
<SantaBUG> shouldn't ubuntu-restricted stop pulling it ?
<ali1234> micahg: sure, but hopefully they'll read the comment i just wrote on the main bug, and then try the workaround, and then we'll know
<micahg> SantaBUG: it hasn't been made official yet
<micahg> ali1234: the kern.log shows no apparmor issue with java
<ali1234> micahg: but stopping apparmor makes the issue not happen so...
<micahg> ali1234: apparmor should NEVER be stopped entirely
<ali1234> hah
<ali1234> well, fix the bug then, and i won't have to
<micahg> ali1234: that's not how it works...you can disable the firefox profile
<ali1234> yes, i see "sudo touch /etc/apparmor.d/disable/path.to.bin"
<ali1234> i read this too "Since Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic), AppArmor ships with a profile for Firefox which is disabled by default. "
<ali1234> i never enabled it so what gives?
<ali1234> maybe this is the wrong channel for this type of question
<micahg> well, was is enabled?
<micahg> there was a bug with earlier FF35 packages that might have enabled it
<ali1234> yes, i see messages about firefox and apparmor all the time
<micahg> ah, ok, well then, you might indeed have a duplicate
<ali1234> bug 489278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489278 in apparmor "Apparmor should notify the user when it blocks access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489278
<ali1234> this is the same reason why torrents don't open in transmission any more
<ali1234> that's been happening since the day i upgraded to karmic
<micahg> there's already a bug for that
<ali1234> yep
<ali1234> all these bugs are caused because apparmor is turned on
<ali1234> that bug ^ mentions torrents, and it just clicked
<micahg> bug 476299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476299 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox apparmor profile does not allow access to transmission" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476299
<ali1234> so, looks like all i need to do is disable the profile (which i never enabled) and my firefox will stop sucking
<micahg> ali1234: yep
<ali1234> so, got a bug for that?
<micahg> which one?
<micahg> transmission?
<ali1234> "there was a bug with earlier FF35 packages that might have enabled it"
<ali1234> that one
<micahg> idr
<ali1234> there's also bug 455792
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455792 in firefox-3.5 "deluge doesn't open .torrent files from firefox while apparmor is on" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455792
<ali1234> and a load of others for various plugins and external files
<ali1234> but i don't see one about the profile getting enabled
<micahg> ali1234: it was only for daily users
<micahg> iirc
<ali1234> i upgraded this machine to karmic about 4 hours before the final ISO went public
<ali1234> and pretty much the first thing i noticed was torrents didn't open automatically any more
<micahg> ali1234: daily ff users
<ali1234> nope, never used that afaik
<micahg> hmmm
<hggdh> so, ali1234 -- was your ffox apparmour profile enabled or disabled>
<hggdh> ?
<ali1234> i'm not 100% sure how i tell
<vmos> hi there, I've got a problem with karmic not recognising my mp3 player. I'm pretty sure it's a bug but I have no idea what package is at fault. any suggestions?
<ali1234> but i think it is enabled
<ali1234> given that i'm suffering from every single bug involved firefox, and having apparmor enabled for it
<micahg> ali1234: bug 436221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436221 in firefox-3.5 "apparmor profile is not disabled on upgrade from jaunty firefox-3.5" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436221
<hggdh> ali1234: ps auxZ
 * micahg also can't get java to work with apparmor enabled...
<ali1234> yeah it's enabled then
<ali1234> hmm ok, that bug doesn't tell me how to disable it now it's been erroneously enabled
<ali1234> if just updating the package is supposed to do that, then obviously there's been a regression
<micahg> ali1234:  I commented in the last bug you posted in about it
<micahg> ali1234: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview#New profiles
<ali1234> ok, rebooting to get my apparmor back how it's supposed to be
<micahg> ali1234: ??
<ali1234> i stopped it, remember?
<micahg> ali1234: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor start
<ali1234> that doesn't seem to work, now *all* my running processes are "unconfined" except the ones that i started after i restarted apparmor
<micahg> oh, yeah, I guess that's a problem
<ali1234> right, apparmor profile disabled, ff works properly now
<micahg> ali1234: :)
 * micahg forgot how much trouble that profile can cause
<micahg> on the next ff3.6 update, I'll try to run ff with it enabled so that I can try to find the bugs in advance
<micahg> ali1234: BTW, I filed bug #500215 about apparmor not warning people when disabling it entirely
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500215 in apparmor "apparmor should warn users before allowing itself to be disabled/stopped" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500215
<ali1234> micahg: yeah i saw it when logging in again :)
<ali1234> also, is the bug widely known about? i have a feeling a lot of people might be affected by it and no idea what's going on...
<ali1234> well, anyone who upgraded on day 1 basically
<micahg> ali1234: it shouldn't be affecting too many people
 * micahg needs to get an ubuntu blog...
<micahg> ali1234: it was fixed a month before release...
<ali1234> hmm..... well, must have regressed at some point then
<ali1234> although i don't know how
<ali1234> my other machine that i was using to test alphas (starting with a fresh install) was not affected, only the one i upgraded from jaunty
<micahg> ali1234: do you still have your upgrade logs?
<ali1234> i didn't even know they existed
<ali1234> where would i find them?
<micahg> /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<ali1234> 20091029-0819 - so yeah
<micahg> ok, so I might ask you for them later, I need to talk with someone about the issue
<ali1234> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-25
<salambander> has anyone solved this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339264&page=2
<micahg> salambander: check in #ubuntu, this is the bug triage channel
<monkill> now install air blue theme final last desktop 9.10
<monkill> ?
<monkill> help me
<etali1> Monkill, you may find more help in #ubuntu - that's where people tend to go for support.  This channel is for bug triaging.
<monkill> ok
<cjohnston> wishlist Bug #500310 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500310 in purple-plugin-pack "Update purple-plugin-pack to 2.6.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500310
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> thanks micahg
<cjohnston> wishlist bug #500296
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500296 in tcc "tcc: a new upstream version (0.9.25) is available that support x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500296
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> Bug #500131 is this a bug for ubuntu, for the theme creator or pidgin?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500131 in pidgin "gmail buddies are too wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500131
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500120
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500120 in ekiga "needs update to 3.20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500120
<micahg> cjohnston: 500120 done
<cjohnston> :-)
<micahg> cjohnston: as for the pidgin bug, I'd ask in the pidgin IRC channel
<micahg> if they say it's their bug, upstream it, otherwise, invalid and tell the user to report to the author of the theme
<cjohnston> wishlist Bug #500053
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500053 in indicator-session "indicator applet session should also work on lxpanel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500053
<cjohnston> keepin ya busy micahg.. hehe
<cjohnston> and bug 500070
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500070 in multisync0.90 "Sync multisync0.90 0.92.0~svn355-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500070
<cjohnston> bug 500045
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500045 in libsvm "Please sync libsvm (2.90-1) with Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500045
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> too bad i cant wishlist
<micahg> cjohnston: you can apply for bug control if you think you're ready
<micahg> done on both
<cjohnston> should i finish mentoring first?
<micahg> cjohnston: yeah, I guess so, you can talk to your mentor about whether or not you're ready
<cjohnston> bug 500039 wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500039 in intel-gpu-tools "Please sync intel-gpu-tools (1.0.2-1) with Debian Testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500039
<cjohnston> bug 500025
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500025 in ubuntu "[Packaging request] Ailurus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500025
<cjohnston> bug 500023 - i guess mark as fix released?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500023 in software-center "daily-ppa hasn't built anything in more than 12 weeks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500023
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> wishlist 499992
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 499992
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499992 in gnome-terminal "Update gnome-terminal to 2.29.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499992
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> micahg: on bug 500023 - the op says its fixed..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500023 in software-center "daily-ppa hasn't built anything in more than 12 weeks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500023
<micahg> cjohnston: no, the user fixed it in a branch under their LP user
<cjohnston> o
<micahg> cjohnston: so maybe triaged
<cjohnston> gotcha.. so the fix still needs to be imported
 * cjohnston cant do triaged
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> ;-)
<micahg> cjohnston: battery's about to die, I might be back later
<cjohnston> okie.. have a good one.. Merry Christmas
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 499988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499988 in libapache2-mod-fcgid "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499988
<LimCore> hi, I try to debug alsa sound problem
<hggdh> cjohnston: done
<LimCore> game using alsa hangs and looses sound.  How to debug it more
<etali> LimCore: you'd be best off asking for help in  #ubuntu - this channel is for triaging rather than support.
<LimCore> I ment to /debug/ the problem, for the bugreport
<hggdh> LimCore: you have had the debugging sound wiki pointed to you already, have you not?
<LimCore> which one?
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<LimCore> hggdh: so far installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio seems to help. Perhaps it should be installed by default?
<hggdh> LimCore: depends on a series of factors. Please add this finding to the bug comments
<cjohnston> wishlist Bug #500416
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500416 in referencer "sync referencer (1.1.6-1) from Debian testing or unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500416
<micahg>  cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> bug #500045 wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500045 in libsvm "Please sync libsvm (2.90-1) with Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500045
<mrand> done
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mrand: bug 500437 what package should that be reported againts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500437 in ubuntu "package linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic 2.6.31-15.50 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500437
<cjohnston> against
<mrand> From what I can read, I suppose kernel, but it is difficult for me to decipher for certain.
<mrand> Dinner time.  bbl
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-26
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500316
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500316 in python-distutils-extra "Needs support for apport hooks and config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500316
<hggdh> cjohnston: done
<Hew> What's the best way to get bug 203158 noticed/fixed? It should be easy enough to fix, it requires some dependencies to be swapped around.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 203158 in libsdl1.2 "libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio must be installed as default by libsdl1.2debian" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203158
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> is it worth to file a bug in rhythmbox?
<zoglesby> why would it not be?
<PrototypeX29A> just asking :)
<zoglesby> I was not sure if you knew something I did not
<PrototypeX29A> i noticed it is version 0.12 so i should not wonder, why some features are not working.
<PrototypeX29A> merely i could wonder why it is included by default
<zoglesby> PrototypeX29A: the version I have in karmic is 0.12.5 and thats the latest sable
<PrototypeX29A> ok, probably one can't just include amarok in gnome distro :)
<PrototypeX29A> i will just look after that bug :)
<zoglesby> that's not a bug, nothing is wrong with the application, just your prefrence
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500527
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500527 in ocropus "Please update to version 0.4." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500527
<PrototypeX29A> zoglesby: no i have a real bug
<PrototypeX29A> lp #164586
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164586 in rhythmbox ""Open" button in Import Folder in Rhythmbox does nothing if pressed immediately in certain folders" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164586
<PrototypeX29A> zoglesby: if it is just a preference to have a "finished" piece of software, yes :)
<PrototypeX29A> i think rhythmbox will be nicer, and less bloated than amarok, when it is done, though
<PrototypeX29A> but this is not the topic for this chan i guess :)
<zoglesby> PrototypeX29A: there was talk of moving to banshee in karmic but that didn't happen using amarok means including extra libs so you would have to cut stuff to keep the live-cd iso under 700mb
<cjohnston> wishlist 500475
<PrototypeX29A> i see
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500475
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500475 in libdevel-nytprof-perl "sync to new 3.00 version from CPAN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500475
<PrototypeX29A> is there a way to link my new bug lp #500534 the old one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500534 in rhythmbox ""The folder could not be created" when trying to open folder." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500534
<PrototypeX29A> these them to be related
<PrototypeX29A> or do i have to just add it as a comment?
<zoglesby> PrototypeX29A: whats your bug?
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500457 in samba "Please backport fix for point&print samba support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500457
<PrototypeX29A> i filed the 500534
<PrototypeX29A> but i am also able to reproduce lp 164586
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164586 in rhythmbox ""Open" button in Import Folder in Rhythmbox does nothing if pressed immediately in certain folders" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164586
<hggdh> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> :-)
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<hggdh> Oi BUGabundo
<hggdh> ding-o-bell a ti
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> what the heck is that?
<hggdh> what that? the ding-o-bell, or the 'a ti'
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahahahha
<BUGabundo> cromito
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> http://www.wilddingo.com/2009/12/02/dingo-bells/
<BUGabundo> deixa la ber
<BUGabundo> obrg mas ja tenho um cao :D
<hggdh> pois tenho 3 :-)
<BUGabundo> was any grub or kernel released today or this last week for karmic?
<cjohnston> hggdh: bug 500118 alsa or linux?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500118 in awn-extras "Mail applet creates infinite number of error windows" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500118
<BUGabundo> got 3 separte users saying they can't boot
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems this makes it look like it should be also since the source package is alsa-driver
<cjohnston> Just want to see if I'm understanding correctly.
<hggdh> cjohnston: to begin with, this is a PPA version of AWN
<cjohnston> oops
<cjohnston> bug 500188
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500188 in ubuntu "no sound is played" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500188
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> typo
<hggdh> also, it is not in Ubuntu, but in AWN
<cjohnston> ^^
<hggdh> ah, typo ;-)
<cjohnston> that look a little more like I know a little bit of what I'm talking about?
<hggdh> cjohnston: set it to alsa-base, and ask the OR to run ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base on it
<hggdh> may be either linux or alsa, let's asusme alsa rigth now, better than Ubuntu
<hggdh> brb -- time for the h1n1 vaccine
<cjohnston> yummy.. i got mine a few weeks ago
<hggdh> :-)
<cjohnston> -p is deprecieated.. h,,
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500385
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500385 in ubuntu "feature request: spice protocol support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500385
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500093
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500093 in mysql-gui-tools "Sync mysql-gui-tools 5.0r14+openSUSE-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500093
<PrototypeX29A> i want to record a bug as affecting another project, but how do i now the exact package name of that projecft
<cyphermox> cjohnston, done
<PrototypeX29A> i mean i found the page in launchpad, but i don't know how to specify the project
<PrototypeX29A> as there is no identifier
<cyphermox> PrototypeX29A, you mean there is a package in ubuntu but no project in Launchpad?
<PrototypeX29A> there is a projeft in launchpad
<PrototypeX29A> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc
<PrototypeX29A> how do i refer to this project?
<PrototypeX29A> when i just say "vlc" i probably will geht the upstream package or some other package
<PrototypeX29A> here is a little box where i can enter a string: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/164586/+choose-affected-product
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164586 in rhythmbox ""Open" button in Import Folder in Rhythmbox does nothing if pressed immediately in certain folders" [Low,Triaged]
<PrototypeX29A> there has to be some way to do that
<cyphermox> the +source/vlc page isn't a project though -- it's just a page for the vlc source package. https://edge.launchpad.net/vlc would be the page for the project, so I'd expect you should be able to specify vlc in the +choose-affected-product page
<PrototypeX29A> this does not help me at all
<cyphermox> PrototypeX29A,  in choose affected product
<cyphermox> you just need to type in 'vlc' for the product.
<PrototypeX29A> why?
<cyphermox> project, i mean
<cyphermox> because the name of the project in launchpad is vlc, the same as the base name for the pages there: http://launchpad.net/vlc, which can be different from the actual package name
<PrototypeX29A> what is a project in the context of launchpad?
<cyphermox> it's the upstream project, as in a page to describe a software project itself, rather than the pages which result in it's inclusion in Ubuntu or Debian
<PrototypeX29A> project always means an upstream project?
<cyphermox> ah, pretty much
<PrototypeX29A> and a package is an ubuntu package?
<cyphermox> in the context of a bug, it usually means the upstream, except for stuff like one hundred paper cuts
<cyphermox> yes
<PrototypeX29A> why don't i refer to the package, as i am supposed to file bugs for the package?
<cyphermox> you'd use "also affects project" in the case where you want to show a bug has been sent upstream, and the package to say that in ubuntu, that package also shows the bug
<PrototypeX29A> so what i really want to say is "Also affects package"?
<cyphermox> also affects distribution
<cyphermox> and in there specify the package
<PrototypeX29A> ah ic
<cyphermox> and you might want to update the title if vlc is really affected by bug 164586 as well, if you can :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164586 in rhythmbox ""Open" button in Import Folder in Rhythmbox does nothing if pressed immediately in certain folders" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164586
<PrototypeX29A> thanks, this was kind of non-intuitive
<cyphermox> sorry i misunderstood what you meant at first
<cjohnston> bug 500563 - I'm not finding a package pygtksourceview, but I do find a python-gtksourceview and a python-gtksourceview2 - I guess he is referring to python-gtksourceview2, but im not sure.. in karmic and lucid is is 2.8.0, so that would be my guess.. any idea?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500563 in pygtksourceview "Update to 2.9.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500563
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500562 in gmchess "Please sync gmchess 0.20.4-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500562
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500561
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500561 in raul "Sync raul 0.5.1-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500561
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500556
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500556 in google-gadgets "the karmic version in the repository is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500556
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 499914
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499914 in egroupware "Please package the 1.6.002 version of eGroupware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499914
<SoftwareExplorer> What's the process for collecting info to file a bug report when a python application has a segmentation fault?
<hggdh> cjohnston: all done
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: segv in a python programme sounds like a bug in python itself of one of its libraries
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: so -- if you can recreate a small test case that gets the error, perfect
<SoftwareExplorer> hggdh: You mean like a steps to reproduce this problem with the program, or my own python code?
<cjohnston> thank hggdh
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: how to reproduce would be very good
<SoftwareExplorer> hggdh: I think I can do that :) Trying to figure out what python code is causing the interpreter to misbehave is a bit beyond what I know how to :)
<LimCore> hi, why tor is not in ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10?  Can be installed from external repo ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR ) but why so?  What would help to get it to main repo?
<jpds> LimCore: sync-blacklist: tor # unmaintained and bitrots fast, LP #328442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328442 in tor "Tor 0.1.2.x abandoned by upstream, update to 0.2.0.34" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328442
<AntonyS> Hi, I am learning to triage and I just mistakenly set a bug as duplicate but am wondering if the bugs are related/similar enough that they should be merged, would anyone be able to advise?
<hggdh> AntonyS: what are the bug #s?
<AntonyS> 500618 and 500610
<hggdh> bug 500618
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500618 in nautilus "Clicking eject icon in nautilus doesn't work for blank disks. (dup-of: 500610)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500618
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500610 in nautilus "No "eject" context-menu option for blank disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500610
<AntonyS> ah, that's cool :)
<hggdh> :-)
<AntonyS> I rushed reading the bug and wrong considered them as a duplicate, but before I undo I wonder about if they're similar enough to be at least merged
<hggdh> AntonyS: no exactly a dup, but so near I am not sure it makes a difference keeping them separate.
<hggdh> so yes, you can add in the description of '10 the difference in '18
<hggdh> and keep it dupped
<AntonyS> ok, thanks :)
<hggdh> AntonyS: welcome, and thank you for helping
<AntonyS> I don't suppose you are able to try reproducing the bug if you're in karmic?
<AntonyS> I'm still in jaunty on my desktop and couldn't reproduce
<hggdh> and I am on Lucid, but I will try
<AntonyS> older version of nautilus, so could be a regression
<hggdh> let us see what happen...
<hggdh> I only see unmount
<hggdh> and only I click on the eject icon, I am thrown back into my home dir, and nothing happens
<hggdh> nothing else, I mean
<AntonyS> ok
<AntonyS> so the bug can be confirmed then, I suppose as you are the one who can reproduce it you should do it?
<AntonyS> or can I have the fun? :)
<hggdh> AntonyS: since I confirmed, I have to mark it so (already done)
<AntonyS> :) bah, so far I have only marked as duplicate, was looking forward to something new ;)
<hggdh> but -- if you cannot reproduce it on Jaunty, then this is also good to know, and is a regression in functionality
<hggdh> and -- the Cream On Top -- we need to check upstream if this is known; if not, open a bug upstream.
<hggdh> then link the upstream bug onto the LP one
<AntonyS> already writing now that i can't reproduce in jaunty, what command did you use for your package list output?
<hggdh> AntonyS: so there is a lot of new stuff for you here ;-)
<AntonyS> looking upstream now
<hggdh> I just ran 'dpkg -l nautilus\*'
<AntonyS> all done I think
<hggdh> AntonyS: indeed, thank you. I marked it triaged
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ping
<nigel_nb> hey hggdh
<nigel_nb> merry christmas :)
<hggdh> ding-o-bell, nigel_nb
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> ;)
<BUGabundo> lolol
 * BUGabundo thinks hggdh is trying to sell cheap dingos he got from his last trip
 * nigel_nb has to triage bugs more
<hggdh> no, it happens I do not follow xmas (I am not Christian)
 * hggdh agrees with nigel_nb... ;-)
<hggdh> but I *do* appreciate the time off ;-)
<nigel_nb> monday on, I've set a schedule ;)
<nigel_nb> brb
 * micahg likes triaging bugs :)
 * hggdh also likes triaging
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I'm not chritian either
 * nigel_nb is back
<nigel_nb> micahg: its not that I dont like, got drowned with real life
 * micahg can empathize nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> :)
 * nigel_nb is out hunting for low hanging fruit to learn fixing bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-27
<AntonyS> bug 500487
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500487 in gnome-applets "[lucid] volume icon twice in systray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500487
<AntonyS> is the screenshot enough to consider it confirmed, or should I mark it incomplete while waiting for debug info?
<nigel_nb> AntonyS: that sounds like a known issue, let me hunt down the original bug
 * AntonyS attempts upgrading to karmic, again
<nigel_nb> AntonyS: can you move ~/.gconf*, log out, and log back again
<AntonyS> why? </confused> I don't have the bug
<nigel_nb> that would get rid of the 2 volume controls
<AntonyS> I suppose that may be useful for the submitter, not me though? :)
<nigel_nb> AntonyS: woops
<AntonyS> ;)
<nigel_nb> sorry, thought u were the submitter and u were here to escalate it
<AntonyS> nope, bugsquad n00b, learning how to triage!
<cjohnston> most people who celebrate christmas arent christian
<LimCore> cjohnston: like... people in india?
<cjohnston> dunno about over there.. most people look at christmas as santa and gifts..
<blackstar> hello every one.. i need help reporting a bug
<nigel_nb> LimCore: Indians who are not christian dont celebrate
<cjohnston> atleast in america, christmas is a very secular event
<blackstar> i want to reort a bug in karmic can some one help me out here?
<LimCore> nigel_nb: "hey running snake, many white faces come to our Casion and buy our natural medicine! lets celebrate"
<AntonyS> blackstar, what is the problem?
<BUGabundo> blackstar: just ask..
<blackstar> hi, well i have a toshiba satellite laptop m505
<nigel_nb> blackstar: can you put everything in one line please? helps a lot
<blackstar> and the fan does not turn on i have suspend it and the bring it bak up for it to work
<AntonyS> it works before you suspend
<AntonyS> ?
<blackstar> no it does not
<nigel_nb> blackstar: are you running only Ubuntu on it?
<AntonyS> so your fan never works?
<nigel_nb> anyways, it doesn't seem like an Ubuntu bug
<blackstar> oooh sorry it does work after i suspended
<nigel_nb> blackstar: have you used any other OS on your system?
<AntonyS> wait
<AntonyS> your fan works after suspend
<blackstar> i have it with dual boot with windows 7 ....
<AntonyS> but does not work before suspend?
<blackstar> yes it does work
<blackstar> on window 7 everythoing work
<AntonyS> before suspend: fan does not work; after suspend: fan works
<nigel_nb> and on win7 works as expected
<AntonyS> this is what you are saying, yes?
<blackstar> that's correct Anthinys
<nigel_nb> blackstar: have AntonyS and I covered everything?
<AntonyS> hm, sounds like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8493673
<AntonyS> an apparently known problem with that model
<AntonyS> I don't know if it should have a bug report made though, nigel_nb ?
<BUGabundo> kernel bug
<nigel_nb> or acpi?
<blackstar> ok tahbnks for the help i will try the link you send
<blackstar> i read abut soemthign with the acpi
<blackstar> i will try to compile that what u send
<nigel_nb> blackstar: are you running karmic
<blackstar> yes karmic
<nigel_nb> then you can log a bug against gnome-power-manager for this issue
<nigel_nb> type "ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager" in a terminal
<blackstar> thanks i will
<nigel_nb> it will gather the required information and take you to launchpad
<blackstar> ok thanks
<nigel_nb> blackstar: entire the required information and a clear description
<nigel_nb> you're welcome :)
<blackstar> ok clear discription of the hardware?
<nigel_nb> clear description of the problem
<blackstar> ok cool
<blackstar> thanks nigel
<nigel_nb> do mention the make of your system too, so if its a known issue it will me marked duplicate
<blackstar> okay i wil
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500648 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500648 in empathy "add ability to hide buddy list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500648
<hggdh> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500527
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500527 in ocropus "Please update to version 0.4." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500527
<hggdh> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> hggdh: can you take a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+question/95180  - I may be totally confused.. but it looks to me like the latest release is in the repos already..
<hggdh> cjohnston: OK. according to packages.debian.org testing and unstable both are running 0.9.1~git20091117-1
<hggdh> so yes, a sync might be interesting
<hggdh> 0.9.0 is most probably the current stable for goldendict
<hggdh> and debian is (on testing/unstable) running a GIT pull (i.e., development)
<cjohnston> hggdh: should i change it to a bug then for sync?
<hggdh> yes, you could ask for a sync from debian testing
<cjohnston> I didnt know debian packaged dev packages
<hggdh> or unstable
<hggdh> usually, it does not
<hggdh> but this is -- again -- testing/unstable
<hggdh> :-)
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500670 then please ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500670 in goldendict "sync goldendict with debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500670
<hggdh> done
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500588 bug 500586
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500588 in k3b "Please update K3b to version 1.69.0 alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500588
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500586 in krename "Sync krename 4.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500586
<cjohnston> lot of wishlist stuff coming about the past couple days
<cjohnston> bug 500580 too please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500580 in ldtp "Sync ldtp 1.7.1-3 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500580
<eridu> How can I report a usability bug in the alternate cd debian-installer?
<eridu> should I report it against the debian-installer package?
<eridu> or is there a metapackage just for the install CD, or what?
<micahg> eridu: I don't know if ubiquity is for the alternate installer as well
<eridu> micahg: it isn't
<eridu> micahg: the alternate CD has no GUI and to my knowledge uses debian-installer
<stgraber> eridu: d-i usually is a good bug target, at least the right group of people will be subscribed, they can still change the package if necessary
<eridu> stgraber: okay, thanks
<jbicha> um...Google Reader is crashing my Lucid computer
<jbicha1> happens to me every time in Firefox, Arora, Konqueror, Chrome
<micahg> jbicha1: what's your issue?
<jbicha1> when I try to login to Google Reader, my computer reboots immediately
<jbicha1> I mean the easy solution is to not use Google Reader but it shouldn't be possible for a web site to completely crash a computer
<micahg> jbicha1: that's true, it shouldn't
<micahg> this is in all browsers
<micahg> jbicha1: what graphics chipset?
<jbicha1> Intel GM45 (it's a laptop)
<micahg> jbicha1: karmic?
<jbicha1> Lucid
<micahg> oh
<micahg> jbicha1: you probably want #ubuntu+1
<jbicha1> micahg: thanks
<AntonyS> does anyone know about the status of the iputils package? there are a dozen bugs but they don't seem to be triage-able because there is no upstream and no real maintainer
<AntonyS> bug 500730
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500730 in iputils "ping6 -Q "Flowinfo is not supported"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500730
<AntonyS> otherwise, can someone set the importance of this bug to low
<AntonyS> can someone set the importance of bug 500730 to low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500730 in iputils "ping6 -Q "Flowinfo is not supported"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500730
<yofel> AntonyS: patience, most bug control guys are on vacation right now I think and the US guys are still asleep
<AntonyS> was hoping maybe one of the 6 people who joined the channel would be able to :)
<AntonyS> though none have member hosts so I guess they're probably not bug control
<nperry> AntonyS: Don't confirm your own bugs please :)
<AntonyS> I haven't have I? I'm not the submitter?
<nperry> Oh sorry :)
 * nperry still in holiday asleep mode
<AntonyS> bug 500487
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500487 in gnome-applets "[lucid] volume icon twice in systray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500487
<AntonyS> now that the bug has debug info, along with the original screenshot, can I confirm this bug?
<AntonyS> (and now that it is 1pm, can I take a break from ubuntu stuff and have breakfast...)
<Letter3> I think I have found a bug in the loading/rendering of Unicode in what seems to be a problem of an underlying engine in gnome. the problem is apparent in the text editor and geany, but not in OpenOffice. However, I don't have the time/accounts to report the bug. is anyone willing to test it?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Letter3> morning
<Letter3> no one seems to care about the problem...
<BUGabundo> Letter3: what prob?
<Letter3> BUGabundo: I think I have found a bug in the loading/rendering of Unicode in what seems to be a problem of an underlying engine in gnome. the problem is apparent in the text editor and geany, but not in OpenOffice. However, I don't have the time/accounts to report the bug. is anyone willing to test it?
<BUGabundo> no
<Letter3> fine, then leave the bug in it.
<BUGabundo> wth ?
<AntonyS> it's OK, he came into #ubuntu to complain and I calmed him
<AntonyS> he found your "no" a little too strong
<AntonyS> like your no represented the entire ubuntu community, not just yourself :)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> did not know my words were stronger the Mark and RMS put togheter
<BUGabundo> AFAIK, I can only talk for my self
<cjohnston> should package requests for two different programs be two different bugs?
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500854
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500854 in ubuntu "Autotalent is not packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500854
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500851
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500851 in ubuntu "Sync jsonpickle 0.3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500851
<cjohnston> micahg: bug 500850 - if its a bug, wouldnt it be a firefox bug anyway? unless it was an ubuntu website, in which case it wouldnt be a bug against FF, correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500850 in firefox-3.5 "Forum admin password problem when using Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500850
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> ty
<micahg> cjohnston: I just responded to that :)
<cjohnston> i know.. thats why i asked you
<cjohnston> tryin to learn
<micahg> heh, not necessarily
<micahg> depending on how the software is coded, it could be a bug in the software not firefox
<cjohnston> software meaning forum software?
<micahg> cjohnston: yes
<micahg> like bug 500702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500702 in firefox-3.5 "Cannot open appeon server" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500702
<cjohnston> thats why i asked if its a bug.. meaning a ff or ubuntu bug
<micahg> well, it could be an all platform FF bug
<micahg> which is still valid
<micahg> or like that appeon one where it's IE only
<cjohnston> upstreamed at that point right?
<micahg> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> cool
<micahg> cjohnston: do you want to handle a debug X firefox bug?
<cjohnston> umm.. ill look at it...
<cjohnston> whatcha got?
<micahg> cjohnston: bug 500848
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500848 in firefox-3.5 "Form input in Firefox crashes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500848
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 500801
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500801 in ubuntu "need python OCC package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500801
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> on 500848, would need to determine the type of forum correct? like your appeon one? and also clairify he is using 3.5.6
<micahg> cjohnston: well, it's most likely a graphics driver/X issue
<cjohnston> oh.. missed the "this one" how do you know gfx driver/x?
<micahg> cjohnston: well, generally X crashes, logoff, freeze, are related to X/graphics...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<cjohnston> would help to get him to run ubuntu-bugs -p to get more information... 3
<micahg> cjohnston: apport-collect -p xorg
<micahg> cjohnston: oops
<micahg> bug number after that command
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> So for now just ask for the apport-collect -p xorg 500848 and wait for the response? (incomplete)
<micahg> cjohnston: yes, but explain why
<crimsun> in about an hour I'll be giving a classroom session on submitting patches for ALSA bugs
<cjohnston> micahg: done
<micahg> cjohnston: looks nice
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> Bug #500854  wish
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500854 in ubuntu "Autotalent is not packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500854
<micahg> cjohnston: done
<mac_v> cjohnston: hi... you earlier had the nick FFemTJ , right? [or something of the sort :) ]
<cjohnston> that would be me
<cjohnston> What's up?
<mac_v> cjohnston: na.. was just wondering why you changed nick? i guess it was due to too many asking what it meant? :)
<cjohnston> that, and it isnt as relevant anymore.. which only means something to me...
<hggdh> folks, if you did not notice -- DT Chen is giving a class on patch submission for ALSA in half an hour
<cjohnston> thanks hggdh :-)
<mac_v> hggdh: where?
<micahg> hggdh: he was in here a little while ago and annouced it
 * mac_v reads scrollback 
<mac_v> hmm , cant find room :(
<hggdh> yes, but I di dnot see anyone commenting on it, and decided to, er, re-announce
<hggdh> mac_v: #ubuntu-classroom
<mac_v> doh! silly me :/
<hggdh> (he has been doing it lately -- surprise training)
<cjohnston> its not on the classroom schedule :-(
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> hmm
<hggdh> no, it is not
<hggdh> it was not meant to be scheduled
<cjohnston> gotcha
<hggdh> it is part -- methinks -- of his suddenly-announced gigs
<cjohnston> wishlist bug 411527
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411527 in mc "[merge request] Please merge mc 4.7.0-pre1-3 from Debian sid (unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411527
<cjohnston> sync requests should not be marked as confirmed correct?
<cjohnston> what is involved in syncing something from deb to ubuntu?
<zoglesby> cjohnston: I think it has to be completely repackaged (but I could be wrong)
<micahg> cjohnston: correct
<micahg> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<micahg> cjohnston: you generally should not touch sync requests unless you are working on the sync
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> except wishliss
<cjohnston> wishlit
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> got a call.. bbl
<bcurtiswx> when a bug report is not in English.  Am I supposed to translate it myself or request the reporter to do so?
<BUGabundo> hi bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> what ever is faster
<bcurtiswx> ok
<BUGabundo> if you can do it, then do it, and ask user to next time use english
<BUGabundo> how will you ask him if you don't speak his lang?
<BUGabundo> in english? can s/he read it ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<bcurtiswx> is there a translation service commonly used and easy to use?
<BUGabundo> google?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu local irc channel team ?
<hggdh> the translations team
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: what language is it?
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/490481
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490481 in telepathy-gabble "package telepathy-gabble 0.8.7-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: erreur d'écriture sur '<standard output>': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" [Low,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> frances
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-27
<istvanchung> hey, anyone in ubuntu bug control: bug #694644 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/694644) should be set to medium-importance
<ubot2> istvanchung: Bug 694644 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/694644 is private
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694644 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "package python-pip 0.3.1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/pip', which is also in package pip 0:0.13-1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Yuhong> I mistakenly set this bug to Fix Released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/455067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455067 in linux (Ubuntu) "[113818.216022] BUG: scheduling while atomic: dosemu.bin/12814/0x10000004 (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Yuhong> Can anyone change it back to in progress?
<Yuhong> I mistakenly set this bug to Fix Released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/455067
<Yuhong> Can anyone change it back to in progress?
<yofel> Yuhong: are you working on this?
<Yuhong> Nope. but read the bug in detail.
<Yuhong> Until Bug #686158 is resolved, this should not be set to Fix Released, but I did it by mistake.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686158 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.9 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686158
<yofel> Yuhong: sure, but it shouldn't be In Progress either until someone works on it
<yofel> I'll expire it again since the information requested by jfo still wasn't added
<Yuhong> But I know it will be fixed when bug 686158 is fixed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686158 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.9 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686158
<yofel> Yuhong: ok, but is anyone working on 455067 currently? That's what In Progress means, nothing else
<Yuhong> I'm not sure, I will have to probably ask the kernel team.
<yofel> Yuhong: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<Yuhong> Thanks.
<yofel> Yuhong: as well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<Yuhong> How about changing it back to New?
<Yuhong> I will post a link to the bug at bug 686156.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686156 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "[COSMETIC] shutdown conflict dialogue shows "Untitled window" in task bar (affects: 1) (heat: 246)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686156
<yofel> Yuhong: please add the information requested in #7 and that can be done
<yofel> it's david that should do this though
<Yuhong> Yep, I can't do it.
<Yuhong> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1009.2/03143.html
<Yuhong> Well, you see, bug 455067 will be resolved as a side effect of resolving bug 686158. What to do in this case?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455067 in linux (Ubuntu) "[113818.216022] BUG: scheduling while atomic: dosemu.bin/12814/0x10000004 (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686158 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.9 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686158
<yofel> not sure, I don't touch kernel bugs usually, either ask JFo when he's here or in #ubuntu-kernel
<Yuhong> But Fix Released is certainly not the right status.
<Yuhong> And I can't changed it to any other status since I don't have right privileges.
<Yuhong> Very poor design IMO.
<yofel> Yuhong: well, kernel bugs need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies - and according to that the bug can only be set to Incomplete, which will turn into Expired after a whlie
<yofel> *while
<Yuhong> But the poor design about is that it lets an user change status to Fix Released without any warning, but can't change it back.
<yofel> that's deliberate, maybe a warning could be added though
<yofel> it wasn't like that in the past, bug we had too many users mistakenly reopnening bugs so it was locked to bug supervisors
<yofel> Yuhong: if you want you can file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug for a warning to be added there
<Yuhong> Ok.
<njin> please set importance hight to bug 694267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694267 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Panel is not maintaining Single instance (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694267
<xteejx> bug 603385 - the retracer dosen't seem to be doing anything with it, any ideas/help?
<ubot2> xteejx: Bug 603385 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/603385 is private
<xteejx> I've added the need-i386-retrace tag to the bug report, hopefully apport-retracer will pick it up
<charlie-tca> Won't let me see it, but retrace is not doing anything to 9.04 now
<xteejx> charlie-tca: It's a maverick bug
<xteejx> I think maybe there was a glitch somewhere there were no tags that apport usually puts on the report
<charlie-tca> could be, if the reporter did file it with apport
<xteejx> It was me,  and it was a standard apport crash, so I would've done the usual bug filing
<xteejx> I guess I'll find out in a few hours if adding that tag has nudged it :)
<xteejx> PS Merry Xmas and a happy New Year all :)
<hggdh> anyone trying to install the current ISO for Natty?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: ^
<hggdh> and good morning ;-)
<charlie-tca> good morning. Which one?
<charlie-tca> alternate image is still looping back to the beginning
<charlie-tca> desktop just installed
<hggdh> I was trying the server ISOs, what I see is a sudden reboot in the middle of the base install
<hggdh> repeated on bare metal and libvirt
<charlie-tca> you made it that far? Mine are rebooting during partitioning
<hggdh> oh, so you do see a reboot
<hggdh> have a bug on it?
<charlie-tca> and it affects both Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> alternate 386 and amd64
<charlie-tca> been doing it for a week
<hggdh> all reboot during partitioning?
<charlie-tca> yup
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> mine consistently reboot *after* partitioning, on base system install
<charlie-tca> and I have been trying to find someone else experiencing it, but no one seems to be testing the images
 * hggdh is
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> under which package you reckon we should have the bug?
<hggdh> I am unsure here
<charlie-tca> Is it still debian-installer?
<hggdh> on alternate, I think yes
<hggdh> for the server, certainly
<charlie-tca> that would be the package, then.
<hggdh> I will open one under d-i, then, and mark critical
<charlie-tca> I will confirm it
<hggdh> k, just a few min for me to open it
<charlie-tca> I have asked in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-testing both for confirmation, but no one has run the images
<hggdh> charlie-tca: bug 694772
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694772 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694772
<hggdh> so there are only both of us running tests now...
<charlie-tca> near as I can tell. Maybe the hardware center is only running the desktop image?
<hggdh> perhaps... IDK, but I was expecting them to be running the full gamut
<charlie-tca> me too. I run them on Xubuntu, and if it fails, run Ubuntu
<hggdh> but the desktop install succeeds, correct?
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at bug 694776. I think its a wishlist. If so then can anyone please mark it as wish list.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694776 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "On desktop, rightclick on DVD icon, clicking unmount, disables the DVD Drive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694776
<charlie-tca> hggdh: yes, desktop installs are working
<hggdh> c2tarun: why did you mark it as Opinion?
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: that should be a duplicate
<charlie-tca> I might be wrong, though
<c2tarun> Sorry it was by mistake :(
<c2tarun> What should I do on this bug>
<c2tarun> \
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: i think its not a duplicate
<charlie-tca> okay, 2nd question: If it is clicking on desktop, why is the package "gnome-panel"?
<charlie-tca> 3rd question: Does a restart let it work again? or is the only way to make it work again to remount the drive?
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: oh! :P so its an invalid or incmplt bug
<charlie-tca> 4th question: What does "unmount" mean if it does not mean unmount the drive? Is there an "eject" also, or did unmount replace it?
<charlie-tca> 5th question:  What if you click unmount in places instead of the desktop?
<charlie-tca> doesn't really seem triaged to me
<c2tarun> actually i was trying to get these points ;) thnks 4 help
<hggdh> c2tarun: another point, please always add a comment on why you set a Status
<c2tarun> hggdh: sure. from next time i'll
<hggdh> c2tarun: NP, and thank you for helping
<psusi> does bug #694831 look like a good candidate for convert to question?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694831 in ubuntu "log out/chat button on top right corner on the panel isn't there anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694831
<charlie-tca> Has that button been replaced now? what version of Ubuntu is that?
<charlie-tca> It is not really a question. If the button has been removed, it is probably a design change.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, without knowing what release the reporter is using, it is not really possible to do much.
<penguin42> hmm, that's twice exaile has crashed in the last half hour, hasn't done that in months - I wonder what changed
<charlie-tca> we don't know if the button disappeared during an upgrade, running updates, new installation of new release, etc.
<psusi> charlie-tca: it sounds to me like "help, I removed my pannel, how do I get it back"
<charlie-tca> Is it the whole panel, the indicator app, or something else?
<charlie-tca> do you know?
<charlie-tca> We don't start triaging by trying to guess what the reporter means, we ask questions to find out
 * penguin42 plugs his USB crystal ball in
<micahg> All signs point to unsure :)
<psusi> charlie-tca: sounds like the indicator app to me
<charlie-tca> Do not guess
<charlie-tca> please ask the reporter for more information.
<psusi> k
<charlie-tca> You also think he lost the whole panel. you can not guess at what any report really means. You have to ask question of the reporter to find out,.
<psusi> no... just the indicator app.. at least I think that's the one that provides the buttons he is talking about
<charlie-tca> hm, Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage for information
<charlie-tca> Also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses helps a lot when triaging
<psusi> ahh, it has been updated to cover questions.... sure sounds like this is a #4 to be, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to confirm first
<charlie-tca> If something disappeared, that is a bug unless it is a deliberate design decision to change it. The reporter did not ask a question.
<psusi> he didn't say this happened when he upgraded or something.. I'm assuming not or he would have said so, but sure, it doesn't hurt to ask
<BUGabundo> yo
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-28
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering when the kpackagekit bug is going to be fixed i saw that kde fixed the problem in version 0.6.3,2
<yofel> cpatrick2008: we only triage bugs here not fix them, and that's a PPA  bug
<cpatrick2008> oh ok
<njin> hello, just my curiosity, wich is the reason why aterisk comment out lines with ; instead #.  Depend on the prog language, devel decision, or what else?. Thanks
 * daker is away: Occupé
<njin> hello, can someone set importance to bug 665250 as hight. Thanks Fabio
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in ibus (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<yofel> njin: depends on what the designer of that language wanted as comment marker, maybe he needed the other character for something else
<yofel> vim config files use "
<penguin42> (possibly the weirdest choice of comment character)
<Pici> MSSQL uses '
<Pici> Actually I lied. I need more caffeine.
 * ElPasmo needs help with bug 204908, upstream bug has a Resolved status but it has not been resolved. How should I proceed? I'd confirmed this issue in Maverick.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 204908 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "World clock applet lacks country Iraq (heat: 3)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204908
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: is Bagdad now in maverick?
<ElPasmo> No charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Then the gnome bug should be re-opened and a comment added to the launchpad bug that it is not fixed in the latest version
<ElPasmo> Ok, I'll try it :)
<ElPasmo> Thanks, as always, charlie-tca  :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> thanks for helping with bugs.
<ElPasmo> don't mention it :)
<ElPasmo> charlie-tca, I think I shouldn't modify the status in gnome because: "RESOLVED:  A resolution has been taken, and it is awaiting verification by QA. From here bugs are either re-opened and become REOPENED, are marked VERIFIED, or are closed for good and marked CLOSED. "
<ElPasmo> So  maybe change it to new in LP
<ElPasmo> And Triaged
<ElPasmo> mmm I can't modify the status of the upstream bug in  LP
<charlie-tca> You should comment in the gnome bug that the issue is not fixed in version 2.30.3 and the bug should be re-opened because of that
<charlie-tca> then comment the launchpad bug also that the issue is not fixed in that version, and confirm it. Then we can mark it triaged
<ElPasmo> Ok, I'm on it
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 204908 is ready to  be set as Triaged. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 204908 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "World clock applet lacks country Iraq (heat: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204908
<charlie-tca> Of course I can :-)
<charlie-tca> thank you
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 559105 is ready to  be set as Triaged. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559105 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Temperature in The Hague, The Netherlands is always the same (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559105
<charlie-tca> You don't think it is "just the right place to live", where the weather is the same all the time?
<charlie-tca> done
<ElPasmo> well, no charlie-tca, it's only 5 degrees celsius, I prefer a warmer weather :P
<ElPasmo> thanks a lot :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, well, sure, it warmer is important :-)
<ElPasmo> hahaha :D
<ElPasmo> I have a doubt... I saw in bug 320993 the line: "Nominated for Lucid by Adrien Blanc ". First time I see this and I don't know how to do it and whats the protocol of that kind of "nomination"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320993 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "clock applet don't have any locations for Canary Islands (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320993
<charlie-tca> The developer decides if the bug is an issue and will be fixed in that release it is nominated for
<charlie-tca> We just triage it for the release it is reported against
<charlie-tca> that is reported against 8.10. Is it still valid in Maverick 10.10?
<ElPasmo> No, it's not... I think.
<ElPasmo> I could found some stations, but not in the good category, so I asked for more info and set it to incomplete
<charlie-tca> great! the nomination was for lucid, meaning the bug should be an issue for Lucid.
<ElPasmo> w8, why?
<ElPasmo> is not supposed to be fixed in Lucid release?
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> that is what the nomination is for
<ElPasmo> I see... so I did right? :P
<ElPasmo> I'm a bit confused :P
<charlie-tca> yes, you did right
<charlie-tca> ignore the nomination
<ElPasmo> ok, glad to know :)
<ElPasmo> thanks!
<njin> yofel: thanks
<rusivi> Looking for a alternate opinion on wishlist/low priority for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/290000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290000 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Upgrading virtualbox while VMs are running crashes them (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<rusivi> It's more of a "dummy proofing" of virtualbox that's why I thought wishlist, but...
<rusivi> IDK if VMWare/Xen/KVM has live VM host OS/bare metal OS upgrading. I'd have to investigate that one.
<rusivi> Cool idea though
<rusivi> What is everyone on vacation? :p
<crimsun> hmm
<charlie-tca> yes
<crimsun> I haven't reproduced that symptom between 3,x versions
<crimsun> however, 3,x -> 4,x seems reproducible
<micahg> makes sense to some extent
<crimsun> based on that assessment, I'd say it warrants higher severity than wishlist or low
<rusivi> I can upstream it and see what they have to say about it?
<crimsun> rusivi: that would be appreciated
<rusivi> crimsun: you got it, I'll also shoot Felix an E-Mail see if he likes/dislikes it
<BUGabundo> evening mum and ded!
<rusivi> Regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/290000 instead of turning this bug into a wishlist for live host upgrading while VMs are running, it should just focus on preventing upgrades while VMs are running (upstream -> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/4132) If a desire to have this functionality exists a new bug should be made w/ a separate upstream enhancement bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290000 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Upgrading virtualbox while VMs are running crashes them (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<rusivi> I jumped the gun on it a little bit hehe
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-29
<andrewmiller57> I think that the importance of #668318 needs to be set to possibly medium?  Any takers?
<rusivi> bug 668318
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668318 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution calendar cannot change first day of week (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668318
<micahg> rusivi: ?
<rusivi> micahg: I was just posting it from andrewmiller57's request for a medium importance to see what bug it was.
<rusivi> (2 hours ago)
<ElPasmo> Hi people, I've found a bug in empathy that's only present in 10.04 LTS. And I don't know if it'd qualify as an SRU. Can someone help me?
<yofel> well, what's the bug?
<ElPasmo> When using gtalk gadged in wordpress, empathy crash in Lucid 10.04
<ElPasmo> gtalk gadget*
<ElPasmo> yorel, do you think that can qualify for a SRU?
<shankao> against which package should be filled "please sync..." reports? (i.e.: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/612518)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612518 in ubuntu "Please sync xen-4.0 from Debian to Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shankao> xen 3.3? should be left in the general "ubuntu" package?
<yofel> shankao: better ask this in #ubuntu-motu, they'll know what to do
<shankao> ok, thanks
<njin> hello, can someone set this bug 665250 as hight (critical  ?) because it afflict all the traditional chinese users. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in ibus-table-cangjie (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<marcao> hi
<marcao> please see the link
<marcao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548491/
<yofel> marcao: what's your problem? that looks like a crash stacktrace, how did you get that?
<marcao> I buy a new pen and gparted close when open it
<yofel> marcao: which release?
<yofel> *ubuntu release
<marcao> a moment plaese
<marcao> lucid
<yofel> marcao: can you open a terminal, run 'sudo service apport start force_start=1' and try again? That should get you a crash notification that you can report then
<marcao> ok
<marcao> thanks
<marcao> yofel,  gave me this result: start: Env must be KEY=VALUE pairs
<yofel> are you sure you typed force_start=1 corretly?
<marcao> sorry I did' nt see underline
<marcao> yofel,  gave me it:  apport start/running
<yofel> good, now try gparted again
<marcao> ok
<marcao> it closed again
<marcao> a momnt please
<marcao> continue
<yofel> marcao: did you get a notification of some sort that it crashed? or do you have a .crash file in /var/crash ?
<marcao> yofel, i'll see there
<marcao> there's no file in /var/crash
<marcao> and no notification is reported
<marcao> yofel, I unmont device, opened gparted, pluged device e refresh gparted and it close again
<yofel> hm, then apport didn't catch it, I can't help you more at the moment so best file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+filebug?no-redirect referencing your trace.
<marcao> ok yofel , i need to login first,
<marcao> yofel, is that all?
<yofel> for now yes, someone else with more knowledge about gparted will have to take it from there
<marcao> yofel, thanks so much
<marcao> bye
<c2tarun> anyone use kile here? please look at bug 695360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695360 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile display of special characters in final pdf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695360
<c2tarun> How can i search for the books, on which no one commented or changed its status.
<c2tarun> sorry bugs :(
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: untriaged bugs are available reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: thanx
<charlie-tca> no problem
<njin> please set importance of bug 694320 as low for me.Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694320 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Incomplete sentence during install check (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694320
<crimsun> it's already Low?
<rusivi> Regarding bug 695360 request reporter to perform apport bug# ?!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695360 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile display of special characters in final pdf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695360
<rusivi> and example PDF
<rusivi> *and attach example PDF
<njin>  Can someone set importance of bug 665250 to hight because, as aron explain me,is the default input method for traditional chinese users. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in ibus-table-cangjie (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<njin> *aron= ubuntu china
<Jeruvy> I'm looking at 319946 as I'm having the same problem, but I'm not certain if this bug is still open?
<Jeruvy> bug 319946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 319946 in sound-recorder (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sound recorder plug-ins (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319946
<andrewmiller57> bug 686722 should be a wishlist item I believe...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686722 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution lost default signature (affects: 1) (heat: 170)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686722
<crimsun> Jeruvy: it's still open. How are you able to reproduce it?
<crimsun> Jeruvy: more importantly, are you able to reproduce it using a Maverick (or Natty) live cd?
<kamusin> andrewmiller57, is working fine here... maybe you should upgrade to 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.2
<Jeruvy> crimsun: good question.  I have the bug in lucid, but I haven't tried it via livecd.
<andrewmiller57> the signature works fine, but I think the OP is looking for an option to have a default signature automatically selected for every message sent
<hggdh> njin: you need to send an email to the  bugcontrol mailing list with your application for membership
<hggdh> njin: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<njin> hggdh: thanks
<kamusin> andrewmiller57, edit->preferences->edit your account->signature  , is not enough?
<andrewmiller57> an option I never found :-)
 * hggdh finds it a bit weird he had to point this our
<hggdh> s/our/out/
<Jeruvy> bug 319946, I confirmed I can repeat this with lucid, I'm going to try a daily of natty and see if I can recreate it there.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 319946 in sound-recorder (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sound recorder plug-ins (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319946
<rusivi> I accidentally marked bug 684611 as a duplicate of 624900 when in reality they are related, but not duplicates, but dependents (684611 depended on 624900, & 625664)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684611 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Hotspot Shield does not work (dup-of: 624900)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684611
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624900 in wine (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Authbind not binding WINE to 127.0.0.1:895 - WINE does not support LD_PRELOAD (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 31)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624900
<rusivi> bug 625664
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625664 in fakeroot-ng (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "fakeroot-ng not working with WINE (affects: 1) (heat: 29)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625664
<rusivi> Does a bug dependency option exist? I recall it being discussed briefly here but IDK if anything came of it...
<micahg> rusivi: not yet
<rusivi> micahg: k, ty for responding. How do I unduplicate 684611
<micahg> rusivi: go to the duplicate bug and unset it
<rusivi> micahg: The following errors were encountered:   * You can't mark a bug as a duplicate of itself.
<micahg> rusivi: done
<rusivi> micahg: ty!
<micahg> rusivi: BTW, bug dependencies are bug 95419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 95419 in launchpad "Record dependencies between bugs (affects: 11) (dups: 4) (heat: 105)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-30
<rusivi> micahg: I'm going to mark myself affected asap
<micahg> rusivi: did you clear the bug # from the duplicate box and click the green check?
<rusivi> micahg: I tried that before asking but it did not undo the duplication.
<micahg> rusivi: maybe it's a permissions thing
<rusivi> Wouldn't be the first time ;)
<rusivi> micahg: It did not respond that it could not do the action due to my permissions so IDK
<rusivi> I clicked the check, the box disappeared, I refreshed the page, nothing changed.
<micahg> rusivi: right, I would say, if it's reproducible, file a bug against launchpad in any event if it is a permissions thing, the text should be changed
<rusivi> micahg: The next time I mistakenly mark a bug a duplicate (later rather than sooner) I'll check for it and create a malone bug if it does not work.
<micahg> rusivi: malone is no more, all bugs are against launchpad now
<rusivi> micahg: "Launchpad itself"
<micahg> rusivi: yes
<Amaranth> I remember hearing something about regression-potential going away, did that happen?
<micahg> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> I was rather surprised to see two bugs in compiz we know about and plan on fixing well before the natty release get tagged "regression-release"
<hggdh> Amaranth: it ended up regression-potential bugs had to be manually converted to regression-release *after* code release, and it was just unneeded work
<hggdh> so regression-release got to be used for both dev and stable
<Amaranth> hggdh: just call it "regression" then :)
<Amaranth> Although the compiz wakeups one is not as big of a deal as people make it sounds...
<hggdh> Amaranth: we considered that, but there are other regressions
<Amaranth> There are?
<hggdh> regression-proposed and -update
<hggdh> and these are important enough to be kept
<alex_mayorga> hi! Can somebody, please review bug 693828?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693828 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fatal exception in interrupt: Kernel panic on 2.6.37-10-generic and 2.6.37-11-generic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693828
<em> I have this same problem -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/692164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692164 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 fails to resume from suspend (affects: 3) (heat: 579)" [Undecided,New]
<em> is brian murray here?
<em> bdmurray: are you Brian Murray?
<em> is anyone awake here?
<micahg> !patience | em
<ubot2> em: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<micahg> em: you should file a new bug
<em> micahg: will it get linked to that one. Id really like for Ubuntu to fix this one. It surely affects a whole class of people. Everyone who has an HP Pavilion. Which is many people!
<micahg> em: you should note this bug number in your report, but the kernel team prefers separate reports since sometimes hardware can be slightly different
<em> okay, can you tell me how to make the best possible bug report for this? Like, what kind of information I should give them and such?
<micahg> em: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<micahg> ubuntu-bug linux should do most of it
<rusivi> Regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keepassx/+bug/608396 while this bug has a easily performed workaround (don't hold the key-combo too long) it's a deal breaker if you hold it too long. Seems importance should be low or medium, leaning towards low.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608396 in keepassx (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "KeePassX 0.4.3 bricks keyboard in Ubuntu 10.04 (affects: 4) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> rusivi: ok, setting to Low -> Triaged, can you please edit the description for the workaround?
<micahg> rusivi: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<rusivi> micahg: Sure.
<micahg> rusivi: thanks
<rusivi> micahg: Put the WORKAROUND right at the top. BTW, I noticed in the bug description that bugs with workarounds don't get fixed?!
<rusivi> micahg: sorry misunderstood meaning. As in, a workaround is not a solution.
<micahg> rusivi: right
<rusivi> micahg: threw me off at first hehe
<rusivi> Regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcalctool/+bug/631665 just checked in Maverick, it's fixed. Should I just mark the "Maverick" as "Fix Released", or both this & "gcalctool (ubuntu)"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631665 in gcalctool (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Calculator does not show thousands seperator despite being chosen in preferences (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<SpamapS> rusivi: did you verify that it is fixed in maverick-updates, or maverick-proposed ?
<SpamapS> rusivi: if its fixed in maverick-proposed, then you need to post that you did the verification in the bug, and the SRU team will remove the verification-needed tag, set it to verification-done, and move the package from poposed to updates... which launchpad will see, and mark the task as Fix Released automatically.
<rusivi> SpamapS: I verified it's fixed in maverick-updates
<rusivi> SpamapS: It looks like update & proposed are the same now -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gcalctool/+builds
<micahg> rusivi: yes, it was pushed to maverick-updates 2 months ago, so Fix released is appropriate for maverick and the default task
<SpamapS> weird, I wonder why that wasn't caught by the updater
 * SpamapS will have to ponder that while sleeping...
 * SpamapS passes out
<rusivi> micahg: K, will make notes of my successful test and mark both Fix Released
<micahg> SpamapS: there were 3 revisions uploaded to -proposed and the final one didn't use -v :)
<yofel> SpamapS: it was superseded by ubuntu4 before it even made it to -updates which confiused launchpad
<yofel> micahg: what's -v?
<micahg> yofel: yes, but what's supposed to happen is the uploader should pass the current release version when building the source so all the new versions show in the .changes file
<yofel> aah
<micahg> rusivi: it seems it was never verified either which was bad
<rusivi> micahg: Ok... well it's fixed so I know that much!
<rusivi> Regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/616561 this looks like Importance Low b/c it has a WORKAROUND: Do not use the fast forward feature.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616561 in zsnes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ZSNES randomly closes intermittently mid-game (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> hello to all, if in the report i see a Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae i686 is safe to require installation of ppa kernels ?
<fat0ss> Hello, I new to ubuntu dev
<fat0ss> Initially, I want to learn about projects by fixing bugs
<fat0ss> How can I start ?
<fat0ss> I Install already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Devbeginnings#Thorough%20Install:%20Ubuntu%20Development%20Tools all Dev tool
<anoteng> fat0ss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<fat0ss> anoteng, what are the possible Projects ? Like  Easy for Initial Level I know C/C++
<anoteng> fat0ss: Find something you're interested in, or some project you use a lot yourself.
<fat0ss> I scan the Bug site
<anoteng> Or get yourself a sponsor, and get involved in whatever project your sponsor is involved with.
<fat0ss> But I didn't find any list of projects
<fat0ss> I am stuck How to start with a simple patch
<fat0ss> What's is Sponsor thing ? Please explain me
<anoteng> sorry, not sponsor, I meant mentor..
<anoteng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<fat0ss> Okhay, Thanx a Lot ..
<anoteng> list of packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at bug 695696, i checked its man page and ubiquity is a software to install ubuntu from a live CD, then what are syslog and partman files, the reporter is talkiing about?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695696 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Crashed Pinguy install on laptop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695696
<c2tarun> bug 695696
<charlie-tca> syslog and partman files are two logs from /var/log that are generated when ubiquity crashes.
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: Can you please explain me a bit, that why we need ubiquity for installing ubuntu from a live CD. Even why we need any software when we have live CD?
<charlie-tca> ubiquity is the installer built in to the live cd; There is no package called "live CD". the actual package name is ubiquity
<c2tarun> ok, so I guess that we don't have any way to reproduce his bug. + he didn't mentioned about the ubuntu version he is trying to install?
<charlie-tca> The live cd is simply a group of packages put together by developers and made to work as if it was an installed system. When something fails on the Live CD, we have to determine what application actually failed. The failing package during an install is ubiquity.
<yofel> he should have said that, but you can get the ubuntu version from the syslog:
<yofel> Dec 30 12:34:18 guest kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-23-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 5 19:17:11 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.35-23.37-generic 2.6.35.7)
<yofel> => maverick
<c2tarun> Ok. But how can we confirm his bug? I googled and found someone also reported this bug on ubuntuforums.org
<charlie-tca> To triage the bug in ubiquity, we need to know the date of the cd, and the bug should probably be against https://launchpad.net/pinguyos instead of ubiquity
<charlie-tca> or also against pinguyos
<charlie-tca> We can't actually confirm it
<c2tarun> Ok, so what can we do with this bug?
<wolfpack> hi i am new to bug squad , can this bug be set as WISHLIST .........  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/695444
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695444 in ubuntu "Karmic/9.10 doesn't auto-detect external microphone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: leave it alone
<charlie-tca> I added pinguyos to the bug, we will let the developer look at it
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: Ok, Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: just one of the many that we can't really work with
<c2tarun> wolfpack: did you try to reproduce this bug?
 * penguin42 gently wonders where Failed to set a proper state for notification semaphore identified by cookie value 223177637 (0xd4d6ba5) to initialize waiting for incoming notifications. would have come from in cryptsetup
<charlie-tca> wolfpack: convert that to a question...
<wolfpack> ok
<charlie-tca> The reporter is seeking support more than reporting a bug
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: what do you mean by converting a bug to question?
<micahg> charlie-tca: idk about that, it seems like a wishlist bug in that it should auto detect
<charlie-tca> There is a place in the top right column to convert to a question. some times the reporter is actually seeking support instead of reporting a bug, and converting to a question lets it get an answer
<charlie-tca> micahg: What is "Is there a known solution for this??" if not a support question?
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry to interrupt, but what is a "wishlist bug", I think either it is a wishlist or a bug. :(
<charlie-tca> we do not triage that, it should have been answered through research already
<micahg> charlie-tca: basically wanting to know if it's fixed in later releases or not
<charlie-tca> micahg: then do what you want with it.
<charlie-tca> I am tired of trying to justify every answer I give when you are around
<micahg> charlie-tca: that's basically saying that people can't report bugs on older version w/out verifying it doesn't exist on a later version (which upstreams generally ask be done, but idk about our policy)
<micahg> charlie-tca: you might indeed be right, I'm just trying to clarify a general policy regarding older releases
<micahg> charlie-tca: you do a great job answering people's questions
<micahg> charlie-tca: maybe it should be a topic for the next meeting?
<charlie-tca> I am no longer discussing it. I get questioned and have to justify to you every thing I tell people.
<charlie-tca> You just go ahead and help these people learn
<micahg> charlie-tca: PM?
<charlie-tca> go ahead
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 629646 is ready to be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629646 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Locations using bom.gov.au for forecast data no longer can no longer retrieve forecast data (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 61)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629646
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: done. Thanks for helping
<ElPasmo> thanks to you charlie-tca :)
<wolfpack> how to add package name in a already filed bug ........I want to add package name "xorg" to this bug :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/695149
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695149 in ubuntu "Right-click menus don't disappear (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> wolfpack: that has no package at the present time, so click the down arrow symbol to the left of "ubuntu" and change the "affects" to xorg
<charlie-tca> wolfpack: then use this response in comments:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20without%20a%20package
<charlie-tca> just copy and paste the lines in the box
<wolfpack> thanks charlie .
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 373268 is ready to be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 373268 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't choose the exact timezone location in Argentina (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373268
<charlie-tca> done again
<ElPasmo> ty
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 572787 is ready to be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572787 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Problem in libgweather (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572787
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> ty
<wolfpack1> For this bug, Fix has been released but still the status is NEW.  link : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/677794 .Please look into it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677794 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] wallch (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> wolfpack1: that is a packaging bug. Until the package wallch is actually built for Ubuntu, it will be an open bug.
<wolfpack1> ok
<charlie-tca> Even though it is being worked on, and does have a launchpad team, it is not yet available in natty
<charlie-tca> um, pretty much any bug that says "needs-packaging", we stay away from it
<wolfpack1> ok
<hggdh> for all re. 'needs-packaging': please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer%20Process%20Bugs
<charlie-tca> Thank you for that reference.
<hggdh> and I am trying again the server ISO... will it suddenly reboot during install?
<charlie-tca> did yesterday
<hggdh> and did, again, just now :-(
<rusivi> IMHO, Regarding "<micahg> charlie-tca: that's basically saying that people can't report bugs on older version w/out verifying it doesn't exist on a later version (which upstreams generally ask be done, but idk about our policy)" Upstream doesn't generally, it's a prereq for majority of projects I've seen! All kidding aside, it seems fair people who report bugs in prior releases (assuming not mass affecting, security hole, major
<rusivi> issue, and if a newer package is available in newer release) be asked to test for the problem via Live CD or VM, and if they are in a position where they absolutely could not test it (time, refused, cost, lack of education), it still remains an open bug for others to help address in the release bugged and newer ones.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: amd64 xubuntu alternate made it to installing core packages today
<penguin42> this isn't something screwy like someone enabling a watchdog is it?
<charlie-tca> before the restart
<charlie-tca> don't know, how do I find it?
<penguin42> not sure, personally I'd be tempted to find a way to get the kernel messages to another machine
<charlie-tca> It does a complete restart, I don't know that there are any logs
<hggdh> I am considering it, but I cannot find a way of getting the installer syslog out
<penguin42> doesn't it dump it in the installed directory somewhere?
<hggdh> it is written to the tmpfs...
<charlie-tca> There isn't an installed directory at that point, is there?
<hggdh> it will only dump it after system install (until then, there is no FS to be used
<charlie-tca> and when it restarts, the logs are gone
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> do you think it'll reboot if you just leave it or do you need to keep interacting?
<charlie-tca> open to ideas, though
<charlie-tca> No, it reboots on its own when install packages
<hggdh> it is rebooting (in my case) during base system install
<penguin42> ok, as soon as it starts doing that, ctrl-alt-console and see if it says anything before it explodes
<charlie-tca> it reads on screen, "installing core packages..."
<hggdh> and -- again in my case -- "extracting libpcreg... BANG!"
<charlie-tca> almost
<charlie-tca> "ignoring pre-dependency problems"
<charlie-tca> and then I missed the rest
<hggdh> too fast :-(
<charlie-tca> trying again
<charlie-tca> Maybe I will boot the 400MHz cpu and try it
<charlie-tca> I know. I will snapshot the screen
<charlie-tca> coreutils is not installed
<charlie-tca> there seems to be a bunch of missing packages
<charlie-tca> snapshot was too slow
<charlie-tca> missing libnewt0.52, ext2-modules, efi-modules
<hggdh> at this point in time, there is almost nothing installed
<penguin42> no coreutils then you're pretty screwed
<charlie-tca> That was the last one I caught
<hggdh> I will try here on KVM, and see if I can rescue it later (I tried on bare-metal -- but remote, and rescue did not work)
<charlie-tca> Can't pull anything from VBox, since there is no way to keep it running long enough to pull
<penguin42> you could try booting with the nowatchdog parameter - worth a shot, no more
<hggdh> the only messages I see is "rebooting", and at about the same time "sending kill signal"
<charlie-tca> heh, too fast
<charlie-tca> I am going to try to snapshot it again
<charlie-tca> Hey, last screen I get before it restarts - http://imagebin.org/130283
<charlie-tca> Now you want me to try and do that to the server image? which one>?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: There are no kernel messages there that might indicate what's going on - isn't there a console that has kernel stuff?
<charlie-tca> No, that is the only one
<penguin42> try ctrl-alt and work through f10-f5 - nothing on any of them?
<charlie-tca> let me try that,
<charlie-tca> you know, that takes a new install each time, right?
<charlie-tca> it doesn't really stay on screen very long
<penguin42> yeh but you should be able to find the console with the kernel messages before it dies in plenty of time
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> That's the only console with messages on it
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> will it let you get a shell on the others?
<charlie-tca> on 2 and 3 it will. 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 are sitting with the _ on them
<penguin42> you could try sitting on 2 or 3 while it does the install, possibly with something liek tail -f /var/log/messages if there is one
<penguin42> you could also on 2 and 3   do   setterm -msg on      setterm -msglevel 8    which I think should give the maximum amount of blurb
<charlie-tca> consoles are using built-in shell (ash)
<charlie-tca> stterm not found
<charlie-tca> setterm
<penguin42> hmph
<charlie-tca> It's a busybox shell
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> charlie-tca: You could try running tail -f /proc/kmsg & in one of the terminals
<charlie-tca> server shot looks the same
<penguin42> oh well, out of ideas
<charlie-tca> attached to the bug
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> the idea of monitoring /proc/kmsg might get us to something -- I am attaching to the bare-metal via a serial console, and I can set it on the tty, and wait
<charlie-tca> I am sorry, I gave up
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<charlie-tca> virtuald: what is that?
<charlie-tca> virtuald: Please don't do that.
<virtuald> it was i mistake, i forgot /
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<andrewmiller57> bug 668318 should be set to medium I think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668318 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution calendar cannot change first day of week (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668318
<charlie-tca> andrewmiller57: did it work in the previous version?
<rusivi> andrewmiller57: Cursory glance at bug 668318 suggests it's Low-Medium importance, leaning towards Low.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668318 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution calendar cannot change first day of week (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668318
<charlie-tca> A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application
<andrewmiller57> ok, yes it worked in 10.04 just fine.  I figured with evolution being the main email app, it would be medium :-)
<charlie-tca> Evolution is a core application, and there are a lot of users whose week does start on Sunday instead of Monday
<charlie-tca> and it is a regression.
<charlie-tca> That is not low.
<rusivi> charlie-tca: I was grinding on the core application part, could not find the link for importance I saved to my bookmarks (potential Firefox bug!)
<andrewmiller57> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<charlie-tca> andrewmiller57: that will need to be sent upstream to gnome bugzilla
<andrewmiller57> ok, is there a specific url for it
<rusivi> andrewmiler57 / charlie-tca: May want to check out a search on Evolution for calendar problems -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=Evolution&content=calendar
<charlie-tca> rusivi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<rusivi> charlie-tca: ty
<charlie-tca> be my guest in searching for it
<andrewmiller57> do you know what the url would be for forwarding this one upstream?
<charlie-tca> andrewmiller57: I did add the link for upstreaming the bug to it
<charlie-tca> just refresh the page
<andrewmiller57> ok thanks
<rusivi> andrewmiller57 / charlie-tca: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi
<charlie-tca> rusivi: look at the bug
<charlie-tca> are you even reading what I am telling andrewmiller57 ?
<andrewmiller57> yes i am, I just had to refresh, I didnt know you posted that
<rusivi> charlie-tca: just refreshed the Launchpad bug looks good!
<rusivi> charlie-tca: Is their a link for a list of all core applications?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> None that I know of. It is consists mostly of those applications installed by default in Ubuntu. the core applications are all packages in Main repository
<charlie-tca> If you use "apt-cache policy PACKAGE", it tells you if the package is in main
<rusivi> charlie-tca: Is their a website/command that quickly shows all packages in Main repo? I know website for package search -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> hm, most if not all of https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs are core
<rusivi> charlie-tca: Just was reading -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu it mentions I can just use Synaptic and use filter "main"
<charlie-tca> That is another way, yes. I never look at the whole thing at once, since I can't remember them all anyway
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> The problem is not every package in main will be a core package, but every core package will be in main
<rusivi> charlie-tca: right, not every package is an application, but every application is a package/combination of packages
<charlie-tca> Main thing is if it is a default application in Ubuntu, count it as core
<rusivi> k ty
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc, do not usually have core packages
<rusivi> Regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/641673 seems Low importance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641673 in apt (Ubuntu) "grammatical mistake in 'apt-cache show awk': "as it purely virtual" (affects: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> rusivi: done, thanks
<rusivi> micahg: ty
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<wolffu> Does anyone have a chance to double check that I handled bug 296336 correctly?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296336 in nasm (Ubuntu) "nasm global directive sometimes not working with elf output (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296336
<charlie-tca> wolffu: if you are asking the reporter to confirm whether or not it is working, it is not fixed-released. It should be incomplete
<wolffu> charlie-tca: So it should not be considered an "old bug" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<yofel> wolffu: also, please replace <bug #> with the actual bug number next time you use the stock response please, it can be confusing like this
<charlie-tca> wolffu: you marked it fixed, and asked for more information. You should mark it incomplete instead.
<wolffu> yofel: I was wondering about that. Thanks for the info.
<wolffu> charlie-tca: O.k. thanks.
<charlie-tca> Fixed bugs do not require the reporter to give you more information. The comment was correct, but the status is wrong
<wolffu> Is there anyone available to mark bug 296336 to incomplete?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296336 in nasm (Ubuntu) "nasm global directive sometimes not working with elf output (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296336
<charlie-tca> done
<wolffu> charlie-tca: Thanks...again.
<charlie-tca> wolffu: thank you for helping with bugs. It is appreciated!
<nisshh> hmmmm, does anyone know if the nick 'em' is a bot, they just pmed me as soon as i joined
<nisshh> connected rather
<charlie-tca> nisshh: as far as I know, em is a person
<charlie-tca> em: ^ ^ ^
<nisshh> charlie-tca, yeah, i just figured it out, sorry, i was just connecting after a power outage and em pmed me, i was just confused :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> it happens
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> yeah
 * charlie-tca is one of the fortunate ones; his power failed during the night, so he was sleeping
<nisshh> charlie-tca, yeah, except its new years eve, so im not asleep :)
<charlie-tca> heh, well then, Happy New Years
<nisshh> same to you :)
<charlie-tca> Best wishes for a very Happy New Year - 2011!
<ElPasmo> Thanks charlie-tca, I wish you all a happy 2011 also!
<ElPasmo> I'm having problems with bug 692562, last few days I've been trying to add a bugwatch with no joy. Can anyone try to click the "also affects project" link and figure out how should I proceed with the error: OOPS-1826K1261 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692562 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "completion of inserted option after command throws bash error (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692562
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1826K1261
 * penguin42 looks
<ElPasmo> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> ElPasmo: Yeh it oopses for me as well, so ask on #launchpad quoting the OOPS id
<ElPasmo> Ok, ty
<penguin42> ElPasmo: although I guess there probably aren't many people around at this time
<ElPasmo> yup, bad day huh? :P
<charlie-tca> hm, oops here too
<charlie-tca> at least it is consistent, right?
<penguin42> ElPasmo: I guess you could file a bug against launchpad
<ElPasmo> mmm never did it before! :D
<ElPasmo> mmm lets try
<micahg> check to see if one is filed, tag timeout
 * micahg is assuming it timed out
<penguin42> it's not affecting all bugs though is it?
<penguin42> micahg: It oops's quite fast
<ElPasmo> No penguin42
<micahg> penguin42: does it say timeout?
<ElPasmo> I think its the only bug where it occurs
<penguin42> micahg: No
<penguin42> micahg: Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-1826D1516)
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1826D1516
<penguin42> micahg: It  looks more like something specific to that bug
<micahg> penguin42: so file a bug against launchpad and add an oops tag
<penguin42> micahg: Which if you scroll back is what I suggested
<micahg> penguin42: right, I'm adding the part about the oops tag ;)
<ElPasmo> I file it or you file it?
<ElPasmo> I don't mind, I have time now :)
<penguin42> ElPasmo: You found it!
<ElPasmo> and?
<ElPasmo> :D
<penguin42> you file it!
<ElPasmo> Ok :D
<ElPasmo> ok noob question, how I file a bug against launchpad? :P
<micahg> ElPasmo: bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ElPasmo> I knew it'd to be obvious :P
<ElPasmo> oops tag?
<ElPasmo> I just add an "oops" in the tag field?
<penguin42> the OOPS-xxxxxxx number from the error
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=xxxxxxx
<ElPasmo> ok
<penguin42> or does micahg mean a launchpad tag?
<micahg> launchpad tag :)
<micahg> ElPasmo: yes
<ElPasmo> check bug 696052
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696052 in launchpad "Error OOPS-1826D1516 when adding a bugwatch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696052
<ElPasmo> plz :)
<penguin42> ElPasmo: I'd change the title to say repeatable and say it's repeatable by many different people
 * charlie-tca learned something today about launchpad. Thanks 
<micahg> ElPasmo: FTR, just oops in the tag, not the oops code
<ElPasmo> lol
<ElPasmo> thanks :)
<penguin42> ElPasmo: I assume the lp guys get loads of reports of oops that diappear, but ones that are completely repeatable are much easier to deal with
<micahg> there's a zero oops policy, so even if it wasn't repeatable, it would be a high priority
<ElPasmo> Like that?
<ElPasmo> Well thanks to all of you... I hope you'll have a happy new year!!! see you in 2011! :)
<penguin42> ElPasmo: Have a good one ElPasmo
<yofel> ElPasmo: bash completion oopsing is a known issue
<penguin42> yofel: so it's all bash completion bugs that oops lp?
<yofel> penguin42: yes, see bug 370117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 370117 in launchpad "oops getBugFilingAndSearchLinks need more than 1 value to unpack (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370117
<yofel> penguin42: my dup bug 615123 has the complete trace
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615123 in launchpad "Oops on production when opening +choose-affected-product (dup-of: 370117)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615123
<micahg> yofel: do you want to add a note on the bug elpasmo filed and LP people can confirm?
<yofel> sure
<micahg> yofel: thanks
<penguin42> yofel: For this one it's oopsing before it's asked for the other project that it affects; so it sounds different from the 370117
<yofel> penguin42: well, same error
<penguin42> ok, I don't get to see the error itself
<micahg> that's why I suggesting commenting and not duping
<em> Hi
<penguin42> Hi indeed
<penguin42> don't suppose anyone understands the details of udisks do they?
<yofel> penguin42: well, what's the problem?
<penguin42> do you know what the 'presentation nopolicy' flag is supposed to mean?
<penguin42> there is a 'presentation hide' and a presentation nopolicy; hide is obvious
<penguin42> hmm it's listed as a 'hint if the device (or e.g. the multi-disk device that the device is part of) shouldn't be automatically mounted / assembled'
 * penguin42 hates it when there are so many layers in systems, I need a ball of string and bread crumbs to follow them through
<penguin42> for segfaults of an fglrx X server what do we put things against - fglrx ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<hggdh> just a note -- I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl#Application .1.5, trying to make it clearer that applicants *have* to provide importance and reasoning for such for each bug they submit for review
<hggdh> so... is it clearer now?
<njin> happy new year to all the buggers
<penguin42> it's an interesting collective name
<hggdh> indeed. I wonder if something has been lost in translation
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> but happy new yoaer to all bug-triagers
<crimsun> I think it's most probably "people who work on bugs"
<crimsun> but yes, que interesante
 * penguin42 doesn't think debuggers sounds right either
<hggdh> well, de-buggers really sounds, ah, suggestive?
<penguin42> heck, the number of packages generated from a build of kd4libs is scary
<penguin42> hmm - 42 in fact - hmmmm
<hggdh> there may be something there...
<penguin42> hmph, I've half fixed a bug
<yofel> happy new year everyone that's online ;)
<penguin42> yofel: Happy new year Yofel
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-01
<oktexan> Bug #696115 - This looks like it should be a feature request instead of a bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696115 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Timezone should not require superuser on laptop (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696115
<penguin42> possibly, I'd actually expect the time zone to be settable on a per-user basis
<penguin42> It's the TZ environment variable; one gotcha though is if the hardware clock is configured to store local time, which local time will it store?
<oktexan> i'm not sure but i thought you had to be the superuser to set the tz...still new at this lol
<penguin42> system wide yes, but I can see you should be able to do it per user, and that could be  a wishlist for the GUI/Gnome to be able to do that
<penguin42> but anyway, bed
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  Wishlist or Ubuntu brainstorm on this one?  bug 694064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694064 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Show date of last package upload (into ubuntu archives) in the changelogs (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694064
<em> hey i need to fill out a bug. It's a real bug and it's urgent. Could someone tell me how to do it best?
<em> I will write the bug report but Id like it if someone who has expertise told me everything to include.
<daltenty> em: Have you gone through the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ? It will help you automatically attach a lot of the relevant info
<em> daltenty: i haven't done that
<em> daltenty: this bug happens on my laptop when I close the lid and keep it closed for 10 minutes or so, the display is lost and it never comes back. I have to turn off the computer.
<em> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/692164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692164 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 fails to resume from suspend (affects: 3) (heat: 579)" [Undecided,New]
<em> daltenty: it's very similar if not the same problem as that ^
<em> because that is the same laptop I have and the same problem.
<em> I think it's probably a bug in the kernel or in gnome-power-manager
<em> should I do a bug report against both?
<em> When I use aport it includes a lot of information, is any of that sensitive information?
<daltenty> em: sounds like its probably a kernel issues at least to me, and the bug is currently filled against that. I would add any relevant additional info on to the existing bug and mark that it affects you.
<daltenty> em: If its the exact same issue I wouldn't bother filling any additional bugs as duplicates are generally not helpful
<em> daltenty: well in that link it said that for kernel bugs they want you to file a new bug report so I did.
<em> Here is the bug report I filed, is it okay? -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/696164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696164 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion dv6 loses display permanently when lid is left closed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<daltenty> em: Hmm, that is does sound a little different since your laptop is not supposed to be suspending. As for the contents looks like all the apport info is there, as for what other info might be helpful I'm not too sure, I'm pretty new here.
<em> Yep me too.
<wolfpack> Can someone confirm the source package of this bug " https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/696187 " .I am in doubt whether it is bcmwl-kernerl-source or jockey.I got this bug during installation of Broadcom STA wireless proprietayr driver.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696187 in jockey (Ubuntu) "installation failed of Broadcoam STA Wireless proprietary drive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nisshh> where is the best place to report bugs against mythbuntu? or is ubuntu-bug used?
<yofel> nisshh: afaik mythbuntu is just another ubuntu derivate that uses our archive, so using ubuntu-bug should be fine
<nisshh> yofel, ok, didnt know if it had ubuntu-bug included or not, thanks :)
<yofel> nisshh: mythbuntu-desktop recommends apport-gtk so it should be included
<nisshh> yofel, ok, thanks
<ttrubuntu> hi all
<ttrubuntu> I have one specific problem with Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop edition.Here is the problem: System doesn't respond every now and then.I only have to HARD reboo.tt. But the drums doesn't beam during reboot. I have to use $su halt
<ttrubuntu> in this reboot african drums beat
<ttrubuntu> Please help
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: do u have any idea
<ttrubuntu> about my problem?
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: I'm asking you questions in #ubuntu :D
<ttrubuntu> ok. thnaks rusuvi. i will continue chat there
<ttrubuntu> thnaks
<oktexan> Bug #696107 looks like it should be a wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696107 in elementaryos "If a .desktop file is added to the trash, offer to uninstall that application. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696107
<yofel> oktexan: that's not a bug in ubuntu, so nothing we can do
<oktexan> right, i mean i think it should be set to a feature request and marked triaged
<yofel> oktexan: sure, but you'll have to ask the bug supervisors of teh 'elementaryos' project to do that, *WE* as in Ubuntu Bug Control can't do anything here that you can't do too
<oktexan> oh i'm sorry....still new at this
<yofel> oktexan: on the bug page you see that it affects 'elementary OS', for ubuntu it would say 'Ubuntu' or 'packagename (Ubuntu)'
<rork> I've found a couple of bugs in lcab: 1) the url in the package documentation is invalid (http://coding.wooyayhoopla.be/lcab/ could not connect to server), 2) the url in the manpage is invalid (http://www.geekshop.be/rien/lcab/ 404 page not found), 3) The package version (1.0.12-3) and manpage version (1.0.8) do not match. Should I file 2 bugs? (1) against packaging, and (2) and (3) against documentation? And is (3) actually a bug? It could be
<rork>  the manpage didn't have updates.  (I checked the url for three days, problem exists in Natty)
<penguin42> rork: Is the manpage in the package with the app or a separate package?
<rork> it's in the package with the app
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at but 696282. I tried to reproduce but failed. + reported didn't mentioned the name of the package he was trying to install.
<yofel> lp 696282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696282 in software-center (Ubuntu) "can't install chrome (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696282
<rork> penguin42: it's in a single package
<penguin42> rork: Then that's easy, just file it in a bug against that package
<rork> ok, thanks
<penguin42> rork: The fact that the URL is invalid maybe a consequence of it being old
<rork> most likely, still no url or a valid one would be better then a broken one.
<daltenty> I think Bug #695916  in empathy should be set to wishlist when some one gets the chance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695916 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy won't allow yahoo video chat (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695916
<hggdh> vish: I updated the requirements for joining -control -- tried to make it clearer that one *has* to provide importance and reasoning. Care to check & comment?
<em> hey i have done everything I can to try to help out with reporting this bug is anything missing --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/696164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696164 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion dv6 loses display permanently when lid is left closed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> hggdh: hi..
 * vish checks..
<hggdh> vish: and good afternoon (night, I guess, for you)
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> :)
<vish> hggdh: looks good, except for a typo.. your » you
<hggdh> oops
<vish> "indicate what importance (and explain the reasoning) your would"
<hggdh> ugh!
<hggdh> will correct now
<vish> thanks.. :)
<hggdh> done, thank you
<xelister|DRUNK> ubuntu installation hangs
<xelister|DRUNK> on the selection of keyboard layout UI.  whet I click Poland, then it freezes the UI and it remains frozen untill instalation is done, with Forward button disabled
<xelister|DRUNK> good work, ubuntu is uninstallable.  tried 2 times already.
<xelister|DRUNK> Forward, Backward buttons disabled.   Main keyboard choice is working, but choosing Poland does not unlock the UI.  The secondary keyboard selection always shows what ever options where shown on first open of this dialog
<xelister|DRUNK> the installing panel at bottom is progressing and even finishing with install with stupid "ready when you are" message at end, but cant use FORWARD button
<xelister|DRUNK> rawwwargh blaaargh.  can't ubuntu do anything right
<penguin42> ah, there is a known bug for a hang at keyboard selection
 * xelister|DRUNK (*@$(*(#*$1!@#131
<xelister|DRUNK> crap, even installation doesn't work
<xelister|DRUNK> Ubuntu. Biggest linux ever. 2011 - year of the linux desktop?
<xelister|DRUNK> penguin42: well how to work around this, and WHY ISNT A FIX RELEASED still
<penguin42> bug 684036 or bug 664533 sorry
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684036 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation stalls after keyboard selection (affects: 1) (heat: 128)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684036
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664533 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer stuck on keyboard layout selection (affects: 6) (heat: 72)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664533
<penguin42> xelister|DRUNK: Sorry, I don't know - I just know that bug is there; it looks like someone is looking at 656777 (it says progress)
<xelister|DRUNK> is ubuntu QA team assleep? hello, milions of users and INSTALATION IS NOT WORKING FOR NON-USA users?? wtf
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: I don't think that's totally true
<paultag> I'll have to read the bug reports
<penguin42> paultag: It looks pretty bad
<xelister|DRUNK> paultag: yeah I bet I can work around this in milion ways starting from e.g. alternative installer, but still this pissess users off
<paultag> but I can't imagine. A lot of the dev team is international
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: I bet, but there are loco teams all over the world that test this, there is no way it's that bad.
<penguin42> paultag: It looks like it's affecting a lot of people in a lot of locales
<paultag> penguin42: let me read the bugs
<paultag> sec :)
<penguin42> xelister|DRUNK: The work around seems to be to choose the keyboard from the boot menu right at the beginning rather than the installer itself
<xelister|DRUNK> penguin42: at boot menu?
<penguin42> yeh
<xelister|DRUNK> you mean choose LANGUAGE?
<paultag> cjwatson touched the bug
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: it will get resolved. One of the Ubuntu Hackers' wife's installs was doing this
<penguin42> xelister|DRUNK: I'm not sure, but I think so - it's difficult to tell from the comment on an option I've never used
<xelister|DRUNK> blaaarghhhh
<xelister|DRUNK> I want ENGLISH LANGUAGE like a real man,  while using non-english layout
<penguin42> paultag: So what is the LP urgency for that case?
<penguin42> low, medium, high, affects dev's wife :-)
<paultag> penguin42: haha
<xelister|DRUNK> if I just leave it at United States of wAr default laoyut, then how to change layout to default PL layout (for entire system etc) after first boot?
<paultag> hahahaha, never seen United States of wAr, that's good.
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: there's a languages menu entry
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: system --> admin
<paultag> I think you can change keyboard layout there, if not in keyboards
<paultag> yeah, it's in keyboard
<paultag> System --> Prefs --> Keyboard
<paultag> [Layouts] tab
<xelister|DRUNK> paultag:  War On {sex,blacks,alcohol,weed,sex,sand blacks,warez}  in this order
<xelister|DRUNK> also commies, and 2011 wikileaks... what else in 2011, perhaps linux? ;)
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: think it's a bit off. warez is much higher -- american here ;)
<xelister|DRUNK> I was speaking in chrononical order
<paultag> ahh
<xelister|DRUNK> paultag: well to not contiune here, I will just say -> watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4NlA97GeQ&feature=related  :)  dont forget to vote it uphand ;)  also #wikileaks and #freenet
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-02
<xelister|DRUNK> could we set this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/664533  to Critical? isnt it critical?? Milions of users will have ubuntu NOT INSTALLABLE at first attempt - seems a totall fail
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664533 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer stuck on keyboard layout selection (affects: 7) (heat: 75)" [High,Confirmed]
<paultag> xelister|DRUNK: it's not rendering it unusable. I won't change it, medium is correct. I share your troubles, but I disagree on severity
<penguin42> paultag: Not being able to install is pretty bad
<paultag> penguin42: yes, but it looks like when you type the name out of the menu, right?
<paultag> I glanced at it until I saw watson on there
<paultag> cjwatson knows his stuff, and I trust his judgement :)
<penguin42> paultag: Not sure, I can't actually rememember the details
<penguin42> yeh
<paultag> penguin42: I think it was just hardcoded QWERTY
<paultag> it's a nasty bug, but not critical, I don't think
<RedSingularity> paultag:  You here buddy?
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  You?
<RedSingularity> Are there any bug controllers available at the moment?
<rusivi> Quick backporting v. SRU clarification question, AFAIK, SRU is for serious/security/many people affected issues. However, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#request-new-packages notes that "We will reject any Backports requests for bugfixes if SRU has not been attempted." What happens if the bug is a minor, non-security bug that could be fixed by backporting a newer version of the software (from Natty/Maverick) in
<rusivi> to Lucid? Seems wasteful to go through the SRU process for something that will get rejected...
<RedSingularity> Anyone know the next HUG day?
<micahg> rusivi: which package?
<rusivi> micahg: just inquiring don't have an example in mind. Does it matter if core-application v. non-core?
<micahg> rusivi: basically, if it's a bug fix that would be beneficial to users and the changeset is small, and SRU is the way to go, backports are usually for new functionality
<rusivi> micahg: Ok, ty for clarifying. It seems, when in doubt, SRU first?!
<micahg> rusivi: when in doubt, ask :)
<rusivi> micahg: haha!
<RedSingularity> micahg:  This user thinks this is a real bug.  I honestly dont think so.  I think it is a feature request which is why I offered him ubuntu brainstorm.  Maybe wishlist.  What do you think?  He took the liberty and marked it triaged as well.  bug 695186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695186 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade manpage should be in -core with the binary (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695186
<micahg> RedSingularity: it is a bug
<micahg> RedSingularity: and the reporter
<micahg> the reporter's a core-dev :P
<RedSingularity> micahg:  It seems like a feature request though.  Moving the location of a man page.
<micahg> RedSingularity: it's in the wrong package, that's a bug
<RedSingularity> micahg:  He is a dev for the update-manager-core package?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, he's an ubuntu core-dev
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Oh thats just dandy.  Now I look like a moron :/  Eh wouldn't be the first time.
<RedSingularity> micahg:  How can I get to learn how a package really works without being a developer of it?  I know you do a lot of work with firefox.  How did you get to know it so well with debugging and all?
<micahg> RedSingularity: you don't have to know how every package works, but if you want to know a specific package, you should look at the packaging and work with it
<RedSingularity> micahg:  You mean the source code?
<micahg> yes
<RedSingularity> micahg:  thats just it though.  I dont know programming language.
<micahg> RedSingularity: so don't worry about then, triaging is still very helpful
<RedSingularity> micahg:  You know anyone off hand that works with update-manager?
<micahg> RedSingularity: mvo is the main developer
<micahg> RedSingularity: I learned by being mentored by the Firefox maintainer
<RedSingularity> micahg:  That makes sense.  I guess I need to look into getting a mentor in the proper area.  Thanks.  :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, for that type of mentorship I think there's a real commitment expected
<RedSingularity> micahg:  you mean there is a commitment in that package or in mentorship?
<micahg> RedSingularity: I would think helping with the package
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Not that there is a problem with that but why so?
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, it really depends what you want to work on, if it's something where a lot of people have knowledge, there'd probably be less expectation, but if it's one on one, it's different
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ah
<micahg> RedSingularity: in any case, it'll be at the discretion of the person in question
<RedSingularity> micahg:  When being mentored what is the preferred way of communication during the session?  IRC?
<micahg> RedSingularity: depends on the person in question :)
<somethinginteres> Am I correct in thinking that clicking on the currently playing song in the sound menu should bring the app playing the music into focus?
<kklimonda> somethinginteres: you are wrong
<kklimonda> somethinginteres: clicking on the currently playing song copies its data to the clipboard
<kklimonda> which must be the most useless and the least discoverable feature I've seen in the last few years.
<kklimonda> good morning :)
<somethinginteres> kklimonda: OK thanks - thought it might have been a bug
<paultag> RedSingularity: yo
<paultag> RedSingularity: just heading to bed at some point, are you taken care of?
<Elbrus> Can somebody please mark 695040 as triaged? Upstream won't fix it, but I confirm the problem.
<Elbrus> bug 695040 that is.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695040 in winff (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The italian language GUI is impossible to reed in same voices (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695040
<xteejx> Hey guys
<xteejx> Is anyone here that can help me with something and spare maybe 5-10 minutes please? It's completely off-topic but as most of you know I am usually involved with Ubuntu Bug Control and can't find any help elsewhere
<BUGabundo> howdy
<xteejx> Hey BUGabundo
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> It's a script written in AutoIt (GPL v3 licenced) so I want to get it working and then if possible re-release it, since upstream has stagnated but it could be useful
<anoteng> is there any policy on expiring old needs-packaging bugs? There's a lot of bugs filed against projects that are dead upstream, have incompatible licenses, clearly defective etc.
<yofel> well, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs - probably best to set them incomplete if they don't met the requirements and wait for LP to expire them
<yofel> *meet
<anoteng> yofel: thanks.
<hjd> Hi. Anything more I should do to bug 685794 beyond setting it to fix released? I asked the reporter to test with the latest updates, which solved the problem.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685794 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crash during start (Segmentation fault (11)) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685794
<paultag>  /window 25
<paultag> ohi shucks, sorry guys
<yofel> hjd: Set it to fix released, the stacktrace does look like the solid related crash the patch fixes.
<hjd> yofel: done. thanks.
<gobbe> could someone help me with bug 693745. It seems that it's just configuration misatake on user, should i now just close this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693745 in ntp (Ubuntu) "wront time report for turkey (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693745
<gobbe> i'm quite new with bug hunting, trying to contribute :)
 * penguin42 looks
<gobbe> thanks
<gobbe> i tried to reproduce problem with two machines, without luck :)
<gobbe> it seems that users clock is too far away, and of course then ntp wont fix time without first making it more closer with ntpdate
<penguin42> gobbe: Has the timezone stuff in turkey changed - he's running a Hardy setup so I wonder if it's changed since then?
<gobbe> i tried with hardy
<gobbe> also
<penguin42> with the turkish timezone?
<gobbe> yep
<gobbe> i have several spare servers for testing purpose like this :)
<gobbe> that's why i thought that i could contribute to ubuntu more =)
<penguin42> it does look like he has the clock out by an hour doesn't it
<gobbe> yep
<penguin42> why is his ntptime failing though?
<gobbe> firewall
<penguin42> or is it just because his time is too far out - greater than the maximum?
<gobbe> i'v seen several cases where firewall blocks ntp :)
<gobbe> ntpdate shouldnt fail
<gobbe> like you see it cannot even connect
<penguin42> possible; but I'm not sure I've ever seen a firewall let everything else through but not ntp; I guess it's possible
<gobbe> well we cannot say that everything else goes thru it?
<penguin42> true
<gobbe> but anyway, i tried it with two different installations without luck
<gobbe> ntpdate works atleast, ntp of course is not able to change time because hes current machine's time is too far away
<penguin42> he hasn't actually put an answer to any error from ntpdate to ntp.ubuntu.com Ig uess
<gobbe> yep, havent
<gobbe> so just wait?
<penguin42> could leave it with a 'ok well if you can try ntpdate to a server you can get to' or reset the time by hand, and leave it at incomplete; it'll timeout if he doesn't get around to it
<gobbe> ok
<gobbe> i'll do that
<gobbe> just wanted some advice c's havent worked with ubuntu bugs ever before, even hangin around in irc channels and providing support since 2005 :)
<penguin42> yeh, I'm not the best person to ask for the right procedures
<gobbe> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-26
<penguin42> is it safe to make bug 901675 public?  The logs look pretty harmless - they have auth= variables that point to the filename containing the auth, but I can't see the actual auth data anywhere
<ubot4> penguin42: Error: Bug #901675 not found.
<penguin42> bad bot!
<Ampelbein> penguin42: Agree, looks safe.
<penguin42> Thanks
<penguin42> seems to be a common one
<penguin42> It could be a python or xcb issue - but don't know enough about either to call it
<yofel> penguin42: not bad bot, on private bugs he gets a 404, so "not found" is the only thing he can say
<penguin42> yofel: I thought he used to say 'private' ?
<yofel> yes, but LP was changed to return 404 instead of 403 at some point, not sure what the reason was
<penguin42> ah
<Ampelbein> IIRC it was a matter of non-disclosing the existence of a bug in a project
 * penguin42 giggles at bug 907690 - a DoS in squid on Gopher servers - would the last user of a gopher server please stand up?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907690 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "CVE-2011-3205: DoS (memory corruption and daemon restart) or remote Gopher servers. (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907690
<bregma> I was going through the RFP list and found some bugs that request packaging for packages already in Ubuntu... what's the proper way to handle such bugs?
<jtaylor> I'd say close them and maybe direct to backports if they want it in older distributions
<micahg> yep, Fix Released, plus a note about backport
<micahg> bregma: wait, RFP in Debian or needs-packaging in Ubuntu?
<bregma> needs-packaging in Ubuntu
<micahg> ah, ok, yea
<bregma> does "close" mean mark as "invalid" or as "fixed released"?
<micahg> bregma: fix released since it's actually in the archive and the task is known completed
<bregma> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-27
<iceroot> can someone please test this on a ubuntu system (ubuntu-desktop with gnome/unity) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/908915
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 908915 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] deja-dup missing icons for add/remove (on lubuntu) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/904939  fix released menas it should be in the repos? (not proposed)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904939 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "[12.04) ]lxsession-logout is showing 11.10 instead of 12.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<bullgard4> It appears to me that reporting Banshee bugs in Apport is somewhat special. Can I assume that '~$ ubuntu-bug banshee' will extract and publish the file ~/.config/banshee-1/log too?
<hggdh> bullgard4: I am not sure, but looking at either the apport hook (/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_bansee.py or the collected files will answer
<bullgard4> hggdh: I scrutinized the hook and the collected files and filed a bug report. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<hggdh> yw
<greg-g> win 2
<mehdi> hi
<mehdi> i have a big problem with ubuntu
<mehdi> if i download computer games from thepiratebay they are not working
<micahg> mehdi: that's a support issue (see #ubuntu) unless there's a problem with something in the Ubuntu archive
<mehdi> it's a bug
<mehdi> the games are opened with the archive mounter
<penguin42> it's probably loaded full of viri if it's off piratebay
<micahg> yeah, still most likely a support issue
<mehdi> it's a bug in launcher.exe !
<penguin42> mehdi: Then file a bug against wine
<mehdi> wine ????
<mehdi> i don't drink wine
<Pici> Please ignore them.
<Pici> This user was doing much the same in #ubuntu earlier.
<psusi> why can I never get the wiki search to find the list of standard bug responses?  anyone remember the url?
<psusi> ahh, finally remembered it...
<njin> Hello, how can i assign a bug to wubi ?, LP don't accept it
<Ampelbein> njin: You have to change the project to wubi, not the package name.
<njin> sorry, isn't a package, is  a project.
<njin> Ampelbein, thanks
<psusi> what the hell?  bug #908503 appears to have been filed using apport against ubiquity, so why is the task assigned to the perlkde package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 908503 in perlkde (Ubuntu) "installer crashed during CD installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/908503
<penguin42> hehe, I think that's actually a bug that ubuntu-bug on ubiquity failed, not that it was a bug in ubuiquity
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-28
<alourie|laptop> hello
<alourie|laptop> how can I debug the kernel panic in 12.04?
<alourie|laptop> it'
<alourie|laptop> s been crashing for some time
<karcel> About Sun-Java. Yesterday there was an update and now one big java based internet bank (Sampo pankki / Danske Bank) is not working, kind of again. The BIG problem is that today there is a huge price of 27 000 000 euros in nordic lottery and one can play it only by java based internet bank!
<jtaylor> complain to oracle, we aren't allowed to distrubute it anymore
<karcel> jtaylor: Yeah, I will do that. The most important part of the problem is that Danske Bank / Sampo pankki does not support openjdk, or something like that.
<jtaylor> you can still isntall sun-java yourself
<jtaylor> by loading it from their site
<penguin42> karcel: Have you tried it with both openjdk 6 and 7 ?
<karcel> penguin42: oh, yes. You can try it also: https://verkkopankki.sampopankki.fi/h
<penguin42> jtaylor: What's the bug policy - is it a bug in openjdk if it doesn't work with something where sun-jdk does? I guess it's 50/50 if it's openjdk or the websites fault
<jtaylor> depends, I assume sone applets will just error out when they see something else than sun-java, even when openjdk would work too
<penguin42> yeh I guess there may be some miswritten/spiteful version checks - I wonder if it can lie
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-29
<vercing> hi
<vercing> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-30
<Guest25947> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-31
 * mlinscott is AFK, Ran to the Store —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
 * mlinscott is back from Ran to the Store. I was gone for 27mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-01
<penguin42> with the dynamic bug listing is it possible to bookmark an initial sort order?
<freaknl> Hello, I am participating in a bug on Launchpad, and received mail about someone changing its status today. It looks like someone is trolling random bugs. Is there a way to report abuse?
<freaknl> Anyone here?
<freaknl> The bug in question is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/499416 (last comment)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499416 in ubuntu "Scanner not detected when connected (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Invalid]
<yofel> freaknl: fixed
<freaknl> yofel, thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-24
<mfisch> its similar to gdb
<penguin42> ah cool; I must learn python sometime since everyone starts to use it
<mfisch> do you know anothr language like C?
<penguin42> yeh, I know a bunch of other ones
<mfisch> python is easy to pick-up
<mfisch> going from python to C would be a pain
<mfisch> well I know why it didn't report it now
<mfisch> I mean I know from the code
<mfisch> I don't really know "why"
<mfisch> and I'm going to file a bug against apport, this is crappy behavior
<penguin42> mfisch: So do you understand how to fix it?
<mfisch> no
<mfisch> Give me a minute and I'll link you this apport bug
<mfisch> penguin42: good progress, give me 5 mins
<mfisch> boom! uploading!
<mfisch> penguin42: the bug and how to fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1093365
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093365 in Apport "apport annoyingly and silently refuses to upload a crash report" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> mfisch: Did you mean to report that against apport or the ubuntu apport package?
<mfisch> err
<mfisch> let me move it
<penguin42> mfisch: Also, I don't think you've specified the package version or version of ubuntu you're using
<mfisch> ubuntu-apport probably
<mfisch> d'oh!
<penguin42> that's the nice thing about apport when it works; it remembers to do that for you :-)
<mfisch> penguin42: can you move the bug if you have a second?  I'm trying to file the underlying
<mfisch> the underlying gwibber issue
<penguin42> hmm, I'm not sure I know howto
<mfisch> I can do it now
<penguin42> ah done
<penguin42> I just added it as an also affects distribution and then marked the original as invalid
<mfisch> thanks
<mfisch> I found a dupe as soon as you did that
<mfisch> from 7 days ago
<mfisch> I duped it to mine since mine has way more detail
<penguin42> yeh always works that way :-)
<erkan^> #727290 isn't still sloved problem
<erkan^> can someone do this bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 727290
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 727290 in Compiz "Allow enhanced zoom to follow text." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727290
<TheLordOfTime> erkan^, check with upstream.
<TheLordOfTime> erkan^, bugs won't be fixed in Ubuntu until they're handled upstream
<TheLordOfTime> so you need to check with Compiz's coders.
<erkan^> ok
<TheLordOfTime> erkan^, and i should also point out that since its a feature request its not a true bug.
<TheLordOfTime> so it isn't required to be fixed if, say, upstream says it doesn't jive with their goal.
<TheLordOfTime> (although for Compiz, i've got no clue how that works)
<erkan^> I will ask to people for compiz
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-25
<penguin42> it's a shame there doesn't seem to be a way to link sourceforge bug reports into launchpad
<TheLordOfTime> how so?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, if there's an upstream tracker i think it can be linked?
<TheLordOfTime> if the upstream project is set to use external stuff
<TheLordOfTime> and then you provide a link...
<TheLordOfTime> no?
<penguin42> but if there is no upstream project in lp, if it's just a bug in an ubuntu package for which the upstream is in sf?
<TheLordOfTime> good question.
<TheLordOfTime> i'd just link "upstream"'s bug as a comment
<TheLordOfTime> so its somewhere in the bug it was upstreamed.
<TheLordOfTime> but... that's if it doesn't exist in LP
<penguin42> yeh, I'm just going through universe type things that haven't seen any updates in years, some of them have sourceforge projects with bug trackers
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, were they synced form Debian?
<TheLordOfTime> from*
<TheLordOfTime> i know of a few upstream projects that only listen to the Debian BTS and don't bother chekcing Ubuntu's
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh, although I think in a lot of these cases the upstreams are pretty much dead
<TheLordOfTime> which package if I might ask?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: bug 376859
<TheLordOfTime> (I know there's one package, display-dhammapadda, of which i'm apparently their go-to bugcontroller, which was recently taken over by someone, and its upstream tracks debian, LP, and fedora)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 376859 in cccc (Ubuntu) "CCCC crashed on AMD64" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376859
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cccc
<TheLordOfTime> there's changes to the package over time...
<TheLordOfTime> albeit minor changes...
<penguin42> and looks like Colin has created an upstream bug for it, 3 years ago https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2880497&group_id=7763&atid=107763
<TheLordOfTime> ah okay.
<TheLordOfTime> if upstream's dead, well...
<TheLordOfTime> then upstream's dead :P
<TheLordOfTime> was this imported/checked from Debian?
<TheLordOfTime> yep, they're all debian imports
<penguin42> but I've got a small collection of others as well
<TheLordOfTime> wonder if this is reported there.
<penguin42> didn't see this one reported in debian
<TheLordOfTime> may want to consider reporting it there.
<TheLordOfTime> (just so debian's aware the bug exists)
<TheLordOfTime> since it appears these're debian imports, so a fix'd hit Debian before it hits Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> but...
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, i need more  coffee.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: It looks like Colin is the maintainer for the package anyway, but hey Erwan put a bug in there 3.5 years ago - it seems a shame not to merge it
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, any idea how widely used this is?
<TheLordOfTime> if upstream's dead, well...
<penguin42> nope, no idea
<TheLordOfTime> "C and C++ Code Counter, a software metrics tool"
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> I've been doing a bunch of universe fixes for crashers lately - but then I started looking at the patch queue, there's about 1500 bugs with patches that aren't going anywhere
<garyseven> Could someone explain to me why bug #225732, a kernel null-ptr dereference resulting in system crash, is only assigned 'medium' priority?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 225732 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff88087eee2ff8 RIP:; RIP: e030:[<ffffffff883b0080>] [<ffffffff883b0080>] :cpufreq_stats:cpufreq_stats_update+0x40/0x70" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225732
 * penguin42 looks 
<garyseven> aiee, i meant bug #1089794
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089794 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel null pointer dereference on dell pe r210s" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089794
<penguin42> oh an ancient one as well
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> garyseven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance are the guidelines, I personally would have set as a High, but Joseph owns a lot of the kernel stuff so I'll bow to his judgement
<garyseven> yeah, i read that. i thought that it should be high, as well, as it "Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective"
<garyseven> or possibly critical, in that it "Crashes the entire operating system"
<penguin42> nod, or I would have quoted the has a severe impact....
<penguin42> garyseven: The problem to some degree is that every oops ends up being a critical if you aren't careful, so you then don't end up separating the 'oopses for a small number of people/rare occasions' from the oopses for most people
<garyseven> I don't understand. This bug would affect *all* people running a similar configuration on identical hardware. I can reproduce it on over a dozen servers.
<garyseven> It is a show-stopper, in that it renders the systems completely unusable.
<garyseven> The only real reason more people aren't affected is that it doesn't exist upstream, or in Precise.
<penguin42> garyseven: ok, but you agree that say a bug that nuked the installation should be higher, or one that happened for most users should be higher?
<garyseven> Not really. I don't see the benefit of being able to complete an installation only to boot into an unsusable system.
<penguin42> garyseven: Most people using Quantal aren't hitting that oops
<garyseven> And I suspect that the only reason more users aren't affected is because most users only take LTS releases. But I'd really not have to wait until 14.04 to see this fixed.
<penguin42> garyseven: I realise for you that doesn't help, but I'm just saying in the scale of things there are worse bugs out there that affect more people
<penguin42> garyseven: Looking at the logs, can I ask, are you using Xen?
<garyseven> Yah.
<penguin42> garyseven: Certainly the 2nd part of the oops looks xen specific, so probably only a small proportion of users use xen and thus hit it; it's a bit harder to tell whether the first part is due to xen
<garyseven> I've only seen it happen under xen. But, it's still a kernel oops, Xen remains up and responsive during and after.
<penguin42> garyseven: Anyway, so given you've found a version that it works on, what Joseph will probably ask you to do is to try a few kernel versions in between to see which one fixed/broke it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-26
<garyseven> that's sort of what I expected, I'm just wondering if it'll ever happen given the # of bugs triaged to higher priorities.
<penguin42> garyseven: A medium priority one with a responsive reporter who can easily test it, is in some ways easier to deal with than a critical one without any prospect of figuring it out
<penguin42> garyseven: Given that it already seems fixed somewhere upstream, if it turns out to be possible to isolate the fix then there is a reasonable chance of it being fixed; that's a much easier case than say a bug which hasn't been fixed and actually needs someone to go and figure it out
<garyseven> if it existed upstream in the first place, that is.
<garyseven> anyway, ta, i gtg. happy xmas.
<snadge> 12.10 installer.. amd phenom 2 955, 8GB ram.. system has windows 7 on it, and a 64gb ext4 partition
<snadge> installer crashes
<snadge> trying to collect more useful info
<snadge> i select english.. then it goes to a screen about installing the bootloader.. and says ubiquity has crashed.. tries to auto report it, and doesn't appear to do so
<snadge> ok so ubiquity has crashed.. but i still don't really know why
<snadge> File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py", line 1238, in on_partition_list_new_activate
<snadge> ahh.. if you have a raidset defined, but not actually in use
<vagrantc> i'm curious if folks think an SRU for pithos is appropriate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pithos/+bug/1093865
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093865 in pithos (Ubuntu) "pithos needs to be updated in precise" [Undecided,New]
<vagrantc> it  seems completely broken, so  should either be removed or updated.
<penguin42> so it's now dead in the water?
<vagrantc> pandora changed their API, so the old version fails to log in.
<vagrantc> the version in quantal works fine, and rebuilding it for precise works fine.
<vagrantc> or rather, rebuilding the newer verison on precise, works fine
<penguin42> vagrantc: Sounds reasonable given it's just a backport - although it is a universe - perhaps ask in MOTU to what they think?
<micahg> I would think an SRU is in order if it's cherry pickable
<vagrantc> penguin42: #ubuntu-motu?
<vagrantc> it's not cherry-pickable, in the sense that individual patches would fix the issue.
<vagrantc> it's a trivial rebuild  backport, though.
<TheLordOfTime> vagrantc, i don't think backports are done for bugfixes usually...
<TheLordOfTime> at least according to what micahg's told me.
<micahg> idk, I'd have to see if the whole thing is SRUable or not
<penguin42> but it's not actually a bug fix - it's catching up with an external API that changed under it's feet
<micahg> well, if it's not fixable through SRU, that's fine
<vagrantc> the package in precise is useless, so  it should either be backported or removed.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, is it possible to cherry-pick-remove a package from a given release?
<micahg> well, that still potential meets SRU criteria
<TheLordOfTime> (unrelated to vagrantc's question)
<TheLordOfTime> remove from one, but not from others, basically.
<micahg> theLordOfTime: this needs more discussion, I'm not actually here right now :)
<TheLordOfTime> so you're a holographic representation of micahg.
 * TheLordOfTime preps the EMP :P:
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, i know, randomness, but sometimes a brief jump into the random is refreshing now and then.
<TheLordOfTime> well, back to fixing stuff in nginx :P
<vagrantc> thanks for your help, folks.
 * vagrantc waves
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-27
<riderplus> after updating my system (ubuntu 12.10 gnome 3 DE) the computer icon is not visible on my desktop. home folder, trash and mounted devices are. I tried gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop computer-icon-visible true but it gives me "No such key 'computer-icon-visible'
<riderplus> I also tried with dconf, gconf and gnome-tweak=tool
<riderplus> there is no option to make the computer icon visible on desktop
<riderplus> not anymore
<riderplus> how can I report this bu?
<riderplus> bufg
<riderplus> bug
<riderplus> :)
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1094108  <-- misfiled?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1094108 in xorg (Ubuntu) "boot is slow" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh probably, but tbh I'm not sure what the right package is
<TheLordOfTime> nor I, nor am i even sure if its a bug at all.
<TheLordOfTime> "slow boot" isnt always a bug.
<penguin42> dunno, I've seen quite a few where it's some screw up and something ends timing out and eventually getting on with the boot
<TheLordOfTime> oh you know what
<TheLordOfTime> i think its a Wubi bug
<penguin42> yeh seems likely
<TheLordOfTime> try (hd0,0):ntfs5:wubildr
<TheLordOfTime> ntfs and wubildr
<TheLordOfTime> wubildr = wubiloader
<TheLordOfTime> so that's not an xorg bug at all
<TheLordOfTime> what do we file wubi bugs as...
<penguin42> I can't see any appropriate package
<TheLordOfTime> wonder if the release team or the dev team knows.
<TheLordOfTime> because its certainly not an xorg issue.
<TheLordOfTime> seriously, though, why do people do that... :/
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: It *could* be an X problem, if the problem is that the delay is just waiting for X to come up
<TheLordOfTime> file bugs against some random package :/
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<TheLordOfTime> but i was commenting in general at least.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Ah well you get nagged if you file it against Ubuntu, so ....
<TheLordOfTime> i'd rather see it filed against Ubuntu than $randompackage
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> then at least i know it needs filing against the right package.
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise i assume its just xorg bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> or gedit bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> heck, i've even seen kernel bugs filed against nginx once or twice
<TheLordOfTime> or some other unrelated package.
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage  hmm
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<penguin42> that says plymouth->xorg->linux depending on the stage
<TheLordOfTime> i think ubuntu-bug should say in its prompts "Please specify the package (if you're unsure, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage): "
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#During_boot
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> well then its xorg
<TheLordOfTime> BUT
<TheLordOfTime> isn't that specific to non-wubi installations?
<TheLordOfTime> wubi's an oddball thing, it should have its own bugs section IMO
<TheLordOfTime> its own dummy package called 'wubi'
<penguin42> but is it actually a wubi bug or is that message just the last thing on the screen?
<TheLordOfTime> good question, i steer clear of wubi bugs though.
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> the wubildr suggests they're using wubi
<TheLordOfTime> which means it could be completely oddball
<penguin42> yeh I agree
<penguin42> file a bug against the which package instructions asking what to do with wubi?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm.
<TheLordOfTime> ofc, i could mail the mailing list and CC the dev/release teams.
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> or go bonkers and ping -release -devel directly
 * TheLordOfTime is about to go insane because of some kernel issue that is returning no useful information but segfaulting repeatedly
<penguin42> more detail?
<TheLordOfTime> meh screw it.  KERNEL REINSTALLATION TIME!  ;P
 * hggdh wonders if TheLordOfTime is running raring and has a broadcom wireless chip...
<penguin42> never heard of kernel reinstallation fixing anything
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, precise, and IWLAGN-compatible chip.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, this is from a kernel upgrade
<hggdh> lucky you, one less bug to worry about
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm going to install the kernel prior.
 * TheLordOfTime seems to have skipped two kernel upgrades :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: What's segging?
<TheLordOfTime> i have a substantially old kernel still lying around, that should permit me to boot.
<TheLordOfTime> no clue
<TheLordOfTime> as i said no useful information'
<TheLordOfTime> this system's probably on its last legs anyways
<penguin42> no, I mean what segs - any app or one in particular?
<TheLordOfTime> since its hardware is at least 5 years old
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, doesn't even get to GUI, just up and panics
<TheLordOfTime> and since i can't boot to get hte logs, i may as well hold it at the kernel prior
<TheLordOfTime> oh hggdh you could answer: where do wubi bugs end up?
<TheLordOfTime> stuff that seems wubi-specific :P
<hggdh> I *think* there is a package for it
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: https://launchpad.net/wubi
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, because LP Bug 1094108 looks like a wubi thing and not necessarily xorg, regardless of what Bugs/FindRightPackage says.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1094108 in xorg (Ubuntu) "boot is slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094108
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I agree
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so invalid against xorg and reassign to the wubi project?
<hggdh> I think you can directly reassing
<hggdh> reassign even
<penguin42> but as I say, according to the 'finding the right package' xorg is possibly correct - which means that doc needs a better description
<TheLordOfTime> ... bah stupid timeouts.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, can you send to the mailing list?
<hggdh> penguin42: I also agree with that one :-)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Hey you started me looking at it....
<TheLordOfTime> okay, so LP's timing out now
 * TheLordOfTime kicks LP
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i can't access my email from here :P
<TheLordOfTime> IRC, easy.  Email, hard.
<penguin42> haha ok
<TheLordOfTime> (I'm IRCing via my znc's server, SSH'd in and using 'irssi'... can't open gmail easily in CLI :P)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Wire mutt up to it!
<penguin42> any w3m would probably do it....
<TheLordOfTime> true, but i can't splitscreen on putty :P
 * TheLordOfTime is on a windows system sshing in to a linux system
<penguin42> run screen
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well, you could fix that with wubi....
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, not my system
 * penguin42 whistles innocently....
<TheLordOfTime> and mentioning wubi... well... DANGER DANGER DANGER DANGER DANGER RED ALERT *BOOM*
<TheLordOfTime> (you can tell i do not like wubi)
<penguin42> given it's nvidia it may well be xorg....
<penguin42> sent
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-28
<hjd> I see the extras repo is offering an update to the lintian package. Am I the only one who finds that strange? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472803/
<penguin42> that's also an apparently newer version than I see on raring
<LordOfTime> *newer* than Version 2.5.10.2ubuntu3 ?
<penguin42> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lintian&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all  doesn't show it
<penguin42> looks like /usr/share/lintian/checks/ubuntu/arb/arb-check-bin has been added
 * penguin42 wonders who we ask to check that
<LordOfTime> betcha MOTUs might know
<LordOfTime> or we could poke -devel
<LordOfTime> they may know.
<penguin42> LordOfTime: Don't think we got any reply to that mail I sent for you
<LordOfTime> i never even saw the mail show in the inbox, where'd you mail it to
<LordOfTime> the bugsquad mailing list?
<penguin42> ah, I sent it to bugcontrol
<LordOfTime> ah that's why it didn't show up
 * LordOfTime needs to resubscribe to bugcontrol
<LordOfTime> at least the mailing list
<hjd> TheLordOfTime: sorry, I was away for bit. So, should I ask over in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel?
<TheLordOfTime> hjd, i was talking with penguin42
<TheLordOfTime> but neither penguin42 nor I know what's up with that
<TheLordOfTime> someone more higher up in the pecking order might know though
<hjd> Yeah, I wasn't sure about that :p
 * TheLordOfTime WAS going to poke MIcah, but micah's not here right now.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, you may want to forward it to the ubuntu-bugsquad list, i think people read that more than bugcontrol
<TheLordOfTime> that email.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, actually, i'm going to privmsg you my email, can you forward the email you sent to me so i have a copy?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-29
<penguin42> to rebuild a particular mainline kernel from the mainline ppa's - is it just a case of git checkout of the appropriate mainline version, and then apply the patches in that directory and then following the instructions for building an ubuntu kernel?
<vadim> Hello! ubuntu 12.10. don`t run Ghemical! Who know it?
<TheLordOfTime> Bug #1094479 is on 10.10 (Maverick), which is EOL.  Do we invalid those?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094479 in software-center (Ubuntu) "link2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094479
<TheLordOfTime> since that's not a bug at all
<TheLordOfTime> ah we incomplete them, according to the bug responses
<TheLordOfTime> but that bug's still not a real bug
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, ^
 * TheLordOfTime thinks you're around :P
<TheLordOfTime> or not (you usually are)
 * penguin42 was catching up with his pvr
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh I mean it doesn't even say what it actually is
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, it says "applications can't install."
<TheLordOfTime> i've invalid'd it and explained its likely because they're on Maverickl
<TheLordOfTime> and suggested they upgrade.
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> i also added if anyone had any issues to just turn it to Incomplete.
<TheLordOfTime> (because i am sometimes wrong)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: The only thing I tend to be careful of with doing that is a fair number of bugs that were reported on old releases and are just as broken with the current one
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i don't think software center is broken in 11.10 or later
<TheLordOfTime> as i know for a fact they install softwre correctly unless the package is not compatible
<TheLordOfTime> save for maybe something from extras
 * TheLordOfTime has an 11.10 VM and a 12.04 system, both work
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> if it were, say, 11.04 and not 11.10 that was the next release that was supported, I'd say "Oh, i know 11.04's is semi broken"
<TheLordOfTime> its why i stuck with synaptic
<TheLordOfTime> heck, its why I still stick with Synaptic
<penguin42> anyone got any ideas what I should do with bug 1086534 aka debian bug 695307
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086534 in tcpick (Ubuntu) "*** buffer overflow detected ***: tcpick terminated with -t arg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086534
<ubot2> Debian bug 695307 in tcpick "tcpick thinko and patch" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/695307
 * penguin42 has attached a patch, reported it in debian and upstream
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-30
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> bleh more bugs landed on my plate :/
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Learn to run faster?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i should :P
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, regarding your question yesterday, if you've reported to Debian and Upstream, and filed a patch for Ubuntu, just wait, i think it needs fixing in Debian first, or upstream.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, and given this is Universe, is upstream even alive?
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't look like its been updated since Lucid.
<TheLordOfTime> and packages.qa.debian shows its not been updated since 2k9 either: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/tcpick.html
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: No I think upstream is pretty dead
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i doubt this'll be fixed in Debian, then, you may want to talk to -MOTU and see if they would work with an ubuntu-only patch
<TheLordOfTime> (divergence from upstream)
<TheLordOfTime> s/upstream/debian/
<TheLordOfTime> since its in Universe, they'd have better insight
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Probably the best thing is to kill it in debian, but are people using it - remember it only breaks for Debian
<penguin42> bah
<penguin42> for Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> do people in Ubuntu still use it?
<penguin42> we got bug reports for it
<TheLordOfTime> also,  how "broken"  is it?
<TheLordOfTime> and why don't people actually bother using the STANDARD packet tracers :/
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, there may be bugs, but the majority of them are *old*
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: We have two bug reports for it, one of which is the one I patched; the other oene is locked and I can see a fix for it, but it is a bit grim
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well they're not old, the oneI fixed was dated this month - bug 1086534
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086534 in tcpick (Ubuntu) "*** buffer overflow detected ***: tcpick terminated with -t arg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086534
<TheLordOfTime> don't reference this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcpick/+bug/289976  (its hardy)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 289976 in tcpick (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault on tcpick with fragmented IP packets" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> (hardy's pretty old)
<penguin42> and bug 1026902 was July
<TheLordOfTime> we may want to poke motu about it
<TheLordOfTime> see what they say
<TheLordOfTime> i'm usually hesitant to say a package needs purging, but if its dead and debian's bugs arent getting fixed either...
<penguin42> http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=tcpick
<TheLordOfTime> pfft
<TheLordOfTime> that's in Debian, not Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> we need a tracker for Ubuntu :P
<penguin42> hehe
<penguin42> oh interesting they have a link to packages that also show the ubuntu bugs
<penguin42> I think I'll mail the debian package maintainer - although it's a little less than a month ago so shouldn't push too hard
 * penguin42 needs to extract some life from some debian-multimedia guys as well
<TheLordOfTime> not sure the email address routes anywhere
<penguin42> why?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, according to Debian BTS, the maintainer field routes to a .com.mx
<TheLordOfTime> not sure that's a valid domain?
<TheLordOfTime> something.com.mx
<TheLordOfTime> (something actually says something though)
<penguin42> why, it's just commerce in Mexico
<TheLordOfTime> really?
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> seems to not resolve from here.
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs again
 * penguin42 could do an mx resolve on it
<TheLordOfTime> well my dns is a little wonky today
<TheLordOfTime> so maybe that's the issue
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> might be a good idea to poke the maintainer though
<TheLordOfTime> (and sorry for randomdisappearanceact :P)
<penguin42> already did
<TheLordOfTime> good :)
<TheLordOfTime> oh and THERE'S the oidentd bug i was looking for
<TheLordOfTime> how come it took 12 hours to be filed :/
<penguin42> filed?
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094773  <-- took 12 hours between ubuntu-bug on affected system and it showing  up on LP
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094773 in oidentd (Ubuntu) "oidentd spawns a new process for all new connections unless -l [number] defined" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> wonder if its net is lagging horridly
 * TheLordOfTime runs networking checks
<penguin42> odd, doesn't u-b normally do it there and then?
<TheLordOfTime> usually
<TheLordOfTime> which is why i'm confuzled and amazed it took that long
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-24
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to ask here
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to download and try the daily build
<cristian_c> to verify the permanence of the bug
<cristian_c> I've created the live installer with unetbootin
<cristian_c> but if I select the usb device in boot options, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<cristian_c> then, I can't check the bug described in the report
<cristian_c> with the daily build
<cristian_c> What I must write in the report, in this case?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-25
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to ask here
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to download and try the daily build
<cristian_c> to verify the permanence of the bug
<cristian_c> I've created the live installer with unetbootin
<cristian_c> but if I select the usb device in boot options, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<cristian_c> then, I can't check the bug described in the report
<cristian_c> with the daily build
<cristian_c> What I must write in the report, in this case?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-26
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to ask here
<Noskcaj> cristian_c, About what?
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to download and try the daily build to verify the permanence of the bug
<cristian_c> I've created the live installer with unetbootin, but if I select the usb device in boot options, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<cristian_c> then, I can't check the bug described in the report with the daily build
<cristian_c> What I must write in the report, in this case?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Noskcaj> Try an md5 on the iso, maybe use a different method of making the usb
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, I've already checked the hash
<cristian_c> they are equal
<Noskcaj> How long did you wait when the blinking cursor came up?
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, indefinitely
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, I could wait a lifetime
<Noskcaj> Maybe try making the USB with the instructions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, ok, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, ok, with dd
<cristian_c> :)
<Noskcaj> Or if that fails, you could just upgrade to trusty, although that might not be what you ant
<Noskcaj> *want
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, I can't make the double release upgrade
<cristian_c> form raring to trusty
<cristian_c> only for test a bug
<cristian_c> *testing
<cristian_c> *from
<Noskcaj> Makes sense. Why aren't you on saucy?
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, no
<cristian_c> I've installed raring and it works
<cristian_c> This bug is an old bug, I've reported it much year ago
<Noskcaj> ok
<cristian_c> but it seems anyone has worked on it
<cristian_c> I'd make these test because I was asked to do them
<cristian_c> :)
<Noskcaj> If it's still an issue, someone will get to it eventually
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> *tests
<cristian_c> Noskcaj, I'll try to check it in trusty live
<Noskcaj> thanks
<cristian_c> and then I will install the upstream kernel in raring
<cristian_c> thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<j_f-f> Hi. Please set the importance of bug #1264342 to Wishlist
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1264342 in debsecan (Ubuntu) "Please include ubuntu - DistroRelease spec. data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264342
<penguin42> this is your own bug?
<penguin42> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-27
<pjotter> Hi everyone. Just had a quick question about a bug in evince documentviewer I am experiencing.
<pjotter> When printing a pdf, the pages that have colour in them, will be printed out without anti-alias/font smoothening and look like they are printed at a really low quality. Pages (in the same pdf) that only contain black text are rendered correctly. Does anybody have any information on this?
<pjotter> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS with a Brother laserprinter. I tried other pdf viewers and they work fine. It is only with evince that this occurs.
<j_f-f> penguin42: sry I have it read now. Yes thats was my bug.. Thanks ;)
<penguin42> what who what? Oh from yesterday....
<j_f-f> penguin42: yes..
<j_f-f> Hi, is "Apport retracing service (apport)" a bot?
<penguin42> yes
<j_f-f> can you take a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfchain/+bug/1264557? I think the stacktrace is unusable, but also the bug is invalid?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1264557 in pdfchain (Ubuntu) "pdfchain crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<penguin42> oh, I've not seen it close one before - I thought it just generated the backtraces
<j_f-f> can I reopen this bug?
<penguin42> I'm not sure - if you can recreate it and generate better logs that would seem reasonable; but it looks like someone has taken a decision to close sutff if they can't get a backtrace automagically which seems odd
<j_f-f> btw to incomplete with new traces?
<penguin42> I'd only put it to incomplete if you're expecting the user to do something; the way that bot stuff has been written is suggesting filing a new bug which seems a little odd
<j_f-f> ok
<j_f-f> and thanks
<penguin42> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-28
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to try the daily build
<cristian_c> in this page
<cristian_c> But the usb boot didn't work, so I solved creating the live-installer with an application named isousb, instead of unetbootin
<cristian_c> with isousb usb live is booted
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> I've checked the bug existence in the 14.04 daily build
<cristian_c> nothing has changed and yhe bug is presente yet, how I expected
<cristian_c> Then, in this page is asked to use apport-collect from the daily buld
<cristian_c> *build
<cristian_c> but when I try to execute that command, the terminal tell me to install python-apport
<cristian_c> when I try to install this package with apt-get install, I get errors
<cristian_c> What have I to write in the bug report
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> *in this case
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: What errors do you get when installing python-apport? (Paste them to paste.ubuntu.com)
<cristian_c> I've not copied them, but I remember these were 'not found' errors
<cristian_c> repo errors
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I try to copy them
<cristian_c> :)
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: Then you were just missing a "sudo apt-get update"
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: you mean "404 not found" errors?  do `sudo apt-get update`
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, oh, you are right
<TheLordOfTime> o/ Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> ;) TheLordOfTime
<cristian_c> I did'nt think about it
<cristian_c> sorry
<TheLordOfTime> there you go, let us know if you still get errors after the apt-get update :)
<cristian_c> I've not tried with apt-get update, I'll try
<cristian_c> soory guys (embarassed)
<cristian_c> *sorry
<cristian_c> ok
<TheLordOfTime> no problem :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<cristian_c> I try immediately
<cristian_c> :)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: ever hate trying to patch software, because half of the patch fails to actually apply because the code the patch is trying to remove doesn't exist?
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, happens quite often.
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: i hate that this is a security update, though, the patch fixes a CVE but only half-applies in Precise
<Ampelbein> That's why I dislike doing SRUs ;)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: oh god, SRUs are evil sometimes, security updates plague me more though
<TheLordOfTime> I have no issues with nginx SRUs, those're usually easy to apply
<TheLordOfTime> it's the CVE fixes that cause issues
 * TheLordOfTime has managed to be able to apply fixes to nginx because the code being added gets added in the same general place, so he can just manually recreate the patch, derived from the patch that just works for other versions of the packages in Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> still, I accepted this fate, so meh
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein: i also hate one thing more, the operating system wars, where the windows, mac, and linux diehards all go at it... why can't people just be tolerant of others' viewpoints?  Ultimately, "Ubuntu" means "humanity to others" so everyone should be tolerant of everyone else's OS choices >.>
 * TheLordOfTime got flamed on one forum because of using Linux :/
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, yes, 404 not found, I confirm
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: pastebin the error please
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin
<ubot2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> i've installed python-apport
<TheLordOfTime> ubot2`: laggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ubot2`> TheLordOfTime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> after apt-get update
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: that doesn't answer my question :P  (i want the entire error that you're seeing)
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, thanks very much
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, ok, but I've solved
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: this sounds like one of the apt mirrors is behind but meh
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: ah okay :0
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c: glad to hear it :)
 * TheLordOfTime thought you had a new issue :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<TheLordOfTime> grrr, stupid keyboard...
<cristian_c> 404 not found bacuse I've not typed apt-get update before
<cristian_c> because
<TheLordOfTime> ah yeah that happens :)
<cristian_c> my bad
<cristian_c> a stupid error that I made
<cristian_c> :)
<TheLordOfTime> iv'e made that error before, don't sweat it :)
<cristian_c> Okay, I've launched apport-collect and the bug report has been reported with the info automatically
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> thanks for the support
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *has been updated
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-29
<j_f-f> Hi. Please set the Importance to Wishlist for the bugs #1264831 and #1264823. Thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1264831 in Launchpad itself "Remember function wanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264831
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1264823 in Launchpad itself "Mail Limit to short" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264823
<penguin42> j_f-f: I don't quite understand what you're asking for on 831 - note that I believe Launchpad is pretty much in maintenance with not much being added
<j_f-f> penguin4: Ok if you mean
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to test the atest upstream kernel
<penguin42> ok
<cristian_c> following this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<cristian_c> *latest
<cristian_c> In this page is written: Mainline kernel mapping
<cristian_c> In order to choose which is the closest mainline kernel to any particular Ubuntu release you can use the Ubuntu to mainline mapping table, which contains mappings from Ubuntu releases and pockets to mainline versions.
<cristian_c> I'm using raring
<cristian_c> At this page there are many tables: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<cristian_c> but I don't know exactly what I have to do
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> wow that is confusing
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> the last link
<penguin42> I think it's http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.13.14-raring/  which is the latest raring
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks
<penguin42> cristian_c: Although have you thought about upgrading to Saucy?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> I think I stay on raring
<penguin42> ok, fair enough
<cristian_c> It's only a test
<cristian_c> ok
<penguin42> what about the live cd test that Christopher suggested?
<cristian_c> penguin42, headers, headers-generic and linux-image-generic?
<cristian_c> penguin42, yes, I've tried with trusty 14.04 daily build yesterday night
<penguin42> and did that work or fail?
<cristian_c> no changes
<cristian_c> same bug
<cristian_c> fail
<cristian_c> but I'll try with the upstream kernel anyway
<cristian_c> for raring
<cristian_c> penguin42, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<penguin42> ok, that's good to note - if it fails on Trusty it's almost certain to fail on the upstream you'll try, but if you can that's good
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> I'try anyway :D
<cristian_c> as told in launchpad
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *asked
<penguin42> ok
<cristian_c> :)
 * penguin42 hasn't any idea how the LED is connected to the wireless stuff
<cristian_c> antennas
<cristian_c> pin
<penguin42> yeh but I suspect there are a million ways that it could be wired and something probably tells it that *that* thing is the one to light in that case
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-22
<Aaron> Hey has anyone in here used streamtuner2?
<artiomjar> when you do the debootstrap with package exclusion parameter, the excluded package is still installed. sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 --exclude=hostname --components=main,universe --variant=minbase --print-debs utopic .kubuntu ftp://mirror.as43289.net/ubuntu/ is this a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-26
<nonix4> hrm, I thought I reproduced bug #850672 I reported earlier and thus put it as new... but I think I should change it to invalid, as new similar issue was unrelated and original one I can't reproduce. So should I just change it to invalid?
<ubot5> bug 850672 in nut (Ubuntu) ""port = auto" does not work with bcmxcp_usb (powerware 5115)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850672
<teward> nonix4: i put the original back to "Incomplete"
<teward> nonix4: as for your new issue, file that separately
<nonix4> thanks
<teward> nonix4: as before, 60 days of no activity will expire it again - since the original issue was on 11.04 and may still be replicated in other releases (we don't Invalid unless we can prove it's not a bug)
<nonix4> Ok. For the new issue I think I could write a patch pretty easily. Any objections to filing the bug only when I have a patch ready as well?
<teward> would rather see the bug exist first ;P
<teward> but that's not my call really
<nonix4> Well, the other issue reported as bug #1405822 with patch included.
<ubot5> bug 1405822 in nut (Ubuntu) "Default ups.conf should have maxretry setting above examples section." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405822
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-22
<melodie> hi, where can I find a ecryptfs guru, in the coming days? Is there a chan where one is more likely to be?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-24
<phillw> Hi, if ubuntu-bug is not installed in a Xenial test install and un findable by apt-get, where should I next look?
<tarpman> phillw: apt-get install apport
<tarpman> phillw: you may also want apport-gtk (ubuntu-desktop recommends it)
<phillw> hmm, seems a break in the meta-file, it is prompting for the ISO and not using apt-get via the network
<tarpman> check your sources.list
<phillw> hmm, it pings fine.
<phillw> seems broken at a lower level.. cannot even scp a file out.
<phillw> hmm, nor man ... I'll send this one back to the devel to fix!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-25
<robinvdv> I was following the steps I need to take for my bug and now I reached step 4: ask the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate the bug for the appropriate Ubuntu release
<robinvdv> The document said I could do this for example in this IRC chat
<robinvdv> This is the bug I am talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1510237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510237 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center doesn't start on systems in Esperanto" [Medium,Triaged]
<phillw> hi, any bug masters about for a query on sources.list in  the server / alternate xenial ISOs ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-26
<acutres> hello people
<acutres> quit
<mcgiwer> hello. I had posted a feature request (it's as bug #1652631) and I would need a help in correctly classyfing it. This request is meant in Ubuntu as general and not package specific
<ubot5`> bug 1652631 in Ubuntu "[Feature request] Dependancy reduction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652631
<tarpman> mcgiwer: I think you're going to find your ticket closed as "not actionable" or "not specific enough". every package dependency in ubuntu is there because it provides a valuable feature to someone... any dependency you remove, disables a feature someone is using
<tarpman> mcgiwer: if you're finding yourself unable to install or upgrade certain packages because of dependency issues, #ubuntu or the ubuntu-user list are the places to ask for help
<mcgiwer> tarpman: I think that it nessecary may to happen. Before I had updated my Ubuntu then anything was ok and after the update the dependancies got messed up, so here is the problem and I'm not if it isn't a bug
<mcgiwer> sorry it seem my message got somehow cutted. It should be: I think that it's not nessecary what may to happen. Before I had updated my Ubuntu then anything was ok and after the update the dependancies got messed up, so here is the problem and I'm not if it isn't a bug
<teward> mcgiwer: ... and I'm not if it isn't a bug.  <--- that's what we saw
<teward> if it's still been cut, then you need to find where it was cut and just put *that* part
<mcgiwer> I try to split the message... mayby it won't get cut then ;)
<mcgiwer> 1 part:  I think that not nessecary may happen that it disables some functions. Some package's libs aren't unessecary split into too many libs with cause too many dependant files
<mcgiwer> 2 part: The case is that before I had updated the system's version (from 15.10 to 16.10 thru 16.04) then anything was ok. Just while updating the dependancies got messed up
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-01
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> almost two years ago, I subscribed a bug related to conky, in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/1226277
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1226277 in conky (Ubuntu) "window_type desktop disappears when the desktop is clicked" [High,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> I've verified this bug with 14.04, I was asked to verify bug existence in 16.04, and I've done it. I've confirmed the bug exists also in 16.04
<cristian_c> What's the next step in the bug report process?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-25
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zmfpycga: karlthane ubot5 meetingology sgclark ubot9 wxl Odd_Bloke mdeslaur ScottE Dmitrii-Sh-PTO davmor2_ tinoco joedborg book` dreamon micahg Ampelbein kspencer yofel_ bdmurray drkokandy faenil Nafallo schmidtm ma
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nklxeed: sgclark maxb Pici Tribaal yofel_ Trevinho davmor2_ ogra_ rbasak bschaefer acheronuk wolsen Odd_Bloke mdeslaur tsimonq2 abrody rbalint kspencer markthomas meetingology Logan ubot5 ubuntulog dkessel ubot9 karlthane sto
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! aohcwgsygz: Tribaal micahg Orphis rbasak schmidtm dreamon FourDollars Ampelbein meetingology Logan wolsen bdmurray fginther ubuntulog acheronuk book` faenil abrody Trevinho stokachu markthomas dkessel rbalint sbeattie joedbor
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! scaaxu: acheronuk Dmitrii-Sh-PTO Ampelbein Pici tdaitx Nafallo ScottE rbasak ogra_ drkokandy stokachu Odd_Bloke tinoco micahg pleia2 mdeslaur Tribaal wxl FourDollars markthomas wgrant maxb dax hg
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nwzanr: ogra_ FourDollars rbasak markthomas sgclark book` abrody Logan kspencer karlthane dax bschaefer Ampelbein ubot9 schmidtm micahg faenil philroche jtaylor tsimonq2 ubot5 pleia2 ac
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rmqpgw: rbalint Ampelbein meetingology geofft sbeattie ScottE book` Trevinho Orphis karlthane dax tinoco dreamon hggdh dkessel Pici fginther Odd_Bloke Tribaal stokachu FourDollars mdeslaur ubot5
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vtcxffga: Tribaal faenil philroche geofft karlthane Trevinho markthomas Pici wolsen pleia2 book` fginther davmor2_ acheronuk mdeslaur tsimonq2 ScottE micahg wgrant dax Odd_Bloke rbasak hggdh wxl scottASL48
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lxabvsmfek: Logan book` tinoco Orphis yofel_ scottASL48 ScottE wxl geofft joedborg Nafallo davmor2_ fginther kspencer schmidtm Trevinho bdmurray wolsen Pici drkokandy dkessel rbalint sb
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! hnvyu: Nafallo faenil meetingology acheronuk book` Pici scottASL48 schmidtm Orphis hggdh tinoco dax ubuntulog dreamon stokachu tdaitx kspencer sbeattie joedborg ubot5 wxl fginther ubot9 Tribaal wolsen rbasak geofft drkokandy ScottE maxb pleia2 markthomas
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! oayiecxq: markthomas rbalint FourDollars davmor2_ ubot5 fginther acheronuk geofft bschaefer mdeslaur dkessel sgclark Orphis micahg wxl Pici scottASL48 ogra_ book` abrody rbasa
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bwdwd: jtaylor philroche Orphis tsimonq2 sbeattie dkessel Ampelbein bdmurray Pici FourDollars markthomas ScottE rbalint davmor2_ wolsen Logan geofft maxb wxl Odd_Bloke bschaefer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO ubot9 pleia2
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! akhbre: Odd_Bloke yofel_ fginther sgclark faenil Pici abrody kspencer wolsen Logan hggdh pleia2 bdmurray rbasak Tribaal geofft jtaylor mdeslaur micahg dkessel ScottE tsimonq2
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tbaccjyspx: book` Logan geofft faenil stokachu ScottE dax drkokandy bschaefer tinoco Trevinho davmor2_ Dmitrii-Sh-PTO dreamon Nafallo ubot5 wolsen Pici FourDollars T
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jxoxnifgmo: ubuntulog FourDollars abrody tsimonq2 wolsen Pici joedborg karlthane yofel_ faenil rbalint dreamon bschaefer mdeslaur Logan dkessel ubot9 Nafallo philroche schmidtm Tribaal markthomas dax Odd_Bloke meetingology sgclark ogra_ geofft T
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uwcyno: Odd_Bloke ubuntulog meetingology Ampelbein karlthane Dmitrii-Sh-PTO micahg wgrant wxl philroche ogra_ jtaylor Logan acheronuk sbeattie dkessel abrody rbasak Nafallo pleia2 Pici Orphis book` sgclark mdeslaur Trevinho markthomas ubot9 rbalint tsimonq2 schmidt
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! makzn: wgrant fginther Nafallo hggdh karlthane drkokandy sbeattie maxb wolsen bschaefer Trevinho dax Odd_Bloke ScottE tdaitx abrody ubot9 schmidtm Pici philroche faenil Tribaa
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wqmdtfhyva: drkokandy markthomas ubot9 wolsen faenil Tribaal bschaefer kspencer Trevinho ogra_ mdeslaur meetingology wgrant schmidtm Pici fginther tsimonq2 Logan dax Odd_Bloke tdaitx sbeattie ScottE abrody ubuntulog jtaylor dkessel geofft Ampelbein davmor2_ acheron
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! sidmvzntv: jtaylor fginther ubuntulog sgclark hggdh tinoco schmidtm rbalint Ampelbein Tribaal markthomas book` mdeslaur abrody tsimonq2 kspencer wgrant joedborg FourDollars wolsen ubot5 geofft bschaefer Na
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nvzyvvlfyq: joedborg Trevinho faenil stokachu meetingology pleia2 Pici drkokandy dkessel Orphis mdeslaur rbasak micahg tdaitx maxb hggdh FourDollars karlthane ScottE acheronuk Nafallo tsimonq2 ubot9 markthomas Ampelbein rbalint wxl davmor2_ Dmitrii-Sh-PTO
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wgzzn: philroche abrody micahg Pici stokachu yofel_ sgclark tinoco drkokandy tsimonq2 ScottE wxl ubot9 wgrant schmidtm tdaitx FourDollars Nafallo faenil meetingology maxb book` dax dkessel Odd_Bloke ubot5 mdeslaur sbeattie Ampelbein kspencer pleia2 bdmurray hggdh g
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uvxme: geofft Pici scottASL48 ubuntulog Odd_Bloke rbasak dkessel hggdh joedborg mdeslaur sbeattie sgclark ScottE kspencer ubot9 Dmitrii-Sh-PTO fginther wolsen Logan bschaefer abrody Nafallo davmor2_ Orphis Tribaal jtaylor book` tdaitx Trevinho markthomas ubot5 meet
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vtxvlu: micahg Pici bdmurray tinoco faenil rbalint jtaylor maxb wgrant Tribaal ScottE Nafallo scottASL48 kspencer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO abrody joedborg drkokandy ubot5 plei
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qbpztofa: stokachu ubuntulog ScottE geofft philroche ogra_ drkokandy rbalint davmor2_ Tribaal meetingology dkessel wxl Logan sgclark Ampelbein bdmurray tdaitx book` hggdh Trevinho mdeslaur scottASL48 maxb Pici tsimo
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yclsxxlsg: fginther Logan hggdh pleia2 wxl ubot5 acheronuk Pici Odd_Bloke bdmurray Orphis Nafallo ubot9 Ampelbein joedborg jtaylor kspencer abrody davmor2_ micahg bschaefer karlthane Dmitrii-Sh-PTO mdeslaur tinoco faenil geofft maxb sgclark Tribaal schmidtm dreamon
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! drcuicaji: hggdh yofel_ micahg book` philroche sbeattie abrody Ampelbein scottASL48 mdeslaur Tribaal tinoco karlthane rbasak geofft maxb dkessel Odd_Bloke joedborg L
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kydwsjabpd: yofel_ Ampelbein tsimonq2 ubot9 sbeattie geofft tdaitx sgclark ubot5 Orphis dkessel davmor2_ micahg bschaefer bdmurray stokachu faenil Pici maxb markthomas tinoco ogra_ acheronuk ubuntulog scottASL48 ScottE Tribaal philroche pleia2 meetingolog
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kqzlef: Ampelbein pleia2 acheronuk drkokandy abrody joedborg maxb tsimonq2 ubot9 ScottE faenil philroche wolsen fginther Tribaal Logan scottASL48 Pici rbasak Dmitrii-Sh-PTO book` markthomas hggdh rbalint wxl davmor2_ dax Trevinho bschaefer mdesl
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qqtbbvrfom: schmidtm Trevinho Logan scottASL48 joedborg karlthane acheronuk wgrant stokachu hggdh dreamon davmor2_ ScottE fginther markthomas Nafallo Dmitrii-Sh-PTO mdeslaur Orphis dkessel tdaitx bschaefer
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ouhovmmmqq: wolsen dreamon Ampelbein maxb schmidtm hggdh FourDollars abrody karlthane Nafallo kspencer sgclark fginther rbasak sbeattie Trevinho pleia2 Odd_Bloke tsimonq2 bdmurray ubuntulog Logan
<caramb635> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ufzmgl: karlthane ubot9 ScottE joedborg bschaefer markthomas Nafallo schmidtm hggdh ogra_ rbasak ubot5 Logan book` rbalint Trevinho stokachu sbeattie wxl Odd_Bloke ubuntulog davmor2_ abrody philroche wolsen meetingology Tribaal wgrant
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-26
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT clxfqcfekk: stokachu wgrant karlthane Orphis abrody flexiondotorg fginther acheronuk maxb eruditass G wxl teward bladernr Noskcaj cyphermox chiluk schmidtm ubot9 dcmorton tlyu book` rbasak rbalint sakrecoer jibel bschaefer yofel_ J
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT djyoe: rbalint Logan chiluk meetingology mdeslaur wxl sgclark dcmorton ogra_ abrody slashd ubot5 book` jibel karlthane dgadomski bladernr schmidtm Laif wgrant tdaitx teward maxb mar
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT ssdakqnyoz: sakrecoer karlthane meetingology Jikan teward stokachu Orphis Flannel ratliff acheronuk pleia2 bschaefer Laif sgclark hggdh jibel dax maxb micahg ddstreet mwhudson flexiondotorg tdaitx markthomas tlbr abrody Noskcaj drkokandy dcmorton yofe
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT ysizcnjaym: markthomas G Flannel flexiondotorg eruditass dgadomski tlbr FourDollars rbasak acheronuk sgclark tlyu seyeongkim ubot5 drkokandy Orphis rbalint micahg teward bschaefer b
<acheronuk> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! bdmurray, hggdh, Unit193
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT qrxpdo: eruditass rbalint G abrody stokachu ddstreet seyeongkim sakrecoer markthomas acheronuk dcmorton FourDollars ratliff Jikan hggdh chiluk schmidtm ubot5 dragan-s scottASL48 tlbr micahg m
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT gpqcck: fginther rbalint FourDollars sakrecoer micahg flexiondotorg maxb rbasak dcmorton schmidtm abrody pleia2 cyphermox yofel_ meetingology dgadomski markthomas slashd wxl jibel ratliff ddstreet ubot9 wgrant N
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT obbwdp: schmidtm micahg fginther Flannel markthomas seyeongkim Logan chiluk rbasak Orphis wgrant tlbr dcmorton teward ddstreet maxb abrody dax bschaefer Laif Pici dragan-s mdeslaur ubot5 mwhu
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT rjvpul: wxl Noskcaj yofel_ dgadomski dax Pici rbasak maxb cyphermox sakrecoer Nafallo ratliff teward pleia2 hggdh bschaefer mdeslaur bladernr karlthane stokachu Laif Logan Flannel ubot9 drkok
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT rzwfl: stokachu acheronuk scottASL48 Orphis Nafallo Logan wgrant G dragan-s rbalint rbasak tlyu sgclark micahg bschaefer sakrecoer fginther dax hggdh bladernr book` Pici meetingology markthomas drkokandy maxb slashd karlthane Laif Flannel chiluk ratli
<M-E-R-V502> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT cpvqjnf: teward bschaefer sgclark tdaitx book` chiluk drkokandy Orphis ddstreet maxb mdeslaur rbalint Noskcaj Jikan Laif cyphermox rbasak ogra_ stokachu markthom
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-29
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! cgseouf: fginther rbasak wgrant yofel_ Pici lektrik chrisccoulson acheronuk schmidtm ubot5 Nafallo Logan dragan-s scottASL48 sgclark kspencer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO anpok maxb drkokandy stokachu micahg wo
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wbmqdswic: tdaitx aindilis chrisccoulson joedborg dkessel flexiondotorg stokachu ubot5 wxl anpok sgclark meetingology acheronuk mdeslaur Pici lektrik karlthane book` Orphis Trevinho wolsen scottASL48 yofel_
<acheronuk> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! bdmurray, hggdh, Unit193, dax
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! aypdj: ubot9 FourDollars yofel_ aindilis seyeongkim wgrant rbasak bschaefer rbalint Tribaal micahg sgclark dax dreamon chrisccoulson lektrik joedborg karlthane drkokandy Hurtz kspencer flexiondotorg Orphis Trevinho abrody stokachu ogra_ acheronuk eruditass toddy boo
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zqsvdto: Pici Nafallo fginther eruditass pleia2 lektrik aindilis toddy mdeslaur scottASL48 abrody sbeattie seyeongkim wolsen markthomas stokachu Hurtz micahg Dmitrii-Sh-PTO kspencer dax drkokandy maxb Trevinho acheronuk ogra_ meetingology sgclark wgrant sc
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! jgszen: tdaitx markthomas Hurtz wxl meetingology book` pleia2 Nafallo Orphis joedborg sbeattie bschaefer rbalint acheronuk Tribaal ogra_ dragan-s FourDollars seyeongkim lektrik ubot5 fginther wolsen schmidt
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! bunae: Logan fginther abrody wolsen toddy FourDollars anpok Pici mdeslaur micahg Nafallo markthomas acheronuk pleia2 ogra_ Hurtz rbasak eruditass Trevinho aindilis dreamon karlthane kspencer schmidtm ubot9 drkokandy stokachu ubot5 seyeongkim book` Tribaal chrisccoulson flexio
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! betfpy: ubot9 Logan Trevinho hggdh abrody Dmitrii-Sh-PTO maxb chrisccoulson Tribaal meetingology markthomas Pici stokachu Nafallo Hurtz dkessel aindilis eruditass seyeongkim FourDollars
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! jndfu: Nafallo pleia2 Trevinho tdaitx sgclark wxl dkessel meetingology Pici micahg lektrik ubot5 schmidtm aindilis anpok Logan abrody sbeattie wolsen karlthane book` eruditass maxb markthomas fginther joedb
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zbzwxlr: rbalint mdeslaur chrisccoulson rbasak scottASL48 yofel_ seyeongkim book` micahg acheronuk anpok abrody Pici ogra_ drkokandy aindilis dax Trevinho ubot9 dragan-s karlthane Nafallo dreamon wolsen maxb Orphis wxl Hurtz bschaefer fginther tdaitx sbeattie toddy dkessel fl
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! fzpjij: hggdh dax Logan joedborg Nafallo rbasak lektrik Orphis karlthane mdeslaur meetingology kspencer dreamon flexiondotorg Trevinho toddy abrody wgrant schmidtm sbeattie markthomas wxl ogra_ wolsen seyeongkim bsch
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! skzou: ubot9 wxl eruditass kspencer abrody flexiondotorg pleia2 stokachu drkokandy sgclark wgrant yofel_ wolsen rbasak fginther bschaefer markthomas maxb seyeongkim micahg acheronuk dragan-s Logan book` rbalint Nafallo anpok s
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! kiyyx: seyeongkim dreamon rbasak Tribaal yofel_ chrisccoulson stokachu book` fginther sgclark lektrik scottASL48 wgrant wxl anpok dragan-s acheronuk schmidtm kspencer drkokandy mdeslaur Orphis Nafallo Trevi
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! slbee: Dmitrii-Sh-PTO aindilis bschaefer tdaitx toddy wxl joedborg ogra_ Trevinho rbalint dax karlthane sbeattie micahg abrody wgrant flexiondotorg Hurtz Tribaal chrisccoulson sgclark Or
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zvtbkp: karlthane Nafallo bschaefer aindilis dreamon ubot5 wxl Hurtz mdeslaur chrisccoulson meetingology tdaitx scottASL48 pleia2 toddy flexiondotorg dkessel Pici acheronuk Dmitrii-Sh-PT
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! oonjxxmhsk: ubot9 Pici maxb meetingology karlthane hggdh drkokandy sgclark markthomas fginther sbeattie dreamon seyeongkim Trevinho Hurtz kspencer yofel_ bschaefer book` flexiondotorg ch
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! sfyrsfaf: Pici wolsen karlthane Trevinho dreamon rbasak ubot9 schmidtm Tribaal wgrant fginther abrody Hurtz Logan markthomas yofel_ mdeslaur micahg stokachu dragan-s chrisccoulson pleia2 FourDollars eruditass flexiondotorg tod
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! aqajhvzkp: anpok Hurtz markthomas Trevinho ogra_ abrody Pici aindilis Logan acheronuk rbasak hggdh lektrik rbalint chrisccoulson maxb FourDollars yofel_ stokachu dax tdaitx fginther Dmitrii-Sh-PTO flexiondotorg sbeattie bschaefer Tribaa
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! rrcifkh: sbeattie Hurtz wgrant Trevinho dreamon tdaitx ogra_ joedborg wolsen hggdh anpok markthomas book` dkessel Nafallo seyeongkim fginther maxb ubot9 abrody chrisccoulson Logan sgclark drkokandy eruditass micahg pleia2 stokachu acheronuk rbalint meeting
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! adrfr: hggdh ogra_ wxl meetingology yofel_ tdaitx sbeattie dkessel anpok kspencer dax micahg ubot9 wgrant seyeongkim dreamon pleia2 chrisccoulson drkokandy book` maxb eruditass stokachu Hurtz bschaefer lektrik abrody aindilis Nafallo Orphis mdeslaur dragan
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ysbghacdbo: Tribaal wxl stokachu maxb bschaefer lektrik ubot5 markthomas schmidtm acheronuk flexiondotorg Logan wgrant joedborg abrody hggdh sbeattie FourDollars pleia2 sgclark dkessel seyeongkim Pici Orphis Dmitrii-Sh-PTO wolsen yofel_ mdeslaur dax Nafallo eruditass Trevinho
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ddyul: Dmitrii-Sh-PTO mdeslaur Trevinho Nafallo drkokandy eruditass micahg scottASL48 tdaitx pleia2 abrody rbasak hggdh dax meetingology karlthane sgclark Hurtz dragan-s seyeongkim aindilis book` joedborg dreamon markthomas toddy bschae
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wkoswhqhun: Dmitrii-Sh-PTO chrisccoulson scottASL48 Nafallo Logan sbeattie Pici wolsen schmidtm dreamon maxb joedborg drkokandy fginther flexiondotorg hggdh ubot9 dragan-s bschaefer abrody acheronuk sgclark rbalint toddy Tribaal pleia2
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! pzvyrm: Hurtz pleia2 ubot5 karlthane acheronuk wgrant seyeongkim lektrik ubot9 aindilis Trevinho dkessel wolsen sgclark dreamon Pici chrisccoulson meetingology Orphis anpok dax ogra_ wxl eruditass bschaefer yofel_ toddy fginther maxb stokachu abr
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! hyygfeujrh: Orphis meetingology Nafallo fginther rbalint Hurtz bschaefer joedborg Dmitrii-Sh-PTO anpok book` maxb chrisccoulson abrody mdeslaur dreamon scottASL48 schmidtm wolsen drkokandy micahg ubot9 dax eruditass Logan Tribaal karlth
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! skwtu: stokachu markthomas ubot5 Nafallo sgclark eruditass wolsen Hurtz aindilis dkessel Dmitrii-Sh-PTO flexiondotorg FourDollars tdaitx chrisccoulson fginther seyeongkim rbalint wgrant Orphis dragan-s dax sbeattie mdeslaur abrody Tribaal dreamon pleia2 ubot9 book`
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! mtexa: Tribaal pleia2 ogra_ Orphis mdeslaur aindilis ubot9 scottASL48 Trevinho chrisccoulson sbeattie eruditass tdaitx wxl rbasak anpok fginther book` kspencer markthomas hggdh flexiondotorg acheronuk rbalint wolsen ubot5 maxb toddy Pic
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! bymrlvy: acheronuk mdeslaur pleia2 anpok sbeattie markthomas dkessel ubot5 joedborg seyeongkim scottASL48 Logan aindilis fginther hggdh wolsen toddy dragan-s Tribaal lektrik schmidtm chrisccoulson rbasak sgclark bschaefer ogra_ maxb wxl yofel_ ub
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ogtzbqmy: Hurtz flexiondotorg markthomas micahg sgclark Logan anpok book` joedborg Tribaal fginther toddy meetingology ubot5 wolsen dreamon aindilis maxb abrody kspencer mdeslaur chrisccoulson ogra_ dragan-s sbeattie Trevinho dkessel wxl wgrant Pici rbalint ubot9 hg
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! idytk: ubot9 ubot5 markthomas dreamon bschaefer seyeongkim wolsen abrody aindilis fginther Trevinho Hurtz wxl karlthane scottASL48 dkessel rbalint sgclark tdaitx toddy Logan sbeattie Dmitrii-Sh-PTO schmidtm
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! mzktjprp: tdaitx drkokandy toddy stokachu schmidtm wxl wgrant aindilis joedborg meetingology book` markthomas yofel_ ubot9 anpok lektrik karlthane abrody dragan-s flexiondotorg sbeattie
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! rtwuzgcvbs: maxb Orphis Pici joedborg flexiondotorg dragan-s Trevinho chrisccoulson wgrant drkokandy bschaefer aindilis FourDollars acheronuk markthomas tdaitx yofel_ rbalint u
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! uqsekcxl: maxb wgrant Nafallo ubot9 dragan-s tdaitx wolsen Dmitrii-Sh-PTO FourDollars aindilis Trevinho wxl Pici ogra_ hggdh flexiondotorg scottASL48 rbalint stokachu Hurtz karlthane micahg Tribaal Orphis eruditass mdeslaur kspencer yofel_ sgclark ubot5 sb
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! anfeo: Orphis ubot5 bschaefer sbeattie Dmitrii-Sh-PTO FourDollars Logan flexiondotorg kspencer toddy yofel_ joedborg scottASL48 hggdh schmidtm Hurtz aindilis eruditass dragan-s
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! sxrgrvcz: Logan micahg dkessel kspencer stokachu book` toddy maxb dreamon wolsen sbeattie wxl ubot9 wgrant dragan-s abrody Dmitrii-Sh-PTO Trevinho FourDollars yofel_ hggdh aindilis Triba
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zskzqnjp: mdeslaur Logan Dmitrii-Sh-PTO Nafallo chrisccoulson Trevinho abrody yofel_ ubot9 wolsen pleia2 dkessel flexiondotorg schmidtm sgclark eruditass joedborg rbalint drkokandy stokachu Tribaal Hurtz markthomas acheronuk Orphis dreamon fginth
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! hmroakrz: FourDollars dreamon wxl schmidtm micahg dax dkessel lektrik seyeongkim toddy fginther wgrant scottASL48 Tribaal flexiondotorg joedborg Trevinho abrody acheronuk bschaefer sgclark aindilis drkokandy sbeattie maxb ubot9 mdeslaur eruditass rbalint pleia2 karl
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! siljlszajd: scottASL48 book` wolsen yofel_ karlthane Trevinho maxb dragan-s Hurtz tdaitx abrody rbalint wgrant schmidtm dreamon toddy kspencer dkessel ubot9 pleia2 markthomas FourDollars wxl fginther anpok
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! btepkfwifl: dax Pici eruditass wolsen rbasak wxl drkokandy sgclark schmidtm tdaitx ubot9 flexiondotorg abrody seyeongkim mdeslaur kspencer acheronuk Nafallo scottASL48 dragan-s sbeattie aindilis stokachu Trevinho micahg Dmitrii-Sh-PTO FourDollars
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zvvhnv: chrisccoulson wxl kspencer wgrant wolsen karlthane stokachu scottASL48 dax dragan-s sgclark hggdh aindilis seyeongkim maxb Nafallo eruditass ogra_ lektrik Logan FourDollars dkessel abrody anpok joedborg Trevinho tdaitx pleia2 bschaefer Dmitrii-Sh-P
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xxdslrcnk: mdeslaur rbasak book` tdaitx ogra_ meetingology flexiondotorg markthomas scottASL48 Tribaal Pici joedborg Trevinho aindilis dkessel anpok bschaefer Logan lektrik seyeongkim dax ubot5 hggdh maxb wgrant eruditass dragan-s ubot9 schmidtm drkokandy pleia2 tod
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! uelkhbiv: maxb bschaefer FourDollars rbalint toddy sbeattie wgrant dax ogra_ acheronuk Orphis tdaitx Nafallo seyeongkim book` flexiondotorg mdeslaur drkokandy schmidtm dreamon lektrik yofel_ pleia
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! baxfxwhhv: dreamon wolsen chrisccoulson rbasak eruditass Pici abrody dax meetingology book` toddy wxl Orphis Tribaal aindilis ogra_ mdeslaur markthomas kspencer pleia2 acheronuk rbalint lektrik bschaefer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO seyeong
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! odydljzv: lektrik dkessel rbalint Pici karlthane Trevinho FourDollars drkokandy eruditass dax micahg book` acheronuk wxl fginther flexiondotorg mdeslaur sbeattie chrisccoulson dragan-s Nafallo stokachu bschaefer wolsen Tribaal yofel_ schmidtm sgclark dream
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! fictpafvy: meetingology drkokandy acheronuk hggdh lektrik Hurtz sgclark yofel_ dragan-s abrody mdeslaur Pici seyeongkim book` eruditass joedborg markthomas dkessel fginther ogra_ toddy wolsen Logan tdaitx karlthane dreamon anpok schmidtm flexiondotorg Orphis wgrant maxb ubot9
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xelysckzvb: dax bschaefer markthomas hggdh FourDollars tdaitx Hurtz karlthane drkokandy eruditass ubot9 scottASL48 ogra_ joedborg anpok chrisccoulson acheronuk pleia2 ubot5 yofel_ meetin
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xvdmhszghf: lektrik bschaefer Trevinho abrody Pici book` scottASL48 Orphis wolsen dragan-s ubot9 maxb karlthane flexiondotorg anpok acheronuk wgrant micahg rbalint pleia2 hggdh Nafallo dreamon FourDollars toddy schmidtm dax sgclark mdeslaur rbasak dkessel
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! sehhocq: yofel_ kspencer FourDollars hggdh ubot5 scottASL48 dreamon dragan-s drkokandy micahg Logan fginther schmidtm wgrant mdeslaur eruditass chrisccoulson sgclark stokachu bschaefer Trevinho toddy markthomas maxb ubot9 karlthane anpok dax acheronuk Nafa
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! nmvcqkrho: book` seyeongkim dreamon ubot5 Nafallo toddy Orphis fginther FourDollars ogra_ micahg scottASL48 dax Trevinho ubot9 joedborg anpok yofel_ Dmitrii-Sh-PTO wolsen aindilis Hurtz abrody lek
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! adccznlj: ogra_ sbeattie flexiondotorg ubot9 sgclark joedborg dkessel drkokandy FourDollars tdaitx Orphis toddy dax book` seyeongkim Pici micahg dragan-s Hurtz Tribaal Trevinho
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! gszbkevn: toddy schmidtm rbalint anpok dreamon flexiondotorg sgclark ubot5 Orphis Nafallo book` markthomas tdaitx acheronuk dkessel wxl stokachu micahg dax eruditass dragan-s lektrik wgrant ogra_
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! tpblwi: stokachu bschaefer micahg yofel_ ubot5 ogra_ lektrik FourDollars dreamon scottASL48 Hurtz meetingology eruditass Tribaal joedborg abrody dkessel wxl ubot9 sgclark flexiondotorg wolsen acheronuk book` anpok rbasak hggdh pleia2 ch
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ouwnjdoup: sbeattie lektrik Logan kspencer dkessel abrody FourDollars Trevinho wolsen schmidtm meetingology acheronuk scottASL48 hggdh ubot5 karlthane markthomas micahg aindilis Pici joe
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wsytfaqsn: kspencer flexiondotorg ogra_ bschaefer joedborg lektrik drkokandy yofel_ meetingology toddy Nafallo sbeattie wgrant micahg mdeslaur FourDollars fginther maxb ubot9 Logan Tribaal seyeongkim pleia2 Dmitrii-Sh-PTO Trevinho hggdh tdaitx dax rbalint wxl markth
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! dkhhfw: maxb chrisccoulson karlthane Tribaal abrody markthomas Orphis stokachu dreamon dragan-s acheronuk mdeslaur sgclark bschaefer wgrant FourDollars toddy ubot5 wolsen Trevinho ubot9 rbalint dax meetingology scottASL48 aindilis pleia2 ogra_ fginther sbeattie Loga
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! afxuck: karlthane Logan Tribaal wxl meetingology ogra_ schmidtm Dmitrii-Sh-PTO pleia2 rbalint drkokandy ubot9 Pici maxb dax toddy lektrik FourDollars Hurtz Trevinho markthomas fginther acheronuk yofel_ joedborg hggdh stokachu eruditass book` chri
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! vrwhdbs: flexiondotorg mdeslaur abrody Trevinho maxb Dmitrii-Sh-PTO wgrant wxl Nafallo ubot9 rbalint sgclark Logan ubot5 anpok karlthane chrisccoulson toddy fginther scottASL48 FourDolla
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! tzjdpdlbaj: rbasak flexiondotorg dax pleia2 dreamon rbalint wolsen aindilis acheronuk ubot5 Trevinho joedborg yofel_ abrody chrisccoulson Dmitrii-Sh-PTO sgclark lektrik seyeongkim markth
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! brisi: Pici kspencer dax maxb meetingology Dmitrii-Sh-PTO wxl wgrant eruditass FourDollars book` scottASL48 fginther anpok stokachu chrisccoulson ubot9 drkokandy joedborg hggdh lektrik toddy ogra_ tdaitx wo
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! klhge: acheronuk yofel_ seyeongkim micahg Tribaal Dmitrii-Sh-PTO ubot5 meetingology fginther dragan-s mdeslaur scottASL48 Nafallo abrody ogra_ wxl pleia2 wgrant sbeattie flexiondotorg stokachu rbalint karlthane schmidtm rbasak dreamon joedborg Tr
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ohyvnnkwst: abrody FourDollars tdaitx toddy kspencer Pici dragan-s schmidtm wgrant eruditass wxl fginther chrisccoulson seyeongkim ubot5 wolsen bschaefer scottASL48 sbeattie markthomas ogra_ anpok book` Orphis drkokandy acheronuk dax dreamon Dmit
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! ndxdvt: dreamon Dmitrii-Sh-PTO fginther rbasak seyeongkim sgclark schmidtm ubot9 joedborg FourDollars chrisccoulson meetingology eruditass toddy acheronuk Hurtz drkokandy mdeslaur Trevinho ogra_ abrody Nafa
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! mpynogomd: toddy anpok dkessel wgrant Trevinho micahg sgclark maxb abrody lektrik eruditass wolsen sbeattie dreamon drkokandy Hurtz ogra_ tdaitx rbalint Dmitrii-Sh-PTO chrisccoulson Pici pleia2 ubot9 dragan-s seyeongkim acheronuk schmidtm rbasak yofel_ hggdh meeting
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! zvjtentxf: Trevinho Dmitrii-Sh-PTO tdaitx scottASL48 chrisccoulson joedborg maxb yofel_ seyeongkim wgrant wxl toddy lektrik Nafallo rbalint pleia2 dkessel FourDollars stokachu wolsen flexiondotorg sbeattie ubot5 kspencer rbasa
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! cixemgpxzd: anpok karlthane lektrik dreamon sgclark scottASL48 kspencer Dmitrii-Sh-PTO dkessel wxl mdeslaur wolsen acheronuk rbasak Tribaal tdaitx toddy rbalint abrody aindilis stokachu wgrant mee
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! vgjartq: Logan mdeslaur karlthane FourDollars lektrik seyeongkim dax book` rbasak yofel_ Nafallo fginther Tribaal Orphis wxl Hurtz dragan-s sbeattie hggdh maxb schmidtm rbalint kspencer meetingology aindilis anpok chrisccoulson Trevinho Dmitrii-S
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wwogug: wxl maxb chrisccoulson flexiondotorg book` ubot5 kspencer tdaitx ogra_ acheronuk mdeslaur stokachu rbasak rbalint seyeongkim FourDollars drkokandy aindilis meetingology eruditass bschaefer abrody fg
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xqifsrsx: wxl kspencer tdaitx stokachu hggdh Logan fginther schmidtm wolsen Tribaal micahg toddy mdeslaur ubot5 aindilis meetingology wgrant karlthane Nafallo sbeattie flexiondotorg Trevinho acheronuk pleia2 rbalint chrisccoulson anpok dreamon Pici ubot9 H
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xkirrwhn: markthomas dkessel maxb tdaitx yofel_ Trevinho meetingology rbalint drkokandy stokachu rbasak FourDollars acheronuk Tribaal ubot5 lektrik eruditass dreamon chrisccoulson bschaefer Orphis Nafallo anpok dax sbeattie Logan Pici kspencer wo
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wqqsgf: Trevinho toddy dreamon acheronuk sgclark anpok aindilis FourDollars bschaefer Nafallo dax karlthane sbeattie book` Pici tdaitx fginther meetingology wxl wolsen Dmitrii-Sh-PTO pleia2 markthomas rbasak drkokandy Hurtz ub
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! vrpuxp: pleia2 dreamon rbalint wolsen Orphis FourDollars Hurtz ogra_ flexiondotorg fginther Pici wgrant tdaitx rbasak joedborg scottASL48 seyeongkim dragan-s aindilis yofel_ micahg sgclark Logan toddy Trevinho kspencer chriscc
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! fofcrfjogw: chrisccoulson maxb bschaefer seyeongkim stokachu Trevinho Hurtz ogra_ abrody eruditass sgclark Logan joedborg mdeslaur rbasak pleia2 meetingology anpok yofel_ toddy fginther kspencer lektrik ubot9 hggdh Orphis Tribaal sbeattie schmidtm karlthan
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! csaoufnv: rbasak sgclark eruditass Nafallo drkokandy kspencer dax Tribaal tdaitx Hurtz dkessel mdeslaur yofel_ rbalint Trevinho fginther maxb karlthane dragan-s dreamon ubot5 hggdh toddy bschaefer ubot9 aindilis wgrant Orphis FourDollars lektrik Logan joedborg micah
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! vojxapd: Hurtz chrisccoulson micahg anpok joedborg Nafallo seyeongkim rbasak Orphis pleia2 dreamon dax wgrant aindilis Logan yofel_ wolsen Pici sbeattie markthomas Dmitrii-Sh-PTO ubot9 eruditass hggdh karlthane rbalint dkessel dragan-s FourDollars kspencer maxb schm
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! yqfkeapo: fginther aindilis toddy wgrant yofel_ flexiondotorg hggdh dkessel stokachu wxl scottASL48 rbasak anpok ubot5 sgclark maxb rbalint wolsen seyeongkim markthomas Dmitrii-Sh-PTO FourDollars ogra_ erud
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! qcvdfh: maxb Logan schmidtm stokachu Tribaal markthomas Hurtz eruditass ubot9 dax wolsen scottASL48 sgclark acheronuk karlthane seyeongkim Trevinho hggdh dkessel pleia2 sbeattie Orphis aindilis fg
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! uytmck: drkokandy Logan Pici karlthane dax Trevinho rbasak Orphis yofel_ ubot5 joedborg pleia2 Nafallo bschaefer ubot9 abrody maxb eruditass dkessel wolsen rbalint Hurtz wxl meetingology kspencer dragan-s Tribaal tda
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! bshkbowv: aindilis book` dax pleia2 ogra_ joedborg scottASL48 flexiondotorg karlthane kspencer Logan hggdh ubot5 rbalint markthomas drkokandy Pici Dmitrii-Sh-PTO Hurtz rbasak maxb FourDollars meetingology sbeattie schmidtm Trevinho sgclark ubot9 eruditass fginther w
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! xffzk: Tribaal hggdh dkessel chrisccoulson tdaitx Hurtz Pici eruditass Trevinho wgrant seyeongkim kspencer Orphis acheronuk FourDollars fginther drkokandy pleia2 anpok abrody bschaefer meetingology lektrik sgclark yofel_ wxl m
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! scjvwqiwoy: meetingology Logan wxl FourDollars dragan-s eruditass Tribaal mdeslaur aindilis dax Pici lektrik yofel_ Orphis tdaitx schmidtm Trevinho rbasak sbeattie drkokandy flexiondotorg scottASL48 toddy dkessel bsc
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! jbwdoyuvzx: lektrik Trevinho tdaitx kspencer rbasak maxb fginther dragan-s karlthane micahg drkokandy scottASL48 ogra_ Logan acheronuk sbeattie dkessel book` mdeslaur aindilis bschaefer Tribaal toddy wgrant
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! meagy: meetingology FourDollars yofel_ wxl ogra_ stokachu abrody joedborg book` karlthane dax eruditass scottASL48 dragan-s Orphis chrisccoulson Logan rbalint maxb toddy kspencer lektrik Nafallo u
<SikSlayer255> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! fmbalqqbx: Logan ubot5 acheronuk meetingology karlthane stokachu scottASL48 lektrik tdaitx bschaefer wolsen hggdh wxl kspencer pleia2 dragan-s ubot9 Pici toddy abrody wgrant dax rbalint drkokandy dkessel aindilis eruditass joedborg sbeattie dreamon seyeong
